# Sticky  Post your 'cross bike



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Now that there's a MTBR forum for this, we need a picture thread! Post your bike, and tell us how you use it.


Happy 'Cross Bike! by Andrew183, on Flickr

This is my 2009 Kona Jake. I bought it to race, but I took that picture while I was having suspension trouble and my MTB wasn't ridable. It sees some singletrack time for fun and practice, I've already started doing 'cross workouts for this season on it, and I loan it to friends as a road bike from time to time.

Mostly stock. Saddle is a recent acquisition, pedals are Time ATACs, the rear wheel is a $34 spoke and rim replacement on the original hub, and the front wheel has an old Shimano LX hub as a replacement for the crappy Formula hub, with original spokes and rim. One crank arm is a replacement, with the wrong finish. Chainwatcher added. And, of course, V-brake pads and holders.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I take this bike everywhere. Kinda like a CX bike. Except it's fixed. I'm special that way. I built it up around a 1973 Schwinn Le Tour frameset that I found on Craigslist.


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

*2008 tri cross comp*

I really love this bike I dont race x-cross but really like the versatility of this bike it has been in the woods often and goes every where my mtb has been....loves single track of course does not brake as well as a mtb with hydro brakes and big rubber but makes an old trail new also great for ripping thru road, trail, parks, school lyard, and hydro trail combos


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

2007 Rocky Mountain Solo CX









I use it for multi surface rides (some road, some trail)
Lots of commuting in the summer.
Spring / fall road riding, while I wait for trails to dry. 
Sometimes a point to point race in the spring.
A few cross races / practices in the fall.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is my SS, a completely non-stock Bianchi Volpe. This setup is how I raced it, though without the light and with a different saddle. Pictured next is my K2 Enemy in gravel mode, though it is the bike I have had longer and raced on more. I may sell it if I move though. It is a good bike but I've never really been in love with how it fits or handles.

The volpe is also going on a tour of France and Spain with me in a few weeks, albeit in a completely different configuration.

EDIT: sorry for the picture weirdness. Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

2012 CruX Expert!



Stock so far, but have a set of Vuelta tubular rims that need tires


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

My Airborne Delta... ready for the season...not sure I am though....


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

16.8 Race Ready with full Ultegra (Save the crank). Wheels Manufacturing adapters have been stellar so far.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*I got me one o' them cyclo-cross mo-chines*










It does a bit of everything. Commuting, road rides, singletrack. I'm hoping to do my first cross race this fall, and maybe my first tour sometime this winter.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=636193&stc=1&d=1314421602
Entered a cross race last winter and had a blast so I decided to put a bike together on the cheap. Some Craigslist and family deals. About $600.00 bucks later and I got this. Right now I use it to tow the kids trailer around. Will race it this winter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

why i'd love to!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

MisterC said:


> 16.8 Race Ready with full Ultegra (Save the crank). Wheels Manufacturing adapters have been stellar so far.


Nice "proper" cyclocross bike.


----------



## cs124 (Jan 23, 2007)

@toddre - I'm diggin that Airborne. Have you written a review of it anywhere?


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

My Fuji


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Steel, basic 8 speed. I've used this for everything - century rides, racing, MTB trails, getting coffee, Bike Party...


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Another basic steel do-it-all bike that provides service for anything from centuries, road group rides, CX races and long single track sessions.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Dion said:


> Steel, basic 8 speed. I've used this for everything - century rides, racing, MTB trails, getting coffee, Bike Party...
> 
> View attachment 636236


Nice bike. Been toying with the idea of a non-drop bar CX bike. Looks great!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

My SS CX bike:









Since that photo I changed the brakes to Paul Neo Retro's, and ditched the Cane Creek levers for the SRAM ones (liked the shape of the hoods better).


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

nspace said:


> My SS CX bike:


that is a beauty!!!

here's my "CX" bike....i had a crosscheck but i hate canti's passionately. i don't have time to race right now, but soon i'd like to try it out


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

nspace said:


> MSince that photo I changed the brakes to Paul Neo Retro's, and ditched the Cane Creek levers for the SRAM ones (liked the shape of the hoods better).


Do the SRAM levers have a longer hood (kinda like Shimano brake shifters)?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

nspace said:


> Nice bike. Been toying with the idea of a non-drop bar CX bike. Looks great!


Thanks! I call it a "Venti skinny 29'er".


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

cs124 said:


> @toddre - I'm diggin that Airborne. Have you written a review of it anywhere?


On my blog below....


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

2009 Redline Conquest Pro

This picture is the day I brought it home from the bike shop. Love riding singletrack with it but since I got my Mojo HD it's pretty much only being used as a commuter with slicks. I'll get it back out on the trails sometime soon. I'll get a better picture of it later.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Well here is my Surly Cross Check


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My '01 Gunnar Crosshairs. This was my gateway to dropbars and until recently it was used for everything from road to singletrack. Last year I added a 'real' road bike and the Gunnar now primarily sees singletrack, cx races and the occasional ride to the pub.

From the a local race a few weeks ago:


----------



## JuniorPRO (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my new 2012 Giant TCX. It should be ~17 lbs when built with race wheels (DT Swiss RRC 46 tubulars). Ready to go tear it up in the Pro/1/2s!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Dion said:


> Do the SRAM levers have a longer hood (kinda like Shimano brake shifters)?


They definitely extend longer than the Cane Creek ones. I have Shimano road levers on my road bike and loved how the hoods felt. The Cane Creek ones felt very wide and bulky at the base and then taper to almost a point. Didn't like riding with those very much. The SRAM is much closer to the Shimano's. The shape has been way more comfortable! Hope this helps.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

The steelwool and kona are both sick


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Ready to rock!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

2012 CruX (x2)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice.

Matching/cross-compatible everything, I assume.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Nice.
> 
> Matching/cross-compatible everything, I assume.


no. she rides a 52 and i ride a 54 so frames are not the same (differences on the mtb are taken up by different stems/seatposts).

other than that they are the same... though it isn't necessarily required as we aren't planning to travel far from home during CX season. caveat being that might change if her power/speed comes around significantly.

i don't think we will do CX nationals in any case because we have **no fricking clue** how to race in -1000 degree arctic conditions.


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*superx*

My cross bike for this year.


----------



## zackp7 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Major Jake*

It's all built up but I have yet to race it. But that's coming up soon.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

What I currently have. In the near future, it might be a 29er with skinny tires...


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

umarth said:


> What I currently have. In the near future, it might be a 29er with skinny tires...


Any reasons in particular for the wheel "change?"


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

umarth said:


> What I currently have. In the near future, it might be a 29er with skinny tires...


Very stylish ride! How large of a tire can you run?


----------



## pamtnbiker81 (Sep 20, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Now that there's a MTBR forum for this, we need a picture thread! Post your bike, and tell us how you use it.
> 
> 
> Happy 'Cross Bike! by Andrew183, on Flickr
> ...


Andrw what size are you riding? I'm hung up between get a 49cm or a 52cm. My road bike is a medium Giant Defy Advanced 2. It has a 54.5cm top tube. The Kona 49 cm has a 53cm TT, the 52 cm has a 54.1cm TT. I'm thinking the 52cm would be a better fit?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine's a 52. I think the idea of downsizing for 'cross is misguided, provided a cyclist's road bike actually fits him in the first place. I do run a smaller stem and less drop than I think I would on a road bike. But, only by one stem size and flipped up vs. flipped down.

The one trap is that different seat tube angles can mess up a top tube comparison.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

On these cross bikes that are running 130mm BCD cranksets... what size chain rings are you running? I was thinking 44/38. Does this sound normal?

Sorry for the OT. Some beautiful bikes in here.


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm currently running a 38t ring on my 130mm TruVativ BCD with an outer guard. I've run the 44/38 combo before and it's a great set-up IMO for doing anything and everything. I've dropped to the 1x10 as I'm only doing limited races this season that are slower/dirt oriented courses and trail rides which will be fine.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

ctownposse said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=636193&stc=1&d=1314421602
> Entered a cross race last winter and had a blast so I decided to put a bike together on the cheap. Some Craigslist and family deals. About $600.00 bucks later and I got this. Right now I use it to tow the kids trailer around. Will race it this winter.


What frame is that? 130mm or 135mm rear spacing?


----------



## fourspin (Jul 19, 2007)

*My new rig...*

Here's my new rig....


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lemond Poprad 853. I love this bike, from singletrack to touring to local CX races, it is a "go anywhere, do anything" machine.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Surly 1X1 SingleCrosser:









S-Works Tricross:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jerry68 said:


> Lemond Poprad 853. I love this bike, from singletrack to touring to local CX races, it is a "go anywhere, do anything" machine.


Even has "my" pedals. You should ship it to me. 

My nicer bike is a Lemond Buenos Aires. '99 model - so an all steel frame, and carbon fork. Kickass bike.


----------



## Virre (Mar 17, 2011)

My contribution ....


----------



## Tamu8104 (May 27, 2006)

justintime8425 said:


> My cross bike for this year.


That's a beauty, I shopped hard for one but couldn't find my size when I was buying a new frame set last year.


----------



## Tamu8104 (May 27, 2006)

Race bike = some training but mostly racing










SS = some racing, but mostly training and running around town


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

that ven dessel looks the bidness!


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

How do you like the Ranier? I found a shop that has a frame in my size that never sold. Handling? Ride? Weight? It would be my race bike.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Just put this together for Fall riding


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

CHUM said:


> Surly 1X1 SingleCrosser:


That rat ride is too cool with the dirt drops! Looks like a blast to ride on the trails.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

The Fuji was supposed to be a parts bike for my Surly but decided to leave intact. I'd like to change the Fuji over to disc.


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

I like your taste in color


----------



## dunc27 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like that surly frame!


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on the cross check. I hope to have it completed for the five-boro next year.


----------



## iowegianor (Jun 5, 2009)

Orange Cross Check?!?!?!! Love it!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Dion said:


> Steel, basic 8 speed. I've used this for everything - century rides, racing, MTB trails, getting coffee, Bike Party...












I really like how clean that bike is. What kind of frame is it?


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

CS2 said:


> I really like how clean that bike is. What kind of frame is it?


I believe it to be a Pake C'Mute, but Dion please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Nice to see so many singlespeeds.
I was thinking of racing a 1x9



















but after the announcement of this

the gears are coming off. I'll update it when done (gluing a tire on my ss wheel, different right brake lever, new bar tape).


----------



## rdoloto (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is my bike listed on my site 
https://octane42.com/et-verbum-caro-factum-est
























Since then I have cut down the steertube in case horrible accident would make my crouch land there  
It's sweet ride with ultegra wheelset and xt pedals it weighs 20.2 lbs


----------



## cooper58 (Aug 30, 2006)

2011 Crux


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice Crux!


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

Masi Speciale CX Uno 2011 - apparently the last 2011 available (at least the last 53cm).

This is my first CX bike and the first bike I've had since I was a kid. Don't know why I waited so long! Everything is stock at the moment but definitely planning some mods.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I changed a few things on my bike. First, for all y'all asking what the frame is, it is a Pake' C'Mute. I wrote 3 reviews on this bike and my first one made the Pake website. For the few that actually read my blog used my review(s) to make their purchase. Therefore, Pake owes me a t-shirt for free marketing 

The changes:

1) Had my old Ultegra triple that I turned into a double 38/30. The 30T is a bit small, so I may change that in the future. The 38T made a HUGE difference. Nice change from the 34T single ring I've had up front since I originally built the bike.

2) Truvativ T40 flat bar cut to 675mm.

For all those who don't know, I am a former freestyle BMX'er (trick rider). The Vision Street Wear head tube sticker is an homage to those days, and, well... the top cap says it all. I will be a BMX'er (at least in spirit) for the rest of my life. RAMP UP THE JAWN!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Built it up last night, just need a stem to get my reach right and it's ready to go. Bathroom scale has it at ~18.5lbs.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

2012 Specialized Crux Expert Force

Full build up gallery - 2012 Specialized Crux - Build Gallery | Jordan May


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*and now SS*



CB2 said:


> Nice to see so many singlespeeds.
> I was thinking of racing a 1x9, but after the announcement of this the gears are coming off. I'll update it when done (gluing a tire on my ss wheel, different right brake lever, new bar tape).


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

*Post race mess*

Hopefully this will be a regular look for my 2000 Jamis Nova till around January.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

jsqueri said:


> Hopefully this will be a regular look for my 2000 Jamis Nova till around January.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you color coordinated your kickstand with your frame.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all these bikes! The only thing missing is lugged steel disc race bike. Peregrine is close but not quite. I think its a little heavy, and the bottom bracket is eccentric and not lugged, i think. Steel is real!


----------



## TN29'er (Apr 24, 2004)

*Homegrown Bicycles Frame*

This is my new frame built by HomeGrown Bicycles out of Nashville, TN. Great to work with a local builder that I could drink beer with. Paint is by Joe Bicycle Painting out of Cali.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi mate sweet bike, great paint job.

Regards.

Stephen.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

My Cross Check, half way monster cross, hopefully lots of fun. Built to let me take any road, my ride of choice, if I don't have a plan 

Regards.

Stephen.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Voodoo Maji single speed frameset built up as a gravel grinder / cross bike. Did my first race on it today, ton o' fun.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

My Chili Con Crosso....


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

This thing can fit some fatties.


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> This thing can fit some fatties.


Sweet ride! Love the brown. What bars are you running?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

damnilocano said:


> Sweet ride! Love the brown. What bars are you running?


WTB Mountain Road Dirt Drops.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Many years ago I converted my wife's '06 Sirrus to drop bars. This is what it normally looks like, not a cross bike:










Today I swapped some parts around so I could lend the Sirrus to a friend so he can enter a local CX race this weekend. Aside from the brake cable routing, I think it should work fairly well:










The saddle and seat post are borrowed off of my 29er, the wheels are the originals that came with the Sirrus, and the tyres are some old 32/30mm Speedmaxes from my cross bike. I also swapped the brake control from 'American' to 'rest-of-the-world'.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

My brand spankin' new Nashbar CX bike, resting cozy in my cube after it's first commute this morning. Still needs the derailleurs adjusted but I think I am in love.


----------



## Comanche (Dec 17, 2007)

*New BH RX1*

Just picked up for Golden Bike Shop this week. Hope to race it on Saturday


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Comanche said:


> Just picked up for Golden Bike Shop this week. Hope to race it on Saturday


The pink one with fenders?


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

My do it all bike. Road, check. Cross, check. Commute, check. Tour, check.

I really need to take some better pictures of this thing...


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Salsa CCC & Airborne Carpe Diem*

Salsa Chili Con Crosso setup for 2011-12










Airborne Carpe Diem 
(Note: Still in roadie config - I have one more "road" event I plan to use it for, then it becomes the pit bike.)


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

jsqueri said:


> Hopefully this will be a regular look for my 2000 Jamis Nova till around January.


Awesome. This thread needs more mud!


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Hells yes!


----------



## stPiligrim (Nov 3, 2010)

Dion said:


> View attachment 639056


That a tire on the rear wheel?


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

®andyA said:


> Salsa Chili Con Crosso setup for 2011-12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the nashbar fork on the airborne? I need a disc fork to convert my fuji cross comp to disc. How do you like it?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

'11 Cannondale CAADX

-Hollowgram SL 34/42
-Sram Rival all around
-American Classic Victory 30
-TRP Euro X
-Challenge Grifo Open Tubular


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my ride. I'm the one in the back. Luckily I'm beginner and they are a little more forgiving on tire size requirements.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Volvoman62 said:


> Here is my ride. I'm the one in the back. Luckily I'm beginner and they are a little more forgiving on tire size requirements.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

nelzbycks said:


> Is that the nashbar fork on the airborne? I need a disc fork to convert my fuji cross comp to disc. How do you like it?


Sure is. It's been great. It's handled CX racing and fast singletrack mtb'ing on moderate mtb trails. I've almost come to think of it as bomb-proof for anything CX-related and moderate mtb'ing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Volvoman62 said:


> Here is my ride. I'm the one in the back. Luckily I'm beginner and they are a little more forgiving on tire size requirements.


I saw you racing! My mother, her boyfriend, and my girlfriend were there too. Very impressed. I could barely move a fat bike when I tried one.


----------



## dave29er (Jan 4, 2007)

My Las Cruces. A nice chilly ride after some freezing rain last winter.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Volvoman62 said:


> Here is my ride. I'm the one in the back. Luckily I'm beginner and they are a little more forgiving on tire size requirements.


LOL - pure awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

®andyA said:


> Sure is. It's been great. It's handled CX racing and fast singletrack mtb'ing on moderate mtb trails. I've almost come to think of it as bomb-proof for anything CX-related and moderate mtb'ing.


I also have a Nashbar CX fork. Excellent quality.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Dion said:


> I also have a Nashbar CX fork. Excellent quality.


It is SO on; I am getting one!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

nspace said:


> My SS CX bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is my 7-11 esque single speed Land Shark cross bike of


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Here is my 7-11 esque single speed Land Shark cross bike of


Very cool bike. The paint scheme is actually a Merckx deal, he made the 7-11 frames. He also did Motorola's and Telekoms frames and they are styled the same in blue/red and pink/black.


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I saw you racing! My mother, her boyfriend, and my girlfriend were there too. Very impressed. I could barely move a fat bike when I tried one.


Awesome I'm going to try and race all the MFG races. Last weekend it was great at Issaquah, I didn't have to run any of the sand just rode by everyone.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Rivet said:


> Very cool bike. The paint scheme is actually a Merckx deal, he made the 7-11 frames. He also did Motorola's and Telekoms frames and they are styled the same in blue/red and pink/black.


Thanks! I don't know much about the 7-11 history. All I know is that this builder also built the bike for Andy Hampsten, the one he rode at the Giro a long time ago.

And at 7-11, people can still get their favorite Slurpees.


----------



## T_Hockenberry (Dec 21, 2009)

It can make the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs, unfortunately C-3P0 is driving....


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

No real life pics, my camera was stolen and still trying to get old pics from my ex's pc but I use mine for just general tooling around when I know I'll be goin from road to fields to gravel. 06' Bianchi Axis


----------



## Seldomsceen (Sep 26, 2011)

*Frankenbeast...*

Not done yet but almost there...( note the packaging tape on the brakes  ) just a test ride..I was curious to see how the 96 set up is tho its not a true " 96" I'm happy with it so far


----------



## Seldomsceen (Sep 26, 2011)

Seldomsceen said:


> Not done yet but almost there...( note the packaging tape on the brakes  ) just a test ride..I was curious to see how the 96er set up is tho its not a true real " 96" I'm happy with it so far


 It's more or a bastardized cross/ 96er I plan to use it as my city crevasse commuter and fire trail bike. it was a city mountain bike before with risers.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Commuter Cross with a large dose of touring machine and a small dose of 29er.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sure*

swobo crosby. Build from the parts bin and ohh i love that cowbell bar. Still getting used to the flat pedals.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not the best photo, but here's my Jamis Nova Pro. I stripped it down to the frame last year, and added the following:

SRAM Rival drivetrain
AVID Ultimate brakes
Alpha Q CX20 Fork
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels
Challenge Grifo tires
3T bar, stem, and post

It's right at 19 pounds.

It rides pretty good now, although I am researching custom steel and Ti options.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

My 56 Stigmata in street gonna get dark ride trim


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice Stigmata, do you think you could get a 40c tire into that EC90 fork?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Crosstown Stew said:


> Built it up last night, just need a stem to get my reach right and it's ready to go. Bathroom scale has it at ~18.5lbs.


Nice "here is my bike in my dungeon" pic. Look forward to seeing it in action tomorrow my man!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

This is "Sweaty Betty" my fixed gear mountain bike. I will be racing cross and losing tomorrow on it.

















Did a quickie job polishing the 1992 deore cranks. They look okay now...









Note the front derailleur. It is necessary to keep the chain from jumping off under heavy frame flex.

Peace and grease!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice man, get some skinny tires on Betty and you'll be hitting the podium for sure man. Good race today


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Sheepo5669 said:


> This is "Sweaty Betty" my fixed gear mountain bike. I will be racing cross and losing tomorrow on it.
> Peace and grease!


Rock on, racing fixed is like a Neanderthal bringing a club to a Light Saber fight. Respect.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Some nice bikes in this thread.

Here is mine



















2011 Merida Cyclocross 4

105 with avid BB5 discs


----------



## whiskeytits (Jul 22, 2011)

nspace said:


> My SS CX bike:
> 
> Since that photo I changed the brakes to Paul Neo Retro's, and ditched the Cane Creek levers for the SRAM ones (liked the shape of the hoods better).


Steelwool, you must be from the Ottawa area, no? Tall Tree Cycles is my LBS: love the shop!


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

Finally finished building my Yeti ARC-X. Full Sram Red (with exception of PC-1070 Cassette), ENVE cockpit and wheels. Seatpost is Ritchey until ENVE sends me new one at the end of the month (they're back ordered). Better pics coming shortly - this was on my camera phone. First ride will be at USGP New Belgium Cup tomorrow.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Sweet bike! What's the weight on it?


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

Since the original build (top) I have upgraded to Veloce Ultra shift ergopowers, switched out the stock Deda ergo bend bars (25mm) for Deda's version of variable radius (31.8m) in a 46cm, got a Fulcrum big ring to replace the one I bent crashing, made a custom 12-27t cassette from a 12-25 and 2 Miche cogs, and switched from Schwalbe Marathon Crosses for Maine to a Marathon Racer/Plus combo for TN commuting.


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Sweet bike! What's the weight on it?


Thanks - I'm pretty pumped to ride it. Don't know the weight. It's light though. Will probably weigh it after the USGP races. Put new chainrings on as well today.


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

Here's a better shot of the Yeti ARC-X: USGP Of Cyclocross New Belgium Cup 2011: Campbell Levy (Yeti Jett Pro XC) Hanging Tough, Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Not as blingy as some here,but serves me well,especially as an around towner :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

*My new Scattante*










I bought this frame from Performance for $270. Took the shifters, wheels, bar/stem, cranks, chain, cassette, and rear der. off my old Trek 5200. Added some Time pedals and cantilevers and a couple of tires that Blue Sky had for $12 each. Haven't weighed it, but I am guessing it is somewhere around 20 pounds.

Got the bike completed last Thursday. Rode it 2 hours Thursday and then drove it to PA for Iron Cross.

I wish they would come up with a better name than "Scattante." That kind of sounds like something the cat would hack up.

PS - anybody want an old Trek 5200 frame cheap?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

posted this bike already but here we are in its Night Fighter Configuration...


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

my giant tcx. I just got some new 3T Ergosum handlebars and black bar tape though...










Edit......heres the new bars, stem, and bar tape


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

*My Yeti Race rig*

Yeti Arc-X, custom paint, mullett setup. I made the adaptors over the winter last year. Front fork is a 26MTB fork from Trigon, would rather have a straight blade fork, i am sure one will be out in the near future and i will swap it over.

Dont mind the stem, it is a butchered unit that i was only using for sizing and such, it has a nice new clean Uno white stem on it now, bike weighs about 17.5 lbs in race trim


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Upgrades from a prior post. Added the Reynolds wheelset with Mud 2's, some xtr pedals, and a specialized toupe ti seat. Dropped about a pound. If I can go to a Force crank will drop another 1/2 lb. So far loving the new look.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

"I made the adaptors over the winter last year"

Wow, rudedog that's brilliant! You should start a post just showing that off and explaining the process. Really nice.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I already posted this, but we can never have enough bike porn 
SOMA Double Cross


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Once upon a time it was clean.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

really nice!!


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm just learning about Cyclocross so I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but I see that disc brakes are allowed in racing events so why are there only a few bikes here that have them? Aren't they (disc) better for the mud and muck?


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

T_Hockenberry said:


> It can make the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs, unfortunately C-3P0 is driving....


Very purdy! Very jealous!


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

FOAM said:


> I'm just learning about Cyclocross so I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but I see that disc brakes are allowed in racing events so why are there only a few bikes here that have them? Aren't they (disc) better for the mud and muck?


Yes, in my opinion, tons better than Canti's, last year was the first year UCI allowed them, companies are just starting to come out with adaptors and such for hydraulic discs, Some of the big companies Shimano, SRAM are working on hydro units in the brifters but probably wont be out till next year.

Mechanicals seem to work well, but not a lot of frames come with disc tabs yet. Specialized, Stevens and the chinese are starting to come out with new bikes with MTB 135mm rear spacing to use 29er rims and such. I think in another year or two you will see more disc cross bikes than Canti. That being said, a lot of old school cross racers do not like the disc idea and the fact that realistically you cannot share wheels with your road bike is not helping, it increases the cost of a grass roots sport significantly.

kinda the reason i went mullett, i only use the rear for trail braking, so i just need to scrub a little speed and the Canti achieves that. Front disc hauls my fat butt down really quick and modulates wonderfully, i can also pull the disc off the front and have a road wheel set, since i use standard road 130mm rear hubs.

A little long but i hope i answered your question. And of course this is all my opinion, i happen to love the disc option for cross, but i am in the minority....for now.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think we'll see more and more 'cross bikes with disc brakes now that it's legal.

It's not too hard to lock up the wheels on a 'cross bike. But I think I get better control with disc brakes, so if I could have some little 140mm mechanical disc brakes on my 'cross bike without throwing a whole bunch of money at it, I'd take them. It's nice that the wheels interchange with my road bike, but meh. Especially if I used rims with braking surfaces. I bet the spacing goes to 135mm, though - unless some big companies decide they really want the standard to stay 130, the availability of tons and tons of nice mountain bike hubs will probably make that decision.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Rudedog55 said:


> Some of the big companies Shimano, SRAM are working on hydro units in the brifters but probably wont be out till next year.


Nope.

"_Shimano is apparently readying a lightweight disc brake caliper for road and cyclo-cross use.
However, our sources tell us the initial brakes will be mechanical, not hydraulic, and the MY2012 levers won't be hydraulic-ready._"

Cyclingnews


----------



## meusoc45 (May 17, 2007)

I know this Voodoo Nakisi has a flat bar attached but soon to be a drop bar. Super fun with the flat bar however weighing in at 22lbs with the pedals attached. this is a 58cm. Why isn't there more people riding these?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Um... dealer network? My 'cross bike came as a complete. I was racing it a couple of days after purchase. I've chipped away at the build since then, but honestly, I can't imagine buying anything but completes when getting a bike for a new discipline. If I don't know how to choose parts, I may as well get a better deal.


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rivet said:


> Nope.
> 
> "_Shimano is apparently readying a lightweight disc brake caliper for road and cyclo-cross use.
> However, our sources tell us the initial brakes will be mechanical, not hydraulic, and the MY2012 levers won't be hydraulic-ready._"
> ...


thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

My first snow ride ever (on any bike). It's a Lynskey ProCross.


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

meusoc45 said:


> I know this Voodoo Nakisi has a flat bar attached but soon to be a drop bar. Super fun with the flat bar however weighing in at 22lbs with the pedals attached. this is a 58cm. Why isn't there more people riding these?


Disc brakes and flat pedals FTW.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

2012 Trek Cronus CX Ultimate. 
Sram Force
XXX Stem
RXL Bar
Old Bontrager Tubulars
Challenge Grifo 32 tires
Egg Beaters


----------



## Rum Runner (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are my daughter and my bike ...


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

just finished the build this weekend. swooped the frame on ebay, and took the group and wheels of my road bike. didn't realize the frame had pearl-ish paint until i pulled it out of the box. still have the 50/34t up front, waiting until next paycheck to get the 46t.


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
Just bought my first cyclocross bike, a Cannondale CADX 105 size 51. It is a perfect size for me (my height is 5" 10") but I'm getting toe overlap when doing a tight turn. Is this normal on cyclocross bike? I had the bike properly fitted at my LBS.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Pulsarxxx yeah toe overlap on the smaller frames is normal, you just have to learn to ride around it which will become natural after a couple weeks. I'm 5'8" on a 51 Caadx as well, red one above, and could have probably ridden a 54. Setup with a 130 stem and 25 setback seatpost but I like the smaller frame. Post some pics man!


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

pulsarxxx said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just bought my first cyclocross bike, a Cannondale CADX 105 size 51. It is a perfect size for me (my height is 5" 10") but I'm getting toe overlap when doing a tight turn. Is this normal on cyclocross bike? I had the bike properly fitted at my LBS.
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


If the above is not a misprint then I believe you got ripped off. My OPINION is that they sold you a bicycle that is too small for you. I don't think the toe overlap is normal, Unless you're running a 29er tire ala monstercross.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

mikeridesabike said:


> I bought this frame from Performance for $270. Took the shifters, wheels, bar/stem, cranks, chain, cassette, and rear der. off my old Trek 5200. Added some Time pedals and cantilevers and a couple of tires that Blue Sky had for $12 each. Haven't weighed it, but I am guessing it is somewhere around 20 pounds.
> 
> Got the bike completed last Thursday. Rode it 2 hours Thursday and then drove it to PA for Iron Cross.
> 
> ...


Was it a postal bike? I would love to have another one!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

^Damn, that has me thinking I should just pick up a frame and pull the parts off my current winter/rain road bike and build up a cx winter/rain bike instead. Nice job, cool photo!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, that Land Shark at top pg. 3 is sweet! Very sharp bike!


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

nayr497 said:


> ^Damn, that has me thinking I should just pick up a frame and pull the parts off my current winter/rain road bike and build up a cx winter/rain bike instead. Nice job, cool photo!


Yup. You would just have to buy brakes in addition to frameset.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## dornbox (May 11, 2010)

*Custom DORNBOX Disc CX*

I love disc brakes!


IMG_1628 by DORNBOX, on Flickr


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

nelzbycks said:


> If the above is not a misprint then I believe you got ripped off. My OPINION is that they sold you a bicycle that is too small for you. I don't think the toe overlap is normal, Unless you're running a 29er tire ala monstercross.


Nah, I'm 6'2'' and ride a 56 CAADX, I get a little toe overlap as well. I like a smaller frame with a long stem to keep the front wheel firmly planted in turns. I also run a crazy amount of drop for a cross bike. Bike probably fits him fine.


----------



## Gulf of Texas (May 17, 2010)

Here's mine. It's "cheap", but it's fast! It's a Schwinn Avenue I got from a neighbor's yard sale. I put a stem riser, fixed stem, road bar, and toe clips on it. The bike was a lot of fun stock (Walmart hybrid, $240 new), but I like it better with the road/ CX set up. I like the Kenda Kourier tires a lot. The stock freewheel was pretty lame, so I put a MegaRange 34t on it. The bailout gear saves a lot of chain ring shifting.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

dust3313 said:


> Nah, I'm 6'2'' and ride a 56 CAADX, I get a little toe overlap as well. I like a smaller frame with a long stem to keep the front wheel firmly planted in turns. I also run a crazy amount of drop for a cross bike. Bike probably fits him fine.


I guess it really is subjective! 51c just seems small to me & I'm the same height (5'10").


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for your advice Crosstown. I tried the next size (54cm), way too big for me. Couldn't figure out the Cadx geometry but size 51 is just right.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine in the summer.










Looks like this now:


----------



## KyleH (Oct 27, 2010)

dornbox said:


> I love disc brakes!
> 
> 
> IMG_1628 by DORNBOX, on Flickr


I know it's not a cross bike....but check out my front wheel, we're twins.



also I have no idea how to make this appropriate sized but you can click on it.


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

Must have looked through this thread and the one on RBR 20 times trying to decide what CX bike to get. For the types of rides I have in mind, disc brakes were mandatory so I ended up getting the 2012 Specialized Crux Apex Comp. I wish they sold the higher-end Crux models with disc brakes.

First ride yesterday and I know it's going to give me thousands of miles of fun! I don't often seek the mud and puddles but was doing that yesterday 


From First CX Ride - Nov 2011


From First CX Ride - Nov 2011


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

dornbox said:


> I love disc brakes!
> 
> 
> IMG_1628 by DORNBOX, on Flickr


Saw these in person at the Philly Bike Expo! Very nice!


----------



## sm007h (Dec 6, 2011)

what? I don't even...

@ratpick,
fantastic choice! that looks great. I'm thinking of getting one myself. had a 2010 tricross but it was stolen last valentine's day


----------



## PedalDriven (Dec 1, 2011)

hernan1304 said:


> Mine in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the first picture. Sweet looking bike.

-Cheers.


----------



## rlcyclo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Nice and muddy!*

Shot after Psychocross cross race at Halloween a couple years back.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

This is my cross check.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

hernan1304 said:


> Mine in the summer.


Discovery Park! 

(Are you one of the people I see commuting in a facemask when it's 50 degrees?)


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Parts Bin Special*

Old 90's GT Tequesta I saved from the landfill. Ditched the original fork and found a generic cr-mo rigid, converted it and the frame to 700c by grinding off the brake bosses and re-welding higher up. Original cranks running 42t chainring 1x3 (up/down/flat gears) with Rohloff chain guide and friction shifting of a Shimano 200 derailleur. I mix and match the sprockets for different courses. Ditched the flats this season for spd 520's. Total out-of-pocket costs <$30


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

I got my cross check to where I can ride it. I'm not finished with the build, but I love this bike.
I put in 2 hours of road time today give or take and this bike is plush!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

My freshly finished Yeti ARC-X, setup here for commuting.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Yeti-1.jpg" >


----------



## gojira73 (Dec 12, 2011)

My Traitor Crusade, strictly fixed only. Bit out of focus, though.










Yo'all should know what Henri Desgrange said in an interview in the L'Équipe magazine in 1902, right?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Built this one up for the race season, but now relegated for all-riding, this bike is alot of fun I must say. I can now do big loops with road, dirt, mountain, road, gravel, single track all in one ride.


----------



## Guymk (Dec 8, 2011)

The dornbox frame looks really nice! I bet it isn't the lightest thing in the world but it probably rides like a dream!


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

This is mine.
CAADX 105 size 51


----------



## clydeone (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is mine - now covering both road and cross duties -- I'm getting rid of my old cross bike (cross check) and my road bike (trek 1500)


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

I've posted this in the 29er forum as well, I had hoped to do some low key 'Cross races with it. But, mainly ride dirt, gravel and pavement around town. Steel Rock Lobster, I had stripped down and powder coated. The other pic is my daughter and her single speed R/L she rode in a local 'Cross race here.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is my 2012 Norco CCX3 with upgraded disc brakes (Avid BB7) from the factory, they were supposed to be spec'd with Promax brakes but had some problems so the first batch was built with the BB7's.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

RatchAttack said:


> Here is my 2012 Norco CCX3 with upgraded disc brakes (Avid BB7) from the factory, they were supposed to be spec'd with Promax brakes but had some problems so the first batch was built with the BB7's.


That's a great upgrade on the brakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

josh8 said:


> 2012 Trek Cronus CX Ultimate.
> Sram Force
> XXX Stem
> RXL Bar
> ...


How are you liking that beast? I work at a Trek shop and I'm looking at getting an Ion CX Pro frameset and building it up with a Force gruppo. I've been on the fence about what frame I want to get.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Already made a few additions to my new Norco.

Took off the dork disc, added a wireless speedo with cadence, a Pedros seat bag made from old tubes, and a WTB Rocket V seat, bottle cages, a mini pump. I also installed a set of my tried and true eggbeaters.





































If the weather works out I'll be able to take it for a ride this weekend!!!!


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

*my road bike for now*

supernova


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice Super Nova, your stem is quite high. Just wondering what size is your bike?


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Discovery Park!
> 
> (Are you one of the people I see commuting in a facemask when it's 50 degrees?)


Haha not commuting, I'm an evil SUV driver. I have been getting some (fitness) rides in though on these stupidly cold wet days! Bar mitts and lots of wool help, but only a little.


----------



## lucyfek (Feb 19, 2007)

Great fork - it made such a difference on Specialized Sirrus (turned into high speed commuter bike). Looks great, feels good, got one cheap (regret not buying 2 - for other bike).


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks, pulsar ... i believe it is a 54cm ... i left the length of the steerer tube as it wa out of the box ... the added rise helps my aging back.


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

Finally took some good images of my Yeti ARC-X on the ride in Denver today (nearly 60 degrees in January)! Full ENVE cockpit and CX fork and ENVE 25's. Sram Red drivetrain, Avid Ultimate brakes.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

mtncampbell said:


> Finally took some good images of my Yeti ARC-X on the ride in Denver today (nearly 60 degrees in January)! Full ENVE cockpit and CX fork and ENVE 25's. Sram Red drivetrain, Avid Ultimate brakes.


Let me help you.



















Sweet bike!


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Ender - I have a hell of a time getting iPhone images upright...Just got a new iPhone, and have no idea how it works.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

ender. said:


> Let me help you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that's a nice bike! Can we get a weight of that stallion?


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

Bike is right around 16.5 pounds.


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

*2012 Specialized Crux Disc*

Just got it!!


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Epic29er said:


> Just got it!!


Daaaaaaaaaaamn, that color scheme is awesome!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

A pic of my bike in it's natural element. Was a really fun race with lots of mud.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Crosstown Stew said:


> A pic of my bike in it's natural element. Was a really fun race with lots of mud.


Don't lie to justify your shitty mudfest you call a race course.

That was not fun and you know it.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^ Ah you know you loved it. Best course yet imo. Come out and help setup the next one then you won't have anything to complain about.


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

Video of my 2012 Crux in my first race!

CX at Bur Mil 1.22.12 - YouTube


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Here is my Soma Double Cross Disc built up late last year.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

that is a beautiful bike Dion, what frame is that?


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Dirty Disco.*

.........


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I took my first ride in daylight on my new (well new to me) Gary Fisher Presidio.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

*My Rig*

My CX Rig


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ I really love that GT! great build.

I have always wanted a Ritchey, and decided this frame over a Yeti Arc-X (which iv had before)
I built it with a 1x9 with bar end friction shifting, Its just a personal thing, I hate index... I do plan to install a Ritchey CX double crankset in the near future.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

mikeetow said:


> ^^ I really love that GT! great build.
> 
> I have always wanted a Ritchey, and decided this frame over a Yeti Arc-X (which iv had before)
> I built it with a 1x9 with bar end friction shifting, Its just a personal thing, I hate index... I do plan to install a Ritchey CX double crankset in the near future.


Classic


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

*2005 Mountain Cycle Stumptown Redux*

2x10 Ultegra
Easton EC90 Stem
Salsa Cowbell 3
Thomson Seat Clamp/Post
Sella saddle
BB7's


----------



## wheelerj1 (Jan 30, 2012)

*My cx/mtb project*

Cx/mtb project


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've posted mine before, but I ended up at the bottom of a pile of riders at the beginning of my last race last season. I finished, badly, but I needed to true the wheels (easily done) and I bent the handlebar. Found a crack in it too when I took the tape off.

About the same time, I broke the chainstay on my commuter, which had a nice old compact double crank that I'd been eyeing to replace the piece-of-crap FSA crank that was on my 'cross bike.

So I figured out what I'd need, ordered it all, and it came in at the beginning of the month. I don't ride this bike a whole lot outside of racing, so I've been working on it about an hour at a time.

I stripped off the old housings and cables, and pulled the wheels, chain and handlebars. Left the stem on just so the fork wouldn't fall out. Cleaned everything. I even bought some Pledge, on a tip from a poster on another site.


Kona 'cross Feb '12 003 by Andrew183, on Flickr

Ironically, this bike gets cleaned most often of all my bikes, even though it's not my favorite.


Kona 'cross Feb '12 005 by Andrew183, on Flickr

The crank is from the old bike. The large chain ring is new. I love the finish! I ordered it from a catalog entry giving size and bolt pattern, so I had no idea it would be polished aluminum. The front derailleur is also new. I tried to use the one from my old bike, but the cage was too wide to work well in a modern drivetrain. Since I race this bike, I try to keep its setup relatively conservative. The small chainring is relatively new, bought in early 2011 when I decided I wanted more reasonable gearing for a major climb in my commute. It's now a 46/34, so close to the traditional cyclocross setup.


Kona 'cross Feb '12 006 by Andrew183, on Flickr

The mountain bike rear portion for the drivetrain was a mid-season change last Fall. Actually, I don't know if I think it worked out that well. But I'm going from an available 30t small ring to a 34t small ring, so I think it's going to change the way I use my gearing. And even if I think I should train to push a bigger gear for most 'cross, I want to keep those low gears available until I decide that I don't need them even for races at the end of the season, when it can get super-muddy, or for sand.


Kona 'cross Feb '12 011 by Andrew183, on Flickr

New handlebars. A little shorter straddle cable for the brake. Turns out that this bike will just clear criss-cross cables.

It's probably going to mostly sit in my basement until August or so, or I might loan it to my girlfriend again for a while. But I really don't like having non-functional bikes hanging around. I'm afraid they'll breed.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's my KHS CX100


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

*Just Re-built*

Went with some tubular eno's for this year.

Cx is my fun/silly season, and gears made me think too much.










Finally got it to the shop to weigh it 16.55 lbs!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I've posted mine before, but I ended up at the bottom of a pile of riders at the beginning of my last race last season. I finished, badly, but I needed to true the wheels (easily done) and I bent the handlebar. Found a crack in it too when I took the tape off.
> 
> About the same time, I broke the chainstay on my commuter, which had a nice old compact double crank that I'd been eyeing to replace the piece-of-crap FSA crank that was on my 'cross bike.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew, I am actually picking one of these up tomorrow, yours is a 2009 right? I am excited for mine as it will be a gravel grinder/commuter. However, I am wondering how well the components on it hold up, I am 6' 190# and am a bit rough on my mtb. Are the wheels decently built? (I saw you said you bent one) How are the Kore brakes, I was thinking that once I get some money together I might upgrade those to Tektro CR720s. Also, what are your thoughts on the fork? There are some CF options out there for relatively cheap but wondering if it would hinder the bike at all?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Well brought her home this evening, put the M520 pedals that I picked up from ebay for $23 on her and she is ready to go. She currently has Continental Gatorskins on her but thinking I am going to have to switch to something a little more "CX" friendly in the near future. I plan to do fork, brake, and wheelset upgrade this year (probably Nashbar carbon fork, Tektro CR720s, and build my own wheels).


2009 Kona Jake by renofizz, on Flickr


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

gregnash said:


> Hey Andrew, I am actually picking one of these up tomorrow, yours is a 2009 right? I am excited for mine as it will be a gravel grinder/commuter. However, I am wondering how well the components on it hold up, I am 6' 190# and am a bit rough on my mtb. Are the wheels decently built? (I saw you said you bent one) How are the Kore brakes, I was thinking that once I get some money together I might upgrade those to Tektro CR720s. Also, what are your thoughts on the fork? There are some CF options out there for relatively cheap but wondering if it would hinder the bike at all?


Sorry, was away for the weekend.

The crank is garbage. (sorry.) When you wear out something on it or rip the arm off, just throw it out.

The build of the wheels wasn't terrible. The rear wheel that I destroyed, I destroyed because I fell in a sandpit, someone fell on top of my bike, and I tried to get up and going again too fast. The more recent bending incident was similar, but I didn't have to replace anything. The rear hub is a Shimano Tiagra hub. I've rebuilt it. It's reasonably well sealed, and it's been doing great.

The front hub is a piece of garbage. I swapped it for a nice old Shimano Parallax hub that happened to have the same flange diameter and pretty close spacing. The original rim and spokes on mine are still doing fine, though.

Bottom line, aside from that front hub, everything about the wheels is a perfectly good, if not a particularly special, choice.

I keep thinking about replacing the Kore brakes, but I've talked to my mechanic and one of my more experienced racing friends, and everybody tells me that it doesn't really matter what I put on that bike, brakes don't work in 'cross races. I've been able to get better performance out of them with better brake pads (Kool Stop, in holders) and by lowering the straddle wire. Sheldon Brown has a great article on tuning cantilever brakes on his site.

The fork's cheap but safe. If people get by me in races it's because they've spent more time doing intervals and lifting weights.

I think if you aren't banging the bike around on race courses and crashing it, you should be fine stock. Just don't expect to get a ton of life out of the front hub, and don't spend money maintaining the crank.

I killed my headset pretty quickly after I bought the bike. I don't know if that was racing or driving to races with it on a fork mount rack. Regardless, the headset itself was part of the problem - I haven't had problems like that with my others, and I use the same rack on those bikes too.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

AndrwSwitch - Thanks for the info I appreciate it! I just picked it up on Friday and took it on a couple of small road shakedown rides, today was the first major ride (coming to work - a whole whopping 3 miles!!) that I have had on it. I figured that while it will spend most of its life as a road commuter I will throw in the occasional gravel grinder for fun and some single track. I am about 190# so I dont want to destroy the wheels before I can afford a replacement. Now I am used to my avid BB7s that stop me on a dime so these seem to take forever to get me stopped. Think it might be because of adjustments needed but it still has the stock pads on it and not sure if they need adjustment. But before we sideline this thread here is my thread over at Roadbike.... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/new-me-bike-274429.html

Oh and are these the pads you were talking about? Universal Cycles -- Kool Stop Cyclocross Linear Pads


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

*2012 Cannondale SuperX Ultegra*

My new bike.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

*Nature Boy Zona*

Even though I already put this in the SSCX thread, I can't seem to stop myself from flooding this forum with pics of it...

Build is nothing too fancy, and mostly stuff I had in my parts box.
All-City Nature Boy Zona Ltd. frame and fork
Chris King headset
Thomson stem
On One Midge bar
Salsa tape
Cane Creek levers
Tektro 926 mini-v brakes
SRAM S500 cranks with a cheap 42t ring
Bontrager Mustang rims, WTB Laser Disc ft hub, Surly New flip-flop rear, 32h
Salsa post
Brooks Swift Ti saddle

And here's my thread about it.


----------



## 416deckard (Apr 9, 2011)

remix.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice Felt Breed.. you going to keep it singlespeed or gear it?


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

2011 Trek Cronus CX Ultimate. Got it at the Toronto Bike Show last weekend. It's a "demo" so it was significantly cheaper than new, but I still get the warranty on the frame. So far I'm really happy with it. With the lights, CPU, bell, and Time atac xs carbon pedals it weighed 17.5 pounds on the bathroom scale.


----------



## 416deckard (Apr 9, 2011)

gregnash said:


> Nice Felt Breed.. you going to keep it singlespeed or gear it?


thanks, but always singlespeed. I have an old miyata 621ST with gears. it's my foul weather commuter. all my other bikes are SS.


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

*cross check*

this bike was put together by my lbs with left over and take off parts and a new cross check frame cheaper than online ....support your lbs and they will return the favour


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

TXTony said:


> My CX Rig


nice. another excuse to post another pic of mine! what year is yours?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

:Kerryn - what type of bars are you running there and how do you like them? Seems I am spending more money that I wanted to on this new bike so might as well just keep spending!!:madman::madman:
Was thinking of getting the Midges like SSLos has and seeing as I just bought new brakes and will be doing a cable overhaul in the future, might as well throw some new bars in the mix since I will "HAVE TO" replace the bar tape.


----------



## 416deckard (Apr 9, 2011)

pretty stoked about it being back together now.

FSA omega compacts, FSA SL-K cantis and SRAM carbon levers are the only component changes from last year. new bartape/cables/tires.


























based on scientific method of holding the bike while on a scale and then subtracting your weight its 19.8lbs

im still slow.


----------



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

I started grinding gravel as a break from road riding. Now I'm grinding more gravel than road. I have three sets of wheels/tires for the Appalachian -- road 28's, CX 30's, and grinder 37's. The Ti drop bar MTB is a recent convert to grinding and the Land Shark is just cool.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

New ride. Planet X Uncle John. New drivetrain and shifters. Rest swapped from old Uncle John frame.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*bull horned kona "cross"*

so - i'm told that this isn't a cross bike becuase technically the bars cant point forward on a cross - but as i don't race, I don't care! oldish major jake frame & bontrager carbon forks from ebay then other bits n bobs i slowly picked up. its a good fun and light weight do it all bike


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a Kona Jake that I have used for cross in the past but my El Padrino is shaping up to be a lighter rig (even with these heavy, heavy wheels). This is my set up for Barry-Roubaix this weekend.

Looks like the Jake is going to be relegated to road and Burley hauling duty

I just can't afford to make more than one bike light lol...


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Coachjon - are you running a mtn crank (ss) with the road cassette and derailleur?


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally put this nonsense together. Excited for summer and long stupid rides.


----------



## CaptainHaddock (Mar 3, 2012)

This is our road frame that seems to be doubling as our XC frame. Had not thought of doing so until we bought the bike and discovered our clearances were big enough to play with. And as it turns out, the wife much prefers (at this point) our XC adventures over our regular road runs.


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

CaptainHaddock said:


> This is our road frame that seems to be doubling as our XC frame. Had not thought of doing so until we bought the bike and discovered our clearances were big enough to play with. And as it turns out, the wife much prefers (at this point) our XC adventures over our regular road runs.


Bravo!


----------



## CaptainHaddock (Mar 3, 2012)

FOAM said:


> Bravo!


It's turning into quit the gas! One of those "Who would have thunk?!" things...


----------



## boys5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Major Jake Value*

What are your thoughts on the value of a very low mileage 2007 Kona Major Jake??

Jeff


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

2005 Moots Psychlo-X SSCX
2004 Cannondale CC
2008 Moots Psychlo-X


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

My 2010 Felt F-75x. I have switched to Avid Shorty Ultimates since getting it.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

motorbacon said:


> Finally put this nonsense together. Excited for summer and long stupid rides.


This bike is just a big pile of YES. Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## lucyfek (Feb 19, 2007)

but is it still cross? purists would disagree. to me it looks OK. had similar russian road frame back in the old country - my first true road bike (even if parts were crappy), it did see some cx trails (it was my do it all/go everywhere bike at college).


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

TheSingleGuy said:


> This bike is just a big pile of YES. Love it! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I'm loving it so far.



lucyfek said:


> but is it still cross? purists would disagree. to me it looks OK. had similar russian road frame back in the old country - my first true road bike (even if parts were crappy), it did see some cx trails (it was my do it all/go everywhere bike at college).


Sure, it's not a cross bike frame, but considering fat tires, drops, lax roadie geometry (old tourer) and some pretty decent clearance for something that wasn't meant to have fat tires, I think it counts.

Just did a rather awesome mixed terrain ride this last weekend. 50 miles. 6000'. pretty much 70% dirt/sandstone fun/mild double track and 30% road. Only issue is gearing. 39/28 as a granny for loose and muddy climbs is not a fun ratio.

Wish I had more pics of when it was just covered in mud, but spent more time riding than taking pictures.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The RBR cyclocross forum has an entire thread devoted to snobbery about whether bikes are 'cross bikes or not.

I did my second two 'cross races in college on an old tourer like the one above. I think if the poster thinks it's a 'cross bike, it meets the standard for the MTBR forum. The old longer-armed brake standard rocked.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Just picked up this Voodoo Limba. Can't wait to get it on some trails!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Tamu8104 said:


> Race bike = some training but mostly racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell beautiful Van Dessel!


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

My new stock Tricross Sport. Will use for gravel trail - road - single track combo rides.
been out twice (about 60 miles so far) and really loving it!


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

Pictures of the upgraded wheelset on my Trek Cronus CX Ultimate


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

davesauvageau said:


> Holy crap that's a nice bike! Can we get a weight of that stallion?


I hate when people refer to bikes as "Stallions", or "Steeds" it reminds of D and D geeks.
But that is a damn nice bike.

I love the creativity in most of these bikes.

Orange anodized components are absurdly difficult to find.


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

XLNC said:


>


Sweet wheels. :thumbsup: Do you like your Shorty Ultimates?


----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

mellowdave said:


> I hate when people refer to bikes as "Stallions", or "Steeds" it reminds of D and D geeks.
> But that is a damn nice bike.
> 
> I love the creativity in most of these bikes.
> ...


Would you prefer we call them "whips"?


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

midschool22 said:


> Sweet wheels. :thumbsup: Do you like your Shorty Ultimates?


On the stock Bontrager Race Lights, I can't think of any time I had even the slightest concern about them. They stop just fine (and I step on and off 'Clyde' property) and there was minimal noise (possibly helped by the crown mounted brake stop) .


----------



## swerv512 (Mar 24, 2009)

mikeetow said:


> ^^ I really love that GT! great build.
> 
> I have always wanted a Ritchey, and decided this frame over a Yeti Arc-X (which iv had before)


i love the swiss cross! i had to choose between a swiss cross and the gunnar i just bought. no regrets buying the gunnar, but i will one day buy a swiss cross just to race once they get a disc version...









Gunnar Hyper-X
Winwood Fork
Sram Force
Mavic C29SSMAX wheelset
Avid BB7 Road Brakes
Ritchey WCS cockpit

Lovin every minute!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

winter setup










summer setup


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

Hi folks,

This is my wannabe cyclocross. It's an old Rog Marathon bike (Slovenia) from 1980. I've done several changes, tires and wheels are new, color, handlebar ribbon, BB, chain and pedals.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

motorbacon said:


> Thanks! I'm loving it so far.
> 
> Sure, it's not a cross bike frame, but considering fat tires, drops, lax roadie geometry (old tourer) and some pretty decent clearance for something that wasn't meant to have fat tires, I think it counts.
> 
> ...


I love your bike. Builds like this are in some ways a lot more fun than a newer/shiny CX bike. I've done similar builds with an old bridgestone and a univega (both designed around 27" wheels, I used 700's). Honestly, CX thrashes bikes so much that it makes sense to build rigs like this unless you're very serious about racing. Totally a CX bike in my book.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

We're in gravel mode right now, I won't even setup cross mode till closer to season. Just got my Nashbar Carbon Cyclocross fork today but have not been able to ride it. Had plenty of clearance, the tires on there are 35c pasela's.


Past setup.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

CycleAddict said:


> I love your bike. Builds like this are in some ways a lot more fun than a newer/shiny CX bike. I've done similar builds with an old bridgestone and a univega (both designed around 27" wheels, I used 700's). Honestly, CX thrashes bikes so much that it makes sense to build rigs like this unless you're very serious about racing. Totally a CX bike in my book.


Thanks! I've been loving it and threw on a compact for the time being and some 32c SB8's. Been devouring singletrack with it.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Had the bike for a few years. Gonna race it for the first time this year. I'm gonna put a 39t ring and guard up front and get rid of the 34. Otherwise this is about how its gonna look. This bike gets ridden everyday in all weather on and off-road.


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

Waiting for my drops top arrive - takes a loooong time here in South Africa.

Here it is: a 2012 Cotic X


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Nothing too fancy, but works perfectly as my road/cross training bike.


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

ChroMo-SA said:


> Waiting for my drops top arrive - takes a loooong time here in South Africa.
> 
> Here it is: a 2012 Cotic X


Put some conventional drops on - couldn"t wait.
Using 1 x 9 (39 in front, 12-36 at rear)with a microShift bar-end shifter. Friction shifting rocks!

Will be putting niner steel or salsa cromoto fork on in the near future. I don't really like the looks of the studs for cantis/mini v's.

40c CX pros on front and rear. Rides like a dream

Love the bikes on this and the monstercross threads - they have been my inspiration!

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks awesome, enjoy.

Is that a RoadRat fork? Nice carbon fork would be a cool future upgrade.


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

Yes it is.

Thought about the carbon angle, but I love the look and feel of steel.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah you can't beat the look of a nice steel fork. Will take the sting out the trail.

My CX gets most miles on it now, my full susser's are looking upon it with hate. I swear I'll go into the garage one day and find the other bikes piled on top of it.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Had this bike for several years and still love it.


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

GORGEOUS! Love it.


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

I hear you.
Sold my Specialized Epic a long time ago. Wasn't riding it at all.

Now I ride a 1970s lugged steel racing bike that I refurbished with modern componentry, and the Cotic, which is rapidly becoming my favourite.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you don't mind throwing a part at it, I highly recommend integrated shifters. Much, much easier to operate on a bumpy course.



vaultbrad said:


> Had the bike for a few years. Gonna race it for the first time this year. I'm gonna put a 39t ring and guard up front and get rid of the 34. Otherwise this is about how its gonna look. This bike gets ridden everyday in all weather on and off-road.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Just finished mine up yesterday. First fully geared bike and first time clipping in!

Charge Filter Cross frame
Salsa bar, stem, fork and post
FSA Orbit headset
Tektro cable hanger
Charge Spoon seat
Sram Force shifters, cranks and rear derailleur
Shimano CX-70 front derailleur
Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes
DT Swiss 350 hubs and Revolution spokes
Hed Belgium rims
Challenge Grifo clincher tires
Salsa Ti skewers
Crank Bros Eggbeater 2 pedals


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

Flipping love this bike 2012 Salsa Chili Con Crosso (53). Unfortunately I'll be posting it for sale soon but it has been a favorite in my CX stable (La Cruz, Arc-X, Cross-check, and a couple others)


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

changed up and finalized the Ritchey Swiss Cross, no more carbonz!










the non recalled version!









Finally found a nice set on ebay! from Steamboat Springs CO !


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just picked up my first CX bike. Pretty stoked on it!

2012 Norco CCX 3.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

mikeetow said:


> changed up and finalized the Ritchey Swiss Cross, no more carbonz!


That's a pretty sweet bike! I have not seen many Ritchey Swiss Cross bikes, but I love them. The integrated headtube is a great idea and so easy to install. Nice looking build too!


----------



## scrub74 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

My FGCX bike. Stupid but fun 

oops - snip pic

moved to sscx thread

^^That Ritchey is indeed sweet.


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

This is my SC Stigmata 1 x 10 with Ultegra running gear, Ritchey stem and seat post, Mavic wheels with Maxxis tires and Shimano CX-70 brakes. It comes in at 19.25 lbs. I ride a lot of single track and enjoy the speed of the bike on trails, so much so that I am going to sell my 26" Intense Spider and get a 650B bike to replace it since the wheel size is so close to this. My only regret is that it does not have discs. I forgot how much I hate cantis and the CX-70s aren't very good. I 'll move on to TRPs and then old school XTR V brakes if I have to. I went with an old school silvery look since I got tired of the boring black wheels and components that are so common today.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Cantilevers are pretty tunable. To my eye, it would be pretty easy to set those up for more power or more modulation, depending on what you wanted. I'd actually read pretty good reviews of the CX70s, but those brakes take a little tweaking by nature.

I just stuck some Mini-Vs on mine and am pretty impressed with how well they worked test-riding. Haven't had 'em off-road yet, though.


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

very nice thread i love cyclocross bikes


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

The latest incarnation of my bike, ultra dusty fresh off a rail trail cruise:

3T
Ergonova team bar
ARX team "stealth" stem
Dorico LTD seatpost

Fizik Antares saddle and 'blink' light


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

have a look at this pile of junk and leftover parts










that's my first classic mtb frame, which sat in a corner for the last two years and has now been reincarnated with 28" wheels.
being posted in this thread, you might want to point out, that it lacks drop bars. but the front tire has both 'cyclo' and 'cross' in its name, the bike is equipped with canti brakes and huge fun to ride. so it qualifies, in my mind.


----------



## dornbox (May 11, 2010)

*OX Platinum Disc CX Racer*

Built this one up a bit ago but I'm finally getting around to posting pics.


IMG_3301 by DORNBOX, on Flickr


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

My mid-80's Bianchi Equinox

I've owned it since new and just rode it last week.

All original except for tires, toe clips and seat post ... checkout the BioPace

G


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

dornbox said:


> Built this one up a bit ago but I'm finally getting around to posting pics.
> 
> 
> IMG_3301 by DORNBOX, on Flickr


Beautiful Bike! Would you mind sharing the complete build?


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Still breaking in my new CAAD X 5 105, getting ready for a tour from the top of New Hampshire to the bottom:


New Cannondale CAAD X 5 105 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


After Work, to Clough by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


From Clough, Home by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## BEN_HUR (Jul 11, 2012)

hi there...

sorry to hijack this thread. I have always ridden MTBs and have recently heard of cyclocross. i asked my LBS about it, and they said either buy MTB or a proper "racer" as we call them here..I am still intrigued though. can you point me to more information on this type of bike....

1. weight compared to a MTB and road bike
2. gear ratios?
3. speed/comfort compared to a MTB.
4. availability of panniers to use as a commuter bike.

once again apologies for hijacking this thread, but i cannot post a new thread yet (am new )


R.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
It's basically a road bike with clearance for fatter tires. Whether or not you can fit a rack and how stable the bike will be are both fairly dependent on the specific model. Weight is dependent on specific model and whether you hang a lot of commuting garbage on it, build it up for 'cross, or strip it for road racing. Gear ratios are up to you. One of the fun things about 'cross bikes is how malleable they are.


----------



## BEN_HUR (Jul 11, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> It's basically a road bike with clearance for fatter tires. Whether or not you can fit a rack and how stable the bike will be are both fairly dependent on the specific model. Weight is dependent on specific model and whether you hang a lot of commuting garbage on it, build it up for 'cross, or strip it for road racing. Gear ratios are up to you. One of the fun things about 'cross bikes is how malleable they are.


Many thanks for the reply!...so in essence it would be perfectly possible to buy a cross bike and through buying a set of wheels and tires, have the bike in two configurations! brill!!

R.


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

And Lycra outfit is optional, cross riders are casual :thumbsup:


----------



## markrhino (Apr 10, 2012)

great looking bike. a bit like the Ritchey swiss cross


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

pulsarxxx said:


> And Lycra outfit is optional, cross riders are casual :thumbsup:


LOL, 'cross is the first discipline I did (racing, anyway) that made me think there really wasn't any other way to do it. Flying remounts.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

jrsbike, re the Stigmata: a shorter yoke would help, but I would go to a mini-V right now. No squeal, better braking. Try a Tektro RX5 (low cost option) or the TRP CX9 (classier but pricey). Love the silver-and-white.


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

im loving the pics guys.! i will hopefully be starting my budget build soon.


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> It's basically a road bike with clearance for fatter tires. Whether or not you can fit a rack and how stable the bike will be are both fairly dependent on the specific model. Weight is dependent on specific model and whether you hang a lot of commuting garbage on it, build it up for 'cross, or strip it for road racing. Gear ratios are up to you. One of the fun things about 'cross bikes is how malleable they are.


It's my understanding that a designed Cross bike will have more slack in the geometry than a typical road bike. It's needed to absorb some of the shock in the rougher terrain (no suspension). A road bike will pound the crap out of you with the straighter angles. Also, typical road bike brakes will clog up with mud and debris ... that's why cross bikes have cantilever and other types of brakes similar to mountain bikes (more open). And cross bikes will generally have lower gear ratios.

It's been a while for me, but it's what I remember from back in the day ... correct me if I'm wrong.

G


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

'Cross bikes are all over the map on how their geometry compares to road bikes. Especially when you throw in touring, randonneur and current endurance models. Different brands have different attitudes about bottom bracket drop too.

About the only constant is clearance. Which I mentioned before you corrected me.  The brakes are just a part of that.


----------



## BEN_HUR (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for the replys guys...I have owned several MTB for nigh on 20 years and have been into and out of cycling. i am getting more and more interested int he cross concept, because the roads in my area are not really kept properly but i would love a solution which would allow me to go faster 

R.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

mikeetow said:


> changed up and finalized the Ritchey Swiss Cross, no more carbonz!


Finally get to see one built up. I see you went with your own fork. Gorgeous. (I'd lower that straddle cable on the rear brake)


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

CycleAddict said:


> I love your bike. Builds like this are in some ways a lot more fun than a newer/shiny CX bike. I've done similar builds with an old bridgestone and a univega (both designed around 27" wheels, I used 700's). Honestly, CX thrashes bikes so much that it makes sense to build rigs like this unless you're very serious about racing. Totally a CX bike in my book.


Agreed, sometimes I think it's more fun to build than to ride. Great point


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Love this thing. I'm back on carbon: steel is cool, but heavy when you go with discs.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

mellowdave said:


> I hate when people refer to bikes as "Stallions", or "Steeds" it reminds of D and D geeks.


"I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride, I'm wanted dead or alive."


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Apr 25, 2012)

Such a nice bike, That bar end shifter kinda ruins it tho : |


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I put my Bianchi on Craigslist .... I need an FS bike 

G


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## EdPharmD (Jul 28, 2012)

Digging the Scott!


----------



## EdPharmD (Jul 28, 2012)

mudrock said:


> Love this thing. I'm back on carbon: steel is cool, but heavy when you go with discs.


I am thinking about building up a dirty disco - how much did it set you back with everything? How much does it weigh?


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

EdPharmD said:


> I am thinking about building up a dirty disco - how much did it set you back with everything? How much does it weigh?


Titus Bicycles US - Titus Bicycles Website 2011/12 is the US distributor. I got the frameset for $800, now on sale for $549 "for preorder". I'm guessing they are putting together a buy for their next order from Bev in Taiwan, the manufacturer, which means you won't see it for a while.

Built as you see it is 19.25 lbs., but I could take a pound off if I went with the Stans Ravens I'm saving. Right now I'm using these heavy commuting tires (700x38 Serfas Vidas, 520 grams per), so i can ride asphalt to the dirt & gravel farm and logging roads that are 10 miles from my house.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

My new bike!


















































Still needs some nice wheels!


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I just finished my BH RX1 (full 7900, Ksyrium SL Premiums, CX9s) and really couldn't be happier with the bike. Weighs a little less than 16.5lbs as shown and is very fast. I'm considering the On-One because I really like the idea of disc brakes especially at the $550 fr/fk price. The CX9 are fine of course but for mud and rain you can't beat discs.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> My new bike!


I like how you routed the cables: front brake going behind the fork crown and rear der down the LH side of the TT. Think I'll try that.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My first ever cross bike; S-Works Tricross budget build ~$750 and kinda heavy at 22 lbs. I really cheap'd out on the wheels and tires but i had to cut corners for now.








Im not as confident in cross bike fit as in mtn bike fit, but i feel like this may be a tad big based on having to use an 80mm stem and short seat height... still a blast on the trails


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

shenny88 said:


> My first ever cross bike; S-Works Tricross budget build ~$750 and kinda heavy at 22 lbs. I really cheap'd out on the wheels and tires but i had to cut corners for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually size looks about right. I find a lot of people buy cyclocross bikes in a size too small.


----------



## modbog (Jun 17, 2011)

mudrock said:


> Titus Bicycles US - Titus Bicycles Website 2011/12 is the US distributor. I got the frameset for $800, now on sale for $549 "for preorder". I'm guessing they are putting together a buy for their next order from Bev in Taiwan, the manufacturer, which means you won't see it for a while.
> 
> Built as you see it is 19.25 lbs., but I could take a pound off if I went with the Stans Ravens I'm saving. Right now I'm using these heavy commuting tires (700x38 Serfas Vidas, 520 grams per), so i can ride asphalt to the dirt & gravel farm and logging roads that are 10 miles from my house.


they said they had them in stock, minus the 56 which should be in in the next week or two. that being said i'm still waiting for mine to ship :cryin:

so i built a set of wheels in the meanwhile


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

modbog said:


> so i built a set of wheels in the meanwhile


Nice. Tubeless?


----------



## modbog (Jun 17, 2011)

mudrock said:


> Nice. Tubeless?


haven't decided on a tire, but yes the rims are tcs/ust WTB Products - Wheels - Rims - 29er - Frequency i19 TCS 29


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

modbog said:


> haven't decided on a tire, but yes the rims are tcs/ust WTB Products - Wheels - Rims - 29er - Frequency i19 TCS 29


Very nice!


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

My '08 kona Jake the snake that I picked up new in 09. Been a great bike so far, bought it as a commuter and a road bike and it turned out to be a great bike for big road and dirt rides. New bar, brakes, on its third chain, second cassette and and too many tires to count.

i'm going to give this cx racing thing a try this season and the bike will be getting some new wheels and tires... maybe a new fork, stem and seatpost as well.




Sent by smoke signal.


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

put some new wheels/tires on the Ritchey









handled and performed outstanding


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Love that Ritchey. Looks like Socal. Your 1st pic says it all: single, you spend all your money on bikes. The first thing that happens when you get married, that tap dries right up!


----------



## cycle alaska (Jul 13, 2012)

*New Conquest Pro!*

I am excited to pedal my new 2011 Conquest Pro all around the varied terrain in my neck of the woods! I put on about 6 miles tonight with my kids. I was able to get all Shimano 105 components and it rides awesome!


----------



## modbog (Jun 17, 2011)

rho said:


> i'm going to give this cx racing thing a try this season and the bike will be getting some new wheels and tires... maybe a new fork, stem and seatpost as well.


i haven't checked it out, but isn't there a practice course around lexington?

frame is supposed to arrive tues. i grabbed some photos from the interwebs and played with photoshop (the gimp, actually...)










i think i'm going to try to do this with plasti dip and if looks alright get someone to paint it for realz.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

modbog said:


> i haven't checked it out, but isn't there a practice course around lexington?


I've heard there is. Havn't had time to head up there to do some recon though. Maybe tomorrow... I have a shake down ride of new cables/housings/tires I need to do anyways.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Practice course? I heard that's Skeggs 

That little lexington loop is garbage right now. Entirely too overgrown.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Masi cxr*

Going into it's second cross season. New bar tape,6700 rear derailleur, and converted mavic aksiums with stans ,kenda happy medium sct.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

My 2011 Lynskey ProCross Disc, set up for gravel:
BB7 brakes Ashima 160 rotors
Enve Carbon Fork
FSA SLK seatpost
FSA SLK stem
FSA SLK compact handlebar
SRAM Force shifters and rear dérailleur
SRAM Red compact crank
Shimano CX 70 front dérailleur 
Gore sealed brake and derailleur cables
American Classic Race 29 wheels
Schwalbe Marathon Extreme 700x40, tubeless
WTB Volt saddle
K-e


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Hit send too quick!
K-edge chain catcher, braze on adaptor
K-edge garmin mount
Garmin edge 500
Cinneli bar tape
Fizik bar gel


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

mikeetow said:


> changed up and finalized the Ritchey Swiss Cross, no more carbonz!












What levers are these? Are these available new now or are they oldies?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

With my stock for now until I break stuff 2011 CruX Elite as I'm about to take her home.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Those of you who run carbon frames, how are they holding up? Are these frames heavier than regular road carbon frames? Anyone seen any broken ones or broken one yourself while competing/training?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It's cyclocross. Don't race what you can't replace.

Holds for road too.

One of the courses in my area eats forks. I don't think it cares what the construction method is, and it'll do above or below the crown, though.


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

car bone said:


> Those of you who run carbon frames, how are they holding up? Are these frames heavier than regular road carbon frames? Anyone seen any broken ones or broken one yourself while competing/training?


Mine is holding up like a champ. I don't race, but I probably do exert a bit more abuse on my bike than the average person in here does based on the fact that I'm anywheres between 220 to 230 lbs. I'd guestimate I have over 270kms on my bike so far this year(once again guestimations - 20kms on road, 50 kms on singletrack/grassy field and at least 200kms - the very large majority of my riding - on gravel/rail trails) and I've only had two problems - a broken rear derailleur cable and valve extender leaks on my wheelset. Both were resolved rather quickly and cheaply.

As for weight, I would say the cross style frames are built a tiny bit beefier than the road frames - I believe my cross fork has an aluminum steerer and carbon legs where the road bikes have a full carbon fork, so yes they are a bit heavier, but my bike w/ all accessories installed weighs 16 and half pounds, which is pretty sick (to me anyways) considering my mountain bike is a 25+ pound Cannondale Jekyll.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

car bone said:


> What levers are these? Are these available new now or are they oldies?


TRP SSLs. Also come in carbon.

TRP


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

car bone said:


> Those of you who run carbon frames, how are they holding up? Are these frames heavier than regular road carbon frames? Anyone seen any broken ones or broken one yourself while competing/training?


My On One, with discs, seen on previous page, is stiff as a board, and overbuilt, IMO. Some don't like that, but I love it. The Dirty Disco is 1280 grams in the large size (according to another poster who had a scale). The fork is tapered, w a 1.5 bottom race, and absolutley no movement when braking. I heard some steel disc forks can be noodle-y: to make a steel fork stiff enough to resist those brake forces would cost a lot in weight, I think.

Axman, a Chinese frame maker, makes a disc cross that weighs 1080 grams in a medium (acc to another poster on a diff thread). Those weights are def heavier than road, but necessary to resist the braking torque.

If your not interested in disc, you can definitely get a lighter frame than that.

As far as being durable, no problems so far. I ride gravel and dirt roads and rocks ping against the down tube all the time. It used to make me cringe, but now I pay it no mind.


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

mudrock said:


> ... and rocks ping against the down tube all the time. It used to make me cringe, but now I pay it no mind.


lol
I did the same thing. The first couple times I actually wanted to stop and get off and look if there was any damage, but now it's like "pfft, whatever..."


----------



## jocke.n (Jul 11, 2009)

Really cool steel bike!



mikeetow said:


> changed up and finalized the Ritchey Swiss Cross, no more carbonz!


----------



## upnover (Apr 20, 2010)

me 2012 Crux


----------



## bigideas (Apr 11, 2012)

*New to me Double Cross*

Picked this up off of Craigslist and it has been a ton of fun on the first 3 rides. It's been my first ownership experience with a bar end shifter and even 1x9 for that matter.







My other bike is a rigid SS Jabberwocky. I think I'm really going to enjoy using the Soma on less technical single track and packed gravel trails.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

bigideas said:


> Picked this up off of Craigslist and it has been a ton of fun on the first 3 rides. It's been my first ownership experience with a bar end shifter and even 1x9 for that matter.


Nice. Your chain is too short.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

bigideas said:


> Picked this up off of Craigslist and it has been a ton of fun on the first 3 rides. It's been my first ownership experience with a bar end shifter and even 1x9 for that matter.
> View attachment 719028
> 
> My other bike is a rigid SS Jabberwocky. I think I'm really going to enjoy using the Soma on less technical single track and packed gravel trails.


Yes! I love my Soma DC. I just put a Salsa Woodchipper bar on mine. Ready for some gravel grinders.


----------



## bigideas (Apr 11, 2012)

mudrock, thanks for the insight. i am going to add two more links and i think that will take care of the chain.


----------



## modbog (Jun 17, 2011)

bigideas said:


> mudrock, thanks for the insight. i am going to add two more links and i think that will take care of the chain.


wrap the chain around your (largest) chainring and largest cog, then add two links

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Chain Length Sizing


----------



## chriswrightcycles (Oct 26, 2011)

*test*

test post


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*the "turd"*

swobo crosby with a assortment of stuff.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

jrm said:


> swobo crosby with a assortment of stuff.


This is awesome! Love everything about it.


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

*Giant TCX 2*

Here is my 2010 Giant TCX 2


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

I love that Ritchey frame and what you've done with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

JChasse said:


> Had this bike for several years and still love it.


That fork is awesome, as is the rest of the bike


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0861-1.jpg" >


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

Sachi is checkin' out my '12 Felt F65x. Got 45 or so miles on it. Looking forward to my first cross race!


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

*Completed Cotic X*

Put a Lynskey steel fork on, dropped the stem height, put a 40t mrp chainring up front, and installed a Paul chainkeeper - and she is complete.

I love this bike!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

ChroMo-SA said:


> Put a Lynskey steel fork on, dropped the stem height, put a 40t mrp chainring up front, and installed a Paul chainkeeper - and she is complete.
> 
> I love this bike!


Very tasty, nice work!!!


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

Why thank you, sir!
I appreciate it.


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

*WRCRS I like your choice*

I just picked my F65X up last week, logged a few road miles, cross practice and did a commute. Loving it so far as I am sure you are too.


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

RevRacer said:


> I just picked my F65X up last week, logged a few road miles, cross practice and did a commute. Loving it so far as I am sure you are too.


It's been a great bike! First 'cross race this saturday!


----------



## nyxis (May 16, 2011)

This seasons CX bike '13 Scott CX Team with Rival and Easton EA90rt's replaced my '11 Jamis Nova Pro / Apex


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Sizzler said:


> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0861-1.jpg" >


looks delicious


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Thankya!


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

hot n spicy.....


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

2013 Specialized TriCross Comp Disc


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

*Cannondale*

2012 SuperX Rival


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's me last weekend with my Redline Conquest. My next bike will be a CX bike in carbon or Ti and have disc brakes and a second set of road-specific wheels and road hub...my über bike.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

New Rig X-Fire Apex Disc. One race on it so far still getting used to the aggessive handling compared to my 03' Jamis Coda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

*My Other Rig*

2011 GT CX Pro..


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Tricker Joe said:


> New Rig X-Fire Apex Disc. One race on it so far still getting used to the aggessive handling compared to my 03' Jamis Coda.


Dig it


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's my XO2, looking to add some Velocity A23/105 and a Shimano CX50 crank this christmas.


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

Tricker Joe said:


> New Rig X-Fire Apex Disc. One race on it so far still getting used to the aggessive handling compared to my 03' Jamis Coda.


Sharp! I like it!


----------



## pimpcross (Sep 29, 2012)

I built this Ritchey Swiss Cross last week and love it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

pimpcross said:


> I built this Ritchey Swiss Cross last week and love it!


Beautiful. Did that little piece of hose that goes through the rear brake "bridge" slip down? It keeps the cable from wearing through the paint.


----------



## pimpcross (Sep 29, 2012)

No that's just the gator for the Gore cables, the inner cable runs through a sheath  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Love that Swiss Cross bike so much!


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Raleigh RXC PRO DISC. Mainly ride on the paved road..










Frame Raleigh RXC PRO DISC
Fork Enve Carbon Monocoque Disc Cross
Headset FSA
Tires Schwalbe Durano Race Guard
Wheels Cole C38 CX Carbon
Drivetrain Shimano Ultegra Di2
Brakes Avid Road Disc BB7
Seat Post Ritchey WCS Carbon
Saddle WTB Silverado Pro
Handlebar	Enve Carbon
Stem	Enve Carbon
Pedals Shimano A600 SPD


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Dry Side said:


> Raleigh RXC PRO DISC. Mainly ride on the paved road..


Whaaa? I'll trade you my road bike for that cyclocross RACE bike.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

pimpcross said:


> I built this Ritchey Swiss Cross last week and love it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Damn, that's nice! Anyone know what tires those are? I want some gum walls for my cross bike and those look pretty nice.


----------



## pimpcross (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, thanks. They are Challenge Griffo Seta tubular tyres.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

My brand new Dirty Disco. Straight from the workstand:



















Framesetl: On-One Dirty Disco
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Seatpost clamp: Thomson
Stem: Thomson X4 w/gold dress up kit
Handlebar: Ritchey Pro Logic II
Bar tape: Lizard Skins DSP - orange, since CX is a little hipster after all. 
Seatpost: Ritchey Comp V2
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Hubs: Deore XT 785
Spokes: DT Supercomp
Nipples: DT Aluminum - gold
Rims: NoTubes ZTR Crest
Tyres: Continental Cyclocross race
Cassette: Shimano 105 (5700) 11-28
Cranks: 105 compakt 50/34
BB: Ultegra 6700
Chain: Ultegra
Pedals XT
Brifters: Shimano Ultegra 6700
RD: Shimano Ultegra 6700
FD: Shimano CX-70
Bremser: Avid BB-7 Road

Edit: Weighed in at 19.8 pounds.


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

Dazed said:


> My brand new Dirty Disco. Straight from the workstand:


I've never seen a bike I liked so much as this one. Absolutely amazing ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow! Thanks.  Yeah, I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Dazed said:


> My brand new Dirty Disco. Straight from the workstand:


Yep, a thing of beauty~:thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks. Cool that you guys like it.


----------



## asmallsol (Sep 20, 2007)

Current setup with Tubies...








Training/old setup with clinchers...


----------



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

OMG, I grew up in WI and for the first few years I was in MI I was into cow everything...I was so homesick. That is the best CX bike I have ever seen!


----------



## VeloZombie (Sep 18, 2012)

Soma Double Cross, for my on and off road commuting.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Couple shots of my nothing special:










Fixed 42X16 for road
Free 42X18 off road
Different chain for each


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I wanna play too! My new Zilla MCX. I don't race CX, but this thing will go just about anywhere!


----------



## 6_Myles (Sep 8, 2012)

Just finished my first ever cyclocross, or bike race for that matter, on my Airborne Delta CX


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Still really enjoying my Disco!


















(the GF likes instagram )


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Custom Frame Builders List by State/Country ( by William w/ The Paceline: Custom Frame Builders List by State/Country - The Paceline Forum )

------------------

.... was just trying to be helpull - not realizing the length of the list so late at night when posted. I thought it was a great resource (obviously complied by William over a long period of time). I plan to check out some of the East Coast builders near Maryland. Mods can delete to just show link at top if preferred.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Cannondale Cyclocross 4


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

d-1337


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't posted it in a bit,and it's a bit fatter in the rubber now 
Origin 8 700CX with well over a year and lotsa mileage now :thumbsup:








On trail this week


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nashbar Cx built last night!


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

marito1507 said:


> Nashbar Cx built last night!


Nice build - I would race it.


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you! i already took it to the trails and commute to work and it's a beast! i got the frame brand new from a friend for $120..can't beat that!!


----------



## CarlH (Nov 2, 2012)

More cowbells please.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/ReginaldStoemper.jpg" >


----------



## Ikarus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice bike! Great color. I really enjoy this thread, you see a lot bikes we dont know here in europe.

Are you riding with a single chainwheel in front? An is this a real bashguard? Any reason the cablehousing for the derailleur is that long?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Ikarus said:


> Nice bike! Great color. I really enjoy this thread, you see a lot bikes we dont know here in europe.
> 
> Are you riding with a single chainwheel in front? An is this a real bashguard? Any reason the cablehousing for the derailleur is that long?


Thanks! Yes, single 42t chainring, the chain-guard is just to keep the chain from falling off. Supposedly, the housing shouldn't bend at the barrel adjuster, but that piece is too long and floppy. I need to shorten it but it's Nokon housing so it's a little more involved than snipping the end off.


----------



## joe90mccall (May 31, 2004)

Hi All,

I thought I would share my FM089 Hongfu build.

2013 newest design inside cable carbon cyclocross frame disc,View carbon cyclocross frame disc,OEM Product Details from Huizhou Hongfu Hardware Mould Processing Store on Alibaba.com

Some points!

- I speced the matt UD finish, I think it came out quite well
- size is 54cm. I am 6'1" and it is perfect. 54cm centre to centre, 58cm centre to top. Head tube is big, so be carefull with your sizing if ordering
- Internal routing is good, but a bit much considering it is exposed on the stays
- Angles are quite agressive
- Ordering was mixed, good communication, but 80 days leadtime ended up being more like 110 days! Production may be better now
- Speced with cheap stuff, 105 shifters, ultegra r mech, cxc70 tp front, light-bicycles wheels (matt ud no braking surface). Cranks work great, ex BMC Campag Record with 44t innner as outer, got a great deal from kinetixproducts.com.

All in all, I am happy, must change the bars as the reach is too much!

Joe


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

110 days? wtf. even most customs are faster than that. 1/3 of a year.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

here's one of my Cross Check from my ride the other night...the tires are Marathon XR 700x40s, Salsa Woodchippers w/Brooks tape (it was supposed to match the saddle color, but no dice) & NAHBPC Brooks Swift saddle...the rest is stock.










J.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

joe90mccall.....what does your bike or frame weigh in at?
Do those cable housings go through the frame..or just the cable?
Looks like you have 160 rotors?
Good looking build....be sure to seal those DuGast sidewalls!


----------



## joe90mccall (May 31, 2004)

Didnt get to weight the frame/fork....probably around 1150/500. I'll weight the bike this weekend, feels sub 8kg.

Of course I have aquaseal on the sidewalls ;-)

I ordered it back in June, thinking I would have it in August.....didnt get it until Late September! Shipping was 5 days though!


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks....do the cable housings go through the frame? Or do the end at the frame and just the cable itself go through?


----------



## joe90mccall (May 31, 2004)

Sorry, yeah......stops are there for mech cable (with tunnels).... continuous for brake outer, awaiting hydro discs


----------



## joe90mccall (May 31, 2004)

and rotors are 160 only, 140 will not fit.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the follow up.
I really want a frame that can run 140 rear.
This frame is plan B right now. The CDale SuperX carbon and the Fuji Altamira are plan A


----------



## Rainerhq (Jan 11, 2011)

joe90mccall said:


> light-bicycles wheels (matt ud no braking surface). Joe


Please tell more about those wheels/rims.


----------



## joe90mccall (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Wheels are tubs, 38mm with Novatec disc hubs with pillar spokes. Hubs are cheap, but they are race wheels so wont be hacked, so they should be ok. Rims are good, the well was quite deap, so I had to build it up by gluing narrow strip of cotton rim tape and then the tub. Overall, good value at $500. They are stiff and ride well.

You can chat online with light bicycle-carbon frame,carbon rim,carbon wheel,carbon wheelset,carbon mountain bike,carbon road bike, here is the spec, they can make them for you.

1pair 38mm wheelset tubular (UD, Matte, 28holes, no braking surface, Novatec D711/D712 red hubs, black Pillar 1420 spokes, red nipples)


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

first post

not sure what year Alan CX bike, i'll be going 1x10 with campy. Need to throw a new crankset on there asap though.


----------



## oskaroma (Mar 30, 2012)

Specialized CruX Expert Carbon Disc (54cm), my new cross bike, just received it two days ago.

The disc brakes are amazing when it's freezing cold outsides and canties would be frozen.

Two kind of shitty images taken tonight. Will try and take some with decent camera in the brief daylight we get here at this time of year.


----------



## Bsin80 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just picked up my new Cross rig. 2013 CAADX disc. Weighed in at 21.15lbs as it is now. Not too bad for a 61cm!


----------



## Rainerhq (Jan 11, 2011)

My CX bike


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah, Took the training wheels off my 5 y-o`s bike last week.


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

Mplsfatty said:


> first post
> 
> not sure what year Alan CX bike, i'll be going 1x10 with campy. Need to throw a new crankset on there asap though.


Hey, that's a Nature Boy fork. First time I've seen one on a non NB  What kind of tires are those?


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bobzcheez (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's my CX bike. I originally had a Salsa La Cruz that was too small (Craigslist buy); switched the frame to a Vaya that felt was too sluggish and found a steal with Milwaukee Bikes-Waterford built. I have played around with various forks and am dialed in with the Spot carbon fork.

Frame: Milwaukee Bikes True Temper OS tubing
Fork: Spot brand carbon
Wheels: Salsa Semi rims with Hope hubs built by Mike C. tires: Schwalbe Marathon 28c
Drivetrain: Shimano 105
Saddle: Brooks B17
Stem: Nitto Lugged


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's my Scattante X340 le in Iowa. I bought it from performance bike the day before making the trip out to the Midwest. Mainly using it for gravel but will also race it next fall. It's decent considering I paid less than 500 bucks out the door. Stoked to have another CX bike. It's nice to mix it up between this and my karate monkey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is my Focus Mares Ax3 2011. I use it for touring, commuting, shopping...


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

2012 Nashbar Cx Custom Build..


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> This is "Sweaty Betty" my fixed gear mountain bike. I will be racing cross and losing tomorrow on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it , simple , clean and old .


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Here`s my CX-winterbike:


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Another shot of my cross bike today during a snow-melt ride. Trail was pretty sloppy, so it was back to the road after this photo!


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Our modest stable. Voodoo Wazoo (mine) and steel Jamis Nova (hers).


----------



## geekonabike (Jun 1, 2010)

That not a lot diff from the bike I road in the 1st CX Nats back in the 70s, cept mine was a Raleigh. Only 3 guys showed up with canti brakes. Guess who the top 3 finishers were.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*the "turd" rev 3*

same drivetrain discs and clement ASHs


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

FM 089 with riser bars and other assorted quality produce.....


----------



## Berman9 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great bike great pic


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

here is my CX rig:




























I love it.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

You rock-I miss Colorado and the snow-rode a couple months ago south of Denver loved it. Keep riding no matter the weather


----------



## machoburrito (Jan 5, 2013)

Dry Side said:


> Raleigh RXC PRO DISC. Mainly ride on the paved road..
> 
> Frame Raleigh RXC PRO DISC
> Fork Enve Carbon Monocoque Disc Cross
> ...


THAT is a siiick bike


----------



## Playmobil (Jan 25, 2013)

nyxis said:


> This seasons CX bike '13 Scott CX Team with Rival and Easton EA90rt's replaced my '11 Jamis Nova Pro / Apex


Are you using Rocket Ron tires tubeless? I'm asking for tubeless kits in other post and I saw your bike and I was asking myself.

Great bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## bkrantz (Mar 24, 2006)

Ritchey Break-away cross, with various Shimano and FSA. I have taken this around the world, and on everything from extended road rides to single track. On this ride in Montana I have 42mm knobbiest that clear easily in front but required some trimming of shoulder knobs in the rear.


----------



## Raido (Aug 18, 2011)

*Planet X Uncle John*

Hello all!

Here is my fist CX build:





































The frame is Uncle John 2012, size M. I feel ideally myself on it with 115 mm stem and with 20 mm of seatpost setback. I'm 181 + 82 inseam (without shoes).

The shifters are Campagnolo Veloce Ultra-shift 2010 (with indexed left shifting, 5 clicks) paired with the rear derailleur is Shimano RD-5700-A 10-speed Modell 2012 with the cassette is 9-speed Shimano Ultegra 12-27. Works perfectly well, very crisp and reliable shifting so far.

The 3-crossed wheels were built by me from XT disc hubs, Sapim Race spokes and Mavid Open Pro rims.

Also, with this bike I've encountered terrible fork chatter with the initial brake setup. I've empirically worked out my recipe:
1. Raise the straddle cable higher than the fork crown.
2. Cut the Kool-Stop Salmon mtb pads to the size of road pads (I'll test kool-stops thinline soon)
3. Reverse toe-in for the front pads.
This steps allowed me to minimize the fork chatter. Some tests with travel agents and alternative fork cable hanger will be done soon.

Unfortunately, it had not been built before the season, but just after, so this bike is looking towards the road training sessions during summer, and CX racing during next autumn-winter season


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

2x Psychlo-X, 1x XR 1000


----------



## stPiligrim (Nov 3, 2010)

Raido said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Here is my fist CX build:


Nice bike. I also have an uncle john. And I have the same problems with the brakes. Try to use the results of your experimentation.


----------



## Raido (Aug 18, 2011)

In addition, recently I tried to use Kool-Stop Thinline salmon brake pads, and tested them 2 times - in the forest and the next day on the road - with success without any cutting. No significant fork chatter, acceptable braking - well enough. Also it's worth to check the headset - should be tighten properly.


----------



## stPiligrim (Nov 3, 2010)

Raido said:


> In addition, recently I tried to use Kool-Stop Thinline salmon brake pads, and tested them 2 times - in the forest and the next day on the road - with success without any cutting. No significant fork chatter, acceptable braking - well enough. Also it's worth to check the headset - should be tighten properly.


 Headset tighten properly, cheking it not once. Brakes Cane Creek SCX-5. Changed brake pad to more hard. Until new - tolerant, after 20-30 kilometers all started on a new.
First there was the fork kinesis crosslite3, then I put the native UJ fork - the same result.
remains to reverse toe-in for the front pads and try the other rims. Now there are cheap Rigida Sniper.


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anyone know the top tube length on the new 2013 Honfu FM-089 frame w/ internal routing: http://hongfu-bikes.en.alibaba.com/...est_design_cyclocross_carbon_frame_FM089.html


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't have any pics of my bike clean. That's a good thing I guess...


----------



## Raido (Aug 18, 2011)

Good pics!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

skiing9689 said:


>


Is that a negative sloping top tube?? AKA pursuit or some other track genre that has a smaller front wheel (I can't remeber what its called)

maybe a pic from the side?


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

car bone said:


> Is that a negative sloping top tube?? AKA pursuit or some other track genre that has a smaller front wheel (I can't remeber what its called)
> 
> maybe a pic from the side?


It's not negative sloping I think it's the angle of the picture. The top tube is zero degree; no sloping either way. I don't have a side shot of my bike so I pulled this one of the net.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Got this to get my feet wet but it will be used primarily as a commuter. This was after initial assembly so bars etc. still need to be adjusted.


----------



## cr4sht3st (Apr 12, 2012)

just started building my first cross bike, getting de-shimano'd as we speak


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

i like your collection of bikes


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

bkranz, I'd like to do that some day, get a BAB cross and take it around the country, when I visit my daughter in Oregon. Did the 42s fit in the travel case? Did you have to deflate? (i like to run tubeless so deflating would be a drag)


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Ain't she a "Beaut!!!"*

Here's my old bike...


----------



## cr4sht3st (Apr 12, 2012)

all finished!


----------



## machoburrito (Jan 5, 2013)

cr4sht3st said:


> all finished!


Oh very cool! I saw that one on instagram a little while ago!

Here are my 'cross bikes:


----------



## borell (Nov 13, 2009)

nice cinelli frame


----------



## p.n (Mar 2, 2013)

sexy bike cr4sht3st <3


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Last weekend's project was taking a spare set of 700c wheels and retrofitting them on my old 27" Schwinn Sports Tourer. So had to much with the brake calipers, dial in the RD to make the switch from a 6sp freewheel to a 10sp cassette, put on a new chain, etc. But I think it came out really nice and the Conti. Cyclocross Speed tires seem to live up to their name (they are fast). Nice 40th birthday present for the old bike:



















- Schwinn Sports Tourer Restoration


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Almost ashamed to post in here, but this bike will serve me fine until I can get my hands on one of those swiss cross framesets.










And a clean one:










The muddy one was taken in the middle of a mixed gravel rail trail / singletrack ride in the aftermath of the flood in the background of the clean one. I've had it for a few years and use it for a bit of everything. Commuting (though that is going to be less frequent once I get my old mountain bike set up fixed), road riding (75 miles is the farthest I went on it so far, may do a century on it this year but usually I rent a proper road bike for that), singletrack, racing. Swapped out most of the drivetrain, the wheels, and got some TRP mini-V brakes. Rides like a dream.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Found a pic of the bike after P2A last year. Reminds me of how much I hate that race and makes me wonder why I signed up again.


----------



## Raido (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello pyze-guy!

Could you please tell me, what fork do you use? Have you got chatter with it with cantis, or you've always been with Vs/mini-Vs?


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Raido said:


> Hello pyze-guy!
> 
> Could you please tell me, what fork do you use? Have you got chatter with it with cantis, or you've always been with Vs/mini-Vs?


Its a Ritchey carbon wcs fork. It had horrible chatter with cantis and I cant mount a fork cable stop on it to eliminate it. I switched to mini v's for several reasons. 
IMO, cantis suck.
Getting rid of the chatter.
I use the bike for comutting and i take the kids to daycare in the trailer and wanted better stopping than the cantis provided.
I take the bike on the mtb trails and wanted to be able to stop.

I dont race cross often, and am willing to deal with mud issues when i do with the v's.


----------



## stPiligrim (Nov 3, 2010)

pyze-guy said:


> Its a Ritchey carbon wcs fork. It had horrible chatter with cantis and I cant mount a fork cable stop on it to eliminate it.


think the thing in the brakes? I tried to plug Uncle John's carbon fork, tried aluminum kinesis crosslight 3, changing brake pads ... but all to no purpose.


----------



## Raido (Aug 18, 2011)

*Fork chatter/shudder solution*

Little update to fork chatter/shudder question: I've tried to implement the solution described in this response - and voila! It works much better, than before. My illustrations of this solution:




























I'm not sure about the durability of such workaround - seems, that it's always good idea to have couple of plastic ties for longer ties with you! It would be great, if somebody offer the same solution for shimano brakes.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*C & V Gravel Grinder*


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

I love those Miyata - Six Fifteeens, nice one.


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Raido: Really? It will wear off your paint, catch mud like crazy, and it looks like crap. The real solution is mini Vs. Great braking no chatter ever.


----------



## Raido (Aug 18, 2011)

I've put a stripe of the electrical tape on the place, where the zip tie touches and rubs the headtube. Maybe aesthetically it's not the best right now, but it seems to work and could help people immediately.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is how it kind of stands now, still working out a few other pieces. The fork is a Nashbar cross fork (Winwood) and will take a 47c Smart Sam without fenders, I can not get my "1.9" RK in that fork though. This is more for gravel then singletrack these days, and I just got the Cowbell 3 today (literally just finished taping it).

Makeshift parts spec
54cm Vassago Fisticuff
Hope Pro 2 hubs on Jalco X320 rims (poo rims)
Sram Apex Compact 52/34
Shimano XT Cassette 11-32
Shimano XTR m960 RD
Shimano LX fd
Time ATAC XS/Alums
King cages
CC S3 Headset
Tiagra 9 speed shifters
Nashbar Carbon Cyclocross fork
Salsa Skewers
Salsa Cowbell 3 bar
Panaracer Pasela 35c
Avid BB7_Roads

The saddle will be replaced, am looking for a Brooks B17 probably in the mandarin color hopefully.

Got a lot of gravel to cover this year and this had taken most of it on the Pasela's no less. Am looking for a nice pair of clinchers for the cross season.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's my cross build;


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## dutchin it up (Mar 31, 2013)

Freakin love this setup! What gearing are you running for summer and winter?


----------



## dutchin it up (Mar 31, 2013)

rigidftw said:


> winter setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really digging this bike! What are your gearings you run?


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

My Airborne Delta CX in Myakka State Park in Florida. Good place to ride a cross bike. There is virtually no elevation change but lots of varied terrain. The only miserable part is the areas with deep sugar sand which is almost unrideable with thin tires.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's mine...set up for this event happening next weekend.

www.ballsride.com

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

My CAADX6 chosen with some help from input received on this forum. I'm very much enjoying it and it is enjoying all the terrain I'm throwing at it :thumbsup:


----------



## nolamonster (Jul 13, 2011)

*All city nature boy zona*

58cm nature boy zona.easton Ec90x fork,SRAM red crank,easton ec90 bar,Thompson stem,avid ultimate brakes, mavic ksyrium elite wheels,SRAM carbon levers,old ritchey 700x42 zmax tires. F'ing love this bike...


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Haven't posted in here yet...

Civilian Vive Le Roi. Few upgrades: Salsa cowbell 2 bars, x7 rear der to replace the stock one I destroyed, spare tubeless ready wheelset from a Paragon I parted out, 700x35 SB8 rear and 700x40 Happy Medium front (both setup tubeless), Selle Anatomica saddle

Bought it because there were some pretty good gravel, dirt, and/or sand roads and trails within riding distance from my house. Probably not going to do any cx racing.

From TOSRV South dirt ride this weekend:


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Made a few changes to my gravel bike:

Retul bike fit 
Switched to Stan's Iron Cross
Clement LAS set up tubeless
Selle Italia SLR XC flow
Adding Chris King ceramic BB soon

Previous changes from stock build:
SRAM red black compact crank
Shimano CX 70 front der.
SRAM red 11-28
SRAM force shifters and rear der.
FSA SLK compact bar and seatpost
Chris king inset headset
Ashima rotors
Enve fork

Also added a frame pump


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mnyquist said:


> View attachment 794211


Yummy Lynskey Ti goodness!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

First cross bike! Mine's the one in front.


----------



## D0rk (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished yesterday. In road mode for the summer since it's my only roadie now. Red crank set for a single ring with a BBG bashguard (blue of course) waiting for it's time to shine this fall. Still needs some fitment adjustments so things kinda look odd.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Late post but better then never!

Cannondale HiMod SuperX.....love this bike!!!!

A few mods.

240S hubs laced to ZTR Crest rims, Kenda Happy Medium 700x35, Whisky bars, Syntace stem, Thomson Masterpiece post, Prologo saddle, new tape and hood covers 

























17 lbs and a absolute blast to ride and tubeless is the way!!


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

That is very nice, congrats!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Crosscheck SS aka "the bike I'm learning to dismount and mount on in the park" aka "park entertainment"


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

...


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have endless miles of access to fire roads, which are not overly thrilling on a MTB, but make for excellent mixed terrain adventures. I found the geometry of old MTB's suited this style very well. This is my MkII of a 26" cross bike. 1997 Marin Bear Valley SE, updated with carbon fork and front disc brake. Was hoping it would be lighter than its 25lbs as I do have to Hike a bike or carry it at times. I an running Schwalbe CXPro's on like them a lot.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ That Marin is cool! I used to have a '96 Eldridge Grade till some fawker stole it in '05. Those Marins are great bikes, I really miss it. I'd probably have done something similar if I still had it. I miss steel bikes.


----------



## roll2hop (Jun 5, 2013)

*Raleigh Furley SS steel cross*

This is my steel single speed cross bike, currently for commuting, alternating between this and my geared roadie. When I want to spin like mad, with steel comfort and mixed off road, I would ride the Furley. Would love to test it on some trails, but the mountain bike is consuming most of my riding time off road at the moment.


----------



## modbog (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*Jamis Steel Nova*









Rims are tough enough for singletrack. 700 X 40 tires.


----------



## Crabalo (Jun 13, 2013)

*New to the forums, hi there.*

Howdy everyone, new to the forums and wanted to share my ride here, my custom spec'd Kona Rove. First cx/gravel grinder bike I've ever owned (last bike was a 2000 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, great bike too) and it has exceeded my expectations. This is her at Shrine Pass near Vail right before the downhill into Red Cliff. Little bit of mud and snow slogging at this elevation (around 11,000ft) but I'm not complaining because it was pretty fun. Nice views of Holy Cross on the way down too. Perfect day!


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

shamrok said:


> Crosscheck SS aka "the bike I'm learning to dismount and mount on in the park" aka "park entertainment"
> View attachment 796971


Are you running a tugnut on there? Did you have to modify anything?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Crabalo said:


> Howdy everyone, new to the forums and wanted to share my ride here, my custom spec'd Kona Rove. First cx/gravel grinder bike I've ever owned (last bike was a 2000 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, great bike too) and it has exceeded my expectations. This is her at Shrine Pass near Vail right before the downhill into Red Cliff. Little bit of mud and snow slogging at this elevation (around 11,000ft) but I'm not complaining because it was pretty fun. Nice views of Holy Cross on the way down too. Perfect day!
> View attachment 807903


I've been looking at the Rove, how do you like it? Any idea on the weight?


----------



## Crabalo (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't weighed it yet, and it definitely isn't a lightweight bike, but I love it. Mine isn't a stock Rove, but I'm sure it rides pretty much the same. The way I have it set up might have added to the weight, but I'm 6'4" and 250 so it doesn't really matter to me very much since 1) I'm not racing it and 2) I was willing to trade a bit of weight for indestructibility, i.e., Chris King hubs and BB, Velocity Blunt 29er rims, Thomson seatpost, big ol' 700x40 Clement MSO tires (LOVE these tires). The bike is really responsive, yet comfortable on long rides. Taking a bit of getting used to not having shocks anymore, but I'm adapting just fine and I ride a lot more graded dirt roads than I do singletrack anyways.

Where do you ride in FL? I'm from FL and I miss it a lot. A lot of the riding here at the top of the Rockies is straight up and straight down, not a lot of level and steady paced like back home, but it's still pretty fun.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Crabalo said:


> I haven't weighed it yet, and it definitely isn't a lightweight bike, but I love it. Mine isn't a stock Rove, but I'm sure it rides pretty much the same. The way I have it set up might have added to the weight, but I'm 6'4" and 250 so it doesn't really matter to me very much since 1) I'm not racing it and 2) I was willing to trade a bit of weight for indestructibility, i.e., Chris King hubs and BB, Velocity Blunt 29er rims, Thomson seatpost, big ol' 700x40 Clement MSO tires (LOVE these tires). The bike is really responsive, yet comfortable on long rides. Taking a bit of getting used to not having shocks anymore, but I'm adapting just fine and I ride a lot more graded dirt roads than I do singletrack anyways.
> 
> Where do you ride in FL? I'm from FL and I miss it a lot. A lot of the riding here at the top of the Rockies is straight up and straight down, not a lot of level and steady paced like back home, but it's still pretty fun.


cool, thanks for the info. I've been looking at the rove for shellrock roads (our version of gravel), commuting, and light singletrack but i'm a little worried about the weight. I'd like to get something that i could use in a CX race but i'm not sure i want to sacrifice functionality for it.

I'm down near west palm so the rove would be my choice for my next ride around lake Okeechobee.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Crabalo said:


> View attachment 807903


That's it! That's what I have been looking for. Checks most of the boxes.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crabalo (Jun 13, 2013)

FloridaFish said:


> cool, thanks for the info. I've been looking at the rove for shellrock roads (our version of gravel), commuting, and light singletrack but i'm a little worried about the weight. I'd like to get something that i could use in a CX race but i'm not sure i want to sacrifice functionality for it.
> 
> I'm down near west palm so the rove would be my choice for my next ride around lake Okeechobee.


There's a titanium version of the Rove as you probably know, so if you have a big budget that would solve the weight problem.

There's a fun looking race down in SW Fl I'd like to do sometime called Piggy's Revenge: Gravel Grinder News: Piggy's Revenge 2013


----------



## Crabalo (Jun 13, 2013)

Dirty $anchez said:


> That's it! That's what I have been looking for. Checks most of the boxes.Thanks for posting.


You bet. They were pretty stoked about it at my LBS. I followed their advice and I'm finding it perfect for my particular style of riding.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

1x1clyde said:


> Late post but better then never!
> 
> Cannondale HiMod SuperX.....love this bike!!!!
> 
> ...


Finally got the finishing touch for my beast!

TRP HYD hydraulic brake set, got them dialed in and did about 50 miles of dirt/road/singletrack yesterday and a quick 20 mile commute into work....holy crap these are the jam!

Have not hit the "fade" zone yet but for local singletrack trails they are such a relief. One finger braking with road levers is amazing!!!


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

1x1clyde said:


> Late post but better then never!
> 
> Cannondale HiMod SuperX.....love this bike!!!!
> 
> ...


Finally got the finishing touch for my beast!

TRP HYD hydraulic brake set, got them dialed in and did about 50 miles of dirt/road/singletrack yesterday and a quick 20 mile commute into work....holy crap these are the jam!


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

2007 Redline Conquest Pro, built up on the cheap from a lucky-find frameset.

























My apologies for the poser shots, I rarely bring a camera with me to singletrack adventures; next time I'll try!

:thumbsup:


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

1x1clyde said:


> Finally got the finishing touch for my beast!
> 
> TRP HYD hydraulic brake set, got them dialed in and did about 50 miles of dirt/road/singletrack yesterday and a quick 20 mile commute into work....holy crap these are the jam!
> 
> Have not hit the "fade" zone yet but for local singletrack trails they are such a relief. One finger braking with road levers is amazing!!!


Why is the reservoir down there?? Is it faux hydro/psuedo hydro system with cable all the way down to the caliper?
That would kinda make no sense at all. At least not to me. In about a week or so I'm getting to try out my bb7 roads and I'm exited to see if there is any difference between those and hydros.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

car bone said:


> Why is the reservoir down there?? Is it faux hydro/psuedo hydro system with cable all the way down to the caliper?
> That would kinda make no sense at all. At least not to me. In about a week or so I'm getting to try out my bb7 roads and I'm exited to see if there is any difference between those and hydros.


Yep!

The idea is to make it compatible with all current short-pull cable levers, meaning that it can be retrofitted to anything running drop bar integrated levers, which is EXACTLY what I've been looking for the past year or so.

That being said, now that they're out, I'm too poor to afford them, so my setup remains cantilever.

The main problem with this design is that there's such a small fluid reservoir, so it can only build up and dissipate heat to a certain point. However, TRP's own testing shows that this is unlikely to happen when running proper rotors and using good braking technique. *SHOCKER,* it seems like roadies have had problems with said systems because they choose to run 140mm Ashima super-lightweight rotors and then do mountain pass descents on them. I understand and succumb to the weight-weenie calling, but I would not down-size or choose a stupidly light rotor just to bring my setup down a few grams.

/End Rant/

Yes you'll notice a difference between BB7 Roads and hydros, but depending on your setup, they may be better than any other brake you've used on a road/cx yet!

:thumbsup:


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> 2007 Redline Conquest Pro, built up on the cheap from a lucky-find frameset.
> 
> View attachment 809006
> 
> ...


Need to train your Redline to stay off the furniture. :lol:


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

My semi budget build. It's been through two sets of flat bars and a set of V brakes before I did what I should have done in the first place (built a proper cross bike)...Love it!


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

junior1210 said:


> Need to train your Redline to stay off the furniture. :lol:


It's a bad child, what can I say??


----------



## Mucker (Feb 14, 2004)

*Foundry Auger*

I bought this used back in February. It barely looked used. It's pretty much stock but the previous owner had upgraded the stem and handlebars. I just recabled it and put on a new stem and wider handlebars. Can't wait to start racing it in the fall. Right now it is in errand running mode.


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

How do you like those tires?


----------



## Mucker (Feb 14, 2004)

GasX said:


> How do you like those tires?


I've only had them on one serious ride and they did well. They roll well on everything I've had them on including gravel, grass, cinder, and pavement and shed mud ok. I haven't used them in race conditions yet though. Cornering grip on dry grass seems good. Overall they feel like a narrower version of the MTB version.

I had them setup tubeless but they didn't seal too well and would lose air overnight. I switched them back to tubed for the summer. I will use them until they wear out and may switch to a dedicated TLR tire then. I would really be happy if schwalbe came out with a TLR CX RR tire.


----------



## taswegian (Feb 26, 2009)

Boardman CX Pro


----------



## "Fred" (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## odelay (Jan 15, 2004)

Have been not here for a long time but I just wanted to share my new CX with you. Ok not totally new as I bought the frame used from a guy over here, but that's the good thing about Ti. Looks totally fine after a lot of years. I have to admit that some things happend to Bike tech during the last decade. Compared to my old Vitus this frame is really stiff, shifting with Sti's is much more comfortable than with bar end shifters and Hey, the brakes, they really work


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice Ti bike!

What kind of cranks are those?


----------



## odelay (Jan 15, 2004)

Just classic Race Face Mtb cranks without the small ring
Colour is pewter


----------



## Crabalo (Jun 13, 2013)

*Nevermind...*



Crabalo said:


> Howdy everyone, new to the forums and wanted to share my ride here, my custom spec'd Kona Rove. First cx/gravel grinder bike I've ever owned (last bike was a 2000 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, great bike too) and it has exceeded my expectations. This is her at Shrine Pass near Vail right before the downhill into Red Cliff. Little bit of mud and snow slogging at this elevation (around 11,000ft) but I'm not complaining because it was pretty fun. Nice views of Holy Cross on the way down too. Perfect day!
> View attachment 807903


Stolen 6/26/13. We had some great rides together. On to the next adventure.


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Crabalo said:


> Stolen 6/26/13. We had some great rides together. On to the next adventure.


sorry for your loss... :-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

*Surly Cross Check*

View attachment 812741
View attachment 812742


Picked her up today...need to throw some pedals on it and it will be good to go


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

TXTony said:


> View attachment 812741
> View attachment 812742
> 
> 
> Picked her up today...need to throw some pedals on it and it will be good to go


Looks like a race bike. First CC I've seen that someone built up like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

car bone said:


> Looks like a race bike. First CC I've seen that someone built up like that.


Yeah I pretty much went with the parts I already had.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

2012 Blue Norcross EX. Full CF frame, full SRAM Apex, Stan's Alpha 400/Hope Pro III wheelset. I just need to get the stem length/rise dialed in. I'm excited to try CX racing this fall.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Just got my first cross bike this week. It's a vintage 1994 Rock Lobster


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My 2006 Avanti Blade.
Aksium wheels, TriCross forks, Bell Lap bars...
First CX race is tomorrow!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Having ridden my Blade all over the single track trails around here, I thought I'd be at least a little bit ready for a race...

I was wrong, very wrong...
My legs are telling me I couldn't have been more wronger...


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just finished building up my new Ridley X-Ride for this season. It came in right at 17 lbs. Should be a fun bike!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Just finished building up my new Ridley X-Ride for this season. It came in right at 17 lbs. Should be a fun bike!


Nice


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My '08 Scattante I just built from scavenged parts.

AKA The Cyclobilly Cadillac


----------



## pimpcross (Sep 29, 2012)

My Scott Addict for the coming season!
I'm trying a 36 x 46 with wifli 11 x 32 cassette.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> My '08 Scattante I just built from scavenged parts.
> 
> AKA The Cyclobilly Cadillac


WOW! Punchy colours!!!


----------



## Flogger (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, great thread so as an introduction here is a photo of my cross bike from an unusually hot England..









Had the bike for two years but only recently discovered the massive benefits of reducing tyre pressure.


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

My 2014 Specialized Crux Elite EVO Rival Disc. The gravel grinder version. Carbon frame. Hydraulic discs. Cobble Gobbler seatpost. 38mm tires. Needs lower gearing than the 11-28 for the hilly dirt roads here, so I'm going to change to a X9 Type 2 RD and a 12-36 cassette.


posing on a bridge by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

*My first cross bike*

Haibike Noon sl


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

BluesDawg said:


> My 2014 Specialized Crux Elite EVO Rival Disc. The gravel grinder version. Carbon frame. Hydraulic discs. Cobble Gobbler seatpost. 38mm tires. Needs lower gearing than the 11-28 for the hilly dirt roads here, so I'm going to change to a X9 Type 2 RD and a 12-36 cassette.
> 
> 
> posing on a bridge by BluesDawg, on Flickr


That looks like a fun bike...


----------



## JKLDK (Feb 21, 2013)

Cotic X

Serving as communter at the moment, but will get proper tyres when fall/winter arrives.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

A buddy hooked me up with an old Fetish Cycles Position frame and a Specialized Fact carbon fork. Frame had a butt-ugly finish and graphics, so stripped it down to and left it raw. Rest of the bike was mainly cobbled together from donor parts and pieces, wheels I built with some used Formula hubs and Delgado rims.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Moots Psychlo X, Custom Design, SRAM Red Hydro 22 drivetrain, Eriksen Ti Sweetpost, ENVE bars and rims, DT240 hubs, Sapim CxRay spokes, Moots ti stem, Ergon SM3 Pro saddle.









Full details are up on my blog.


----------



## SGCrossRip (Aug 14, 2013)

This is more a commuter for me than a 'cross bike.
2013 Trek CrossRip.


----------



## DröVoSu (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

BluesDawg said:


> My 2014 Specialized Crux Elite EVO Rival Disc. The gravel grinder version. Carbon frame. Hydraulic discs. Cobble Gobbler seatpost. 38mm tires. Needs lower gearing than the 11-28 for the hilly dirt roads here, so I'm going to change to a X9 Type 2 RD and a 12-36 cassette.


Changed my mind and went with a Red 10 speed drivetrain and Stan's Iron Cross wheels.


----------



## SGCrossRip (Aug 14, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

That's a very nice ride. Absolutely love the curves on the frame.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

'09 Cannondale XTJ, single speed with a BEER Components EBB. 17.5 lbs.

Los


----------



## supradude (Nov 27, 2011)

Just built this beauty up last night so I haven't had a chance to take it out yet. 2013 Cannondale CAADX 105.















This is with 2 pounds of pedals.


----------



## Genubah (Oct 24, 2004)

Van Nicholas Amazon CX


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

Late 90's Voodoo Wazoo, with Kelly fork... Velocity A23 wheel set.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

*Xclusive Bikes Custom Steel Disk CX*

i proudly present you my Xclusive Steel CX Disc Frame No. 2 
build by
José Ángel from Xclusive Bikes in Spain(Galicia)

Burgundy Red/Mc Laren Chrome Custom Paint by Jose.

Columbus Spirit Tubes, Fillet brazed, Custom Dropouts, internal rear Disc routing, ZS44 Headtube, Custom Painted Enve Fork and 3t Stem, 3T Handlebar, DTswiss 240 Hubs with 38mm Custom Carbon Clincher Rims(w/o Brake surface), Campagnolo Freehub Body, Continental CX Race Tires, Campagnolo Record Special Edition "Ltd. Red" Ergopowers, Rotor 3D 30-46 Cranks, Avid BB7 SL Disc Brakes, Xclusive Titanium Seatpost....

I love to ride this beauty through the foggy East Switzerland Valleys and sunny Hills around...

i hope you enjoy it too....

Gracias Jose! It fits like a Glove! 

Xclusive Bikes - Custom Handmade frames
https://www.facebook.com/XclusiveBikes


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

My baby, my 2013 Fuji Cross 1.1 with my very own Stan's Iron Cross wheelset. It's not shod with tubeless Vittoria Cross XG Pro. This thing is a dancer on dirt: if only its owner could say the same for himself.


----------



## hammy56 (Sep 26, 2007)

2012 Ridley X-Fire...still need to do a little tweaking with the fit. Its the same size as my road bike (56) so it feels a little big, having a traditional Euro cx geometry- tall seat tube, straight top tube etc. Not much room in the 'standover', but after a little research I decided this didnt matter and went with it. I think it will work just fine. Got smokin' deal on it too.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

hammy56 said:


> 2012 Ridley X-Fire...still need to do a little tweaking with the fit. Its the same size as my road bike (56) so it feels a little big, having a traditional Euro cx geometry- tall seat tube, straight top tube etc. Not much room in the 'standover', but after a little research I decided this didnt matter and went with it. I think it will work just fine. Got smokin' deal on it too.


After reading and toying with the possibility of sizing down for a CX bike, i ordered the same size as any road bike i'd ride. From many forums and various sources, i kept hearing "size down", but when i read more or less professional articles, they all tended to say ride your proper size. So i called and spoke with the tech at Trek regarding which Crockett to order, and they were very very adamant about getting the same size as your road bike. For what its worth, he said they were told directly by the designers to reject the idea of sizing down... so we shall see how it works i suppose.


----------



## hammy56 (Sep 26, 2007)

shenny88 said:


> After reading and toying with the possibility of sizing down for a CX bike, i ordered the same size as any road bike i'd ride. From many forums and various sources, i kept hearing "size down", but when i read more or less professional articles, they all tended to say ride your proper size. So i called and spoke with the tech at Trek regarding which Crockett to order, and they were very very adamant about getting the same size as your road bike. For what its worth, he said they were told directly by the designers to reject the idea of sizing down... so we shall see how it works i suppose.


same here- I did a lot of research and from what I read, here in the states people were sizing down. Which I understand. But what I learned from knowledgeable sources was these bike were built 'cross specific. Tall head tubes and seat tubes with the idea of having a large triangle for easier 'shouldering'.

and my buddy is ordering one of the new Treks, they look sweet.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

*Rock Lobster*

SO happy with my new (to me) bike! Had an absolute blast on my first ride this weekend. 9 mile fire road decent in the drops was quite an experience but, after I learned to trust the tires it was amazing!

Bright Yellow '07' Rock Lobster - Hand built Scandium frame
Dura Ace group (w/ Ultegra cranks)
Thomson Seat Post
King headset 
Mavic ksyrium elete wheelset
Paul brakes


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Taranis said:


> SO happy with my new (to me) bike! Had an absolute blast on my first ride this weekend. 9 mile fire road decent in the drops was quite an experience but, after I learned to trust the tires it was amazing!


Might want to add some cross brake levers so you can brake from the top of the bars. I put some on my cross bike after a few long descents in the drops. So much nicer having other hand positions for braking on descents.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

New wheels, tires and cassette

Enve XC 29er tubeless rims
Chris King R45 disc hubs
Sapim CX ray spokes

SRAM Red 12-27 cassette
Kenda Kommando SCT 700x32 set up tubeless


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got my Trek Crockett 7. I have some TRP CX8.4 red brakes that im deciding whether or not to install... These Shorty 6s are working pretty well though. Any input?

It rides nice. It weighed 19 lbs 3 oz as it sits.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Honey Bikes Cross is Boss


----------



## jadias (Sep 27, 2013)

Trek Ion CX Pro frame, built up with Shimano 105-based 1x10 gearing (38 x 11-28) and tubeless. Still playing with saddles and fit, and have a few things to change (different pedals, Thomson seatpost, possibly move to Retroshift CX1).

What a blast this thing is to ride!

Pre-ride:










Post-ride:


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you guys think I'll get banned if i post my "monster road" bike here? Its like a cross bike, but not.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Post it!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

All City Nature Boy. SS 42/19. 46cm. Picked up yesterday and took an inaugural 5 mile warmup lap this morning. Was good. Was damn good.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

monster road


----------



## hammy56 (Sep 26, 2007)

My eyes!!!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Monster road man, monster road..


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Car bone, it isn't beautiful, but I love it.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Taranis said:


> SO happy with my new (to me) bike! Had an absolute blast on my first ride this weekend.
> View attachment 830698


Willow Creek? Heading up on my Salsa with 28's.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep. I just love that part of the world!


----------



## colnago888 (Nov 13, 2012)

*2013/2014 Raleigh RXC Disc*

Here's my new Raleigh RXC Disc with modification. 16 Lbs.

Raleigh RXC Disc Carbon Size 55 cm
3T Cockpit/Seatpost
Stan's Iron Cross Pro
Selle italia SLR Flow Carbon
Cannondale Hollowgram SiSl 50/34 and 46/36
Clement LAS (set up Tubeless)
TRP HYRD Brakes
SRAM RED 10 Speed

I have set this bike up to be ridden mainly on pavement in the winter, but will ride it CX once in a while once I get the hang of it. The wheelbase on this bike is 39.5", slightly longer than my Colnago CT2 HP @ 39". So far, I like the ride on the road, but will give a report once I've taken it out on the local CX trails.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Trek X02*

I've posted up the CX rig in various states here before.

This is where it currently sits, I use it for the few cross races I do and then year round as my road bike.

Trek X02 60cm NOS Frame
Shimano CX50 Crank, Tiagra 10 Speed.
Mavic CXP33 to Ultegra Hubs
Grifo Front/ Speedmax Rear
New awesome ESI Road Tape.

I built it up for silly cheap. Here's a picture of it carrying me to a second place in our local collegiate B race.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

I never thought I'd enjoy a vintage single speed but I was wrong. Had a great 12 mile ride on dirt/gravel and another 5 miles of single track. Had a blast on the old girl.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

2013 Specialized Crux S-Works Frameset built by cannibalizing my '12 Specialized Crux Apex Comp. I'll eventually upgrade some of the drivetrain components...


----------



## KonaSS (Sep 29, 2004)

*New Crux*















Just finished building this up and did my first race of the year today. Mid 20s and the course ran through a short water crossing. Those with rim brakes were having lots of issues. Loving the discs so far.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

i apologise for it being in street trim, but it's 95% CX bike. tossing up whether to go Hope V-Twin or SRAM S-700 for the brakes to suit drop bars, then a pair of tyres and it's good to go.


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

Mitchey What frame are you using?


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

@Mitchey

um, Wow. Street trim looks pretty good.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

danec99 said:


> @Mitchey
> 
> um, Wow. Street trim looks pretty good.


It's funny when "street trim" means flat bars and you stick drop bars on it to go more off road...


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

mitchy said:


> i apologise for it being in street trim, but it's 95% CX bike. tossing up whether to go Hope V-Twin or SRAM S-700 for the brakes to suit drop bars, then a pair of tyres and it's good to go.


Please share this setup. Been tossing around the idea of building a "street" around town setup in SS and this all but set it in stone. I'll be sure to bill you for my medical bills when my fiance beats my ass, lol.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Triaxtremec said:


> Mitchey What frame are you using?


Flyxii FR-602



danec99 said:


> @Mitchey
> 
> um, Wow. Street trim looks pretty good.


thanks.  i went a little... ok a lot overboard.



munsterrr said:


> Please share this setup. Been tossing around the idea of building a "street" around town setup in SS and this all but set it in stone. I'll be sure to bill you for my medical bills when my fiance beats my ass, lol.


funny you mention fiancé.... i just got engaged, so i took the opportunity to spend up whilst she's still in the he-just-bought-me-a-huge-diamond-i-cant-say-**** phase. haha 
specs are....

*FRAME* - Flyxii FR-602 Disc CX (carbon fibre)
*FORK* - Flyxii FR-602 Disc CX (carbon fibre)
*HEADSET* - FSA Integrated (carbon fibre)
*STEM* - Flyxii 80mm x -6° (carbon fibre)
*BARS* - Easton Haven 711mm 20mm rise (carbon fibre)
*GRIPS* - Prologo foam
*BRAKES* - Hope Stealth Race Evo X2
*BRAKE ROTORS* - Avid HS1 160F/160R
*SHIFTER* - Sram X9 10 speed
*REAR DERAILLEUR* - Sram Rival 10 speed short cage
*CRANK* - Sram S950 compact (carbon fibre)
*CHAIN RING* - AbsoluteBLACK CX 38T
*CHAIN* - KMC X10-L
*CASSETTE* - Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed 11-28t
*RIMS* - 29" Crank Brothers Cobalt 3
*HUBS* - Crank Brothers QR front, QR rear
*TIRES* - Continental Gatorskin 700x25c
*SEAT POST* - Flyxii 31.6mm (carbon fibre)
*SEAT CLAMP* - Hope 34.9mm
*SADDLE* - Tioga Spyder Twin Tail
*CABLE HOUSING* - Jagwire
*HYDRAULIC LINES* - Jagwire
*BIKE WEIGHT* - 7.1 kg


----------



## dougmontgomery (Oct 30, 2013)

*CX Hybrid- Feetwrecker 700c, soon to be feetwrecker29r*

Here is my build- set up for training with street tires

Currently 700C
converting to a 29er for Crank Clearance-

Avid Elixir hydraulic disc
700C Oval Rimset
Vittoria Randonneur II 700x35tires

2x10 Crankset

XTR 980 shifters

Powdercoated Tuscany Black

waiting on a Salsa 29er front fork
and my
Brooks Swallow Black seat

http://app.strava.com/dashboard/new/web

Custom Decals


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Moots PsychloX*

Moots PsychloX with Rohloff speed hub Enve fork,stem,seat post, Ti Carver MyTi bars, but will change out for Watson's Revelation Bars. I do have a road and MtnBike, but I do it all on this bike....


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

How much tire clearance do you have on that beautiful Moots?
I would love to have one some day, but would like to run 40/42mm tires.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on the tire....some 38's work, and I think some studded 40's will work. I'm running 34's for mud and ice build-up.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Thanks,
i found it on the Moots site, max clearance is 40mm.
Start saving from now...


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

my new cx bike

Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr


Altamira CX 1.3 by jsig1, on Flickr


dirty switchbacks by jsig1, on Flickr


CX lunch ride by jsig1, on Flickr


----------



## autterson (Dec 20, 2013)

*2013 Surly Cross Check -*















2013 Cross Check - just started tinkering with it. Using primarily for gravel road rides.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

2012 Surly Cross Check
On-One Midge Bars
Schwalbe Marathon Mondial Tires (700x40, not UCI compliant, **** UCI)
Most everything else is stock. Added a granny gear and a Brooks saddle. Oh and probably nearly 10,000 miles at this point.


----------



## autterson (Dec 20, 2013)

How do you like the midge bars ?


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Love 'em.
I got them mostly because I was doing some rough stuff off roading, especially descending.

At first I stuck to the hooks mostly, as you get great breaking power and good control, but of late I've been finding myself adjusted to the hoods. I'm half considering switching to something with less dramatic a flare since I've gotten used to breaking from the hoods. But for touring/adventure/single tracky stuff they are a big plus in my handling/control.


----------



## autterson (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks -- The stock Salsa Bell Lap bar isn't bad. I'll need more saddle time to really decide if I need/want to swap them out. I ride mostly on the hoods, and rarely, if ever, on the drops. Sometimes I wonder what the point of the drops are, especially if you're not interested in speed or racing. I'm on the hoods, or just in front or the hoods, on the curve, 90% of the time.


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

*My Cross Rigs*

2012 Cannondale Super X
2013 Surly Cross Check
2014 Fuji Cross 1.1


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

FRAME - Cotic X (Steel)
FORK - Cotic - carbon fibre
HEADSET - Superstar Components
STEM - FSA Afterburner
BARS - Salsa Cowbell 3
BRAKES - Hope V-Twin
BRAKE ROTORS - Alligator 160F/160R
SHIFTER - Shimano Ultegra 10spd
REAR DERAILLEUR - Shimano Ultegra
CRANK - Shimano CX50 (46/36)
CHAIN - Shimano Ultegra
CASSETTE - Shimano Ultegra 11-25
RIMS - 29" WTB i19 Frequency
HUBS - Superstar Components Switch Evo QR F&R
TIRES - Schwalbe - Racing Ralph
PEDALS - Crank Brothers Candy 1
SEAT POST - FSA
SEAT CLAMP - Hope
SADDLE - Syncros Carbon rail


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Tony, that Fuji is sexy! What bars you running on that?


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

StuntmanMike said:


> Tony, that Fuji is sexy! What bars you running on that?


Stock bars. I believe they are Fuji house brand (Oval). So far i have done nothing to it. Bone stock.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Has 28c slicks in this pic from summer road training, but otherwise all CX.

Ibis Hakkalugi Disc
Enve CX Fork
FSA Wing Pro Compact Bars
Sram Force CX Cranks
Sram Force Brifters
X9 Type 2 RD
Shimano CX70 FD
Shimano CX75 Brakes
Reynolds Assault CX Wheels with thru axles F/R


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

clewttu said:


> Has 28c slicks in this pic from summer road training, but otherwise all CX.
> 
> Ibis Hakkalugi Disc
> Enve CX Fork
> ...


This thing is a shred machine. Want.


----------



## tripped (Mar 15, 2011)

*My swiss cross*

Just got hold of some new cross tyres this morning - so out for a ride this afternoon.


----------



## PierreV.E. (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

just got hold of a new frame this morning, but no ride this arvo..


----------



## tripped (Mar 15, 2011)

real ss budgie said:


> just got hold of a new frame this morning, but no ride this arvo..


nice! whats planned for the build?


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

tripped said:


> nice! whats planned for the build?


ritchey steering/seatpost/ dura ace 35 wheels/ dura ace drive ultegra 30T casstte trp mini vees kenda SB8 tires xtr pedals..so it'll be a little while before i can throw a leg over it


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

I picked this Presidio up because it was a deal and my size...I was shocked at what a nice riding bike it is.


----------



## Methanizer (Jan 1, 2014)

*Wannabe CX from Ukraine*

`98 Cannondale H300 made long way to my hands and changed from hybrid to CX bike. Restored and polished old parts so it goes like clockwork.
Alu frame, steel fork;
Front/rear derailers Shimano STX;
Crankset - Shimano FC-M400 with ellipse smaller chainrings (dunno where they came from);
Shimano RX100 2/8 levers;
Cable routing is similar to Cannondale's CX models so no problem with it.
Bought the bike from guy at local forum and rebuilt it to try how CX feels. 
It's good all-round bike for commuting and singletrack and I loved it.

Setup for commuting


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

clewttu said:


> Has 28c slicks in this pic from summer road training, but otherwise all CX.
> 
> Ibis Hakkalugi Disc
> Enve CX Fork
> ...


Man I want this bike so bad...


----------



## ems200 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Sp-ac098*









Had a Steel & Alum Framed Cross Bike and this one Rocks.. 
Built with mostly old parts..
Sram Red Shifter, Crank
Sram Rival Rear Derailleur, Ultegra Front
Iron Cross Wheel Rebuilt Rear with Velocity A23
Trp Hyrd Brakes


----------



## xfulanox (Jan 2, 2014)

i see your bikes here and mine is kinda shitty bike, but here it is
an Orbea mud, with Zeus carbon fork, disc ready
groupset is full shimano 105 but the shifters, that are ultegra
wheels i have a pair of dt swiss for road and a pair of cxp22 to shimano hubs for cx
not a high end bike, but fun as hell


----------



## dyakko (Apr 10, 2009)

*Old Steed*

Just want to share... 
Slowly converted/converting an old touring bike into a CX/Commuter/Touring bike. Needs some more work on this steed.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

clewttu said:


> Has 28c slicks in this pic from summer road training, but otherwise all CX.
> 
> Ibis Hakkalugi Disc
> Enve CX Fork
> ...


That seat angle though....


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Soma Double Cross (not sure what year)

Nothing all that special, but a sweet, solid ride. I dig it much.


----------



## colnago888 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Raleigh RXC Disc*

Here's the latest incarnation of my Raleigh RXC Disc. Decided to run Easton EC90 XC 29er tubeless with Clement LAS and a Stan's ZTR Iron Cross Team with Clement PDX. The Clement LAS is for the road/pavement and the Clement PDX is for CX. Running 60 PSI on the LAS and 27-30 (depending) on the PDX. Weight is not crazy, but as light as my road rig at 16 Lbs.


----------



## colnago888 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the Brooks Saddle and matching bar tape. Great commuter!


----------



## colnago888 (Nov 13, 2012)

Brooks saddle and matching bar tape - Awesome commuter!

Soma Double Cross (not sure what year)

Nothing all that special, but a sweet, solid ride. I dig it much.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Ibis Hakkalugi...



SPP


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

Finished this build recently using a lot of parts from my old roadbike and an eBay frame/fork. Picture from the second ride on it. Still fine tuning it. Brakes need some adjusting. After I get comfortable on it I'll eliminate some headset spacers. Handles pretty well on the dirt. Frame looks big for me but I'm all upper body with short legs. If I went a size smaller the top tube length is too short. If anything I'd like it a little longer. Oh, how I wish my legs were a couple inches longer.

NOS '07 Jamis Supernova frame
Easton EC90x fork
Easton EA70 stem
Control Tech Razor bars
Ritchey seatpost
Selle Italia Flite saddle
Tektro 926 mini-v brakes
Shimano 600 STI levers
Shimano 600 cranks 39t and BBG bash guard
Shimano 600 rear derailleur
11-28 8spd cassette
Custom chain guide (see other thread)
M520 pedals
Vintage American Classic hubs w/Mavic Reflex rims
Michelin Mud 2


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

My New Fuji Cross 1.3!


----------



## leg (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

cx at heart, but mostly used on the road... still gets thrown down the odd track though!


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

That is sexy! What is that? 

I love all black bikes w/out graphics.

Nice touch with the purple accents.


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

Hakkalugi Disc. Currently with road tires despite the snow in the background. Destined for many gravel adventures.


----------



## real ss budgie (Sep 5, 2010)

sleek


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

leg said:


> View attachment 871193
> 
> 
> View attachment 871194


Nice! Make sure you put those pics here too! http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/cross-check-pics-please-539505.html


----------



## autterson (Dec 20, 2013)

@nelzbycks - Did you get your surly with an uncut steering tube ?


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

autterson said:


> @nelzbycks - Did you get your surly with an uncut steering tube ?


That's not my bike if you are referring to the pics in above post. But if you are asking about my surly, my cross check was purchased as a used frame set off of craigslist with the steering tube cut already and my moonlander steering tube is uncut. Haha!


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

StuntmanMike said:


> That is sexy! What is that?
> 
> I love all black bikes w/out graphics.
> 
> Nice touch with the purple accents.


thanks!

it's a Flyxii FR-602.


----------



## yesternova (Jan 22, 2014)

Flyxii FR-601
microshift shifter
sora crank
slx rd
11-36 Cassette
tektro cr720 Canti
vuelta corsa sl wheels
panaracer cg cx tires

budget build

Sent from my i-mobile IQ 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jemlinus (Jul 27, 2008)

mete said:


>


I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

new drivetrain! Gravel/road tires on at the moment.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Should have a new bike to post in a couple weeks. A sneak peek -


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

It's been raining here for the best part of a week so instead of my Karate Monkey, I decided to take the CX bike out for some mud.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Three of my mates and I entered a 12hr MTB race this past weekend on our CX bikes. 3 Cotic's and 1 GT.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Paring down some bikes and I've decided to ride a Gravel/Cylcocross/Road bike for the 2014 season. 2014 Specialized Crux Pro Cantilever frame - moved some of the SRAM Rival Compact components over from my 2012 Roubaix and upgraded to a SRAM S950 (Force) Carbon cranks, CG-R Seatpost, Avid Shorty Ultimates, and two wheelsets: Specialized Roval for the road and Fulcrum CX 5 for GravelCross. Very happy with the frame (stiffer and lighter than the Roubaix Elite - 10R vs. 8R carbon) and the bike came back with a 17lb 1oz build weight w/out pedals - Size 58 frame.

I've only done a few road rides thus far, but am liking the compliance of the new seatpost.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Love this bike! 2013 CAADX Ultegra Disc


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Santa Cruz Stigmata*

Santa Cruz Stigmata. I also have a Cannondale CAADX CX bike that I LOVE.


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

*Kona Major Jake - Factory Team Edition 07*


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

2008 Kona Major Jake


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

I am a newbie here wondering how do you guys keep from grinding debris into your brake pads & rims?


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

You generally don't need to worry about that, especially if your pads are toed, as the leading edge of the pad cleans the rim as the brakes engage.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

I usually don't like the color scheme on those Cruxes, but that looks nice. Maybe it's the background. Nice photography.

Of course, it would look better covered in mud.


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

pitdaddy said:


> I am a newbie here wondering how do you guys keep from grinding debris into your brake pads & rims?


I wipe down my rims after most races, and once in a while I'll use a Dremel tool to clear the top layer of crud off of my brake pads, but mostly it's just accepting that CX means extra wear and tear.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

2013 Ridley X-Fire Disc, This bike is fast becoming one of the best bikes I have ever owned.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Road, Dirt, Gravel - Do it all


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

My new one on the first day home. I have changed tyres and added pedals. I need to get more pics of Jake in action.


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

yakkoTDI said:


> My new one on the first day home. I have changed tyres and added pedals. I need to get more pics of Jake in action.


Great bike. Are those HY/RD brakes?


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

Andy_K said:


> Great bike. Are those HY/RD brakes?


Yes they are. I had the shop put them on before I even got it home. They work great. One thing to note is that at least on the smallest frame size you can only put a 140mm rotor in the rear.

You can see them a little better in this pic.


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

yakkoTDI said:


> Yes they are. I had the shop put them on before I even got it home. They work great. One thing to note is that at least on the smallest frame size you can only put a 140mm rotor in the rear.


I've heard that before. I've got 160's in the back and 180's on the front of my 2013 Jake (53cm).










I've had some trouble with my Hy/Rd's, but a lot of that, I think, is because I got them very soon after they were released and before some of the issues were resolved (like redesigned gaskets). I'm optimistic that I've got everything straightened out now. In any event, there's no way I'd go back to even the BB7's I used to have. I love the Hy/Rd's.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Doesn't that defeat the purpose of hydros when you have a wire going all the way back there? The hope system makes more sense to me at least.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

car bone said:


> Doesn't that defeat the purpose of hydros when you have a wire going all the way back there? The hope system makes more sense to me at least.


in my opinion it does. i've gone from hopes on my flat bar commuter to BB7 S Road's on my disc CX and i miss that hydro feel. waiting to see what other options come out soon, but will likely end up with the hope V-Twins like originally planned.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm also running bb7 roads and I'm really satisfied with mine. I use cane creek short reach levers, slx discs and the best jagwire cables.


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

Using compressionless brake cable housing minimizes the loss caused by the cables. Having hydraulics at the caliper gives you self-adjusting pad movement (and both pads moving unlike most mechanicals).

I don't know how they compare to other drop-bar hydraulic systems, but the Hy/Rds are significantly better than the road version of the BB7's in my experience.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Think I'm gonna need to move the sliders back a bit before taking it out, the tires are really tight.



















Various pictures from the construction process are here https://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_cuse/sets/72157641759695024


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

Here is my Cx Bike:

















Building :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637313221183/


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a gorgeous bike raid! Campy, Spyres and a classic SLR, perfect build spec!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

After weeks of testing out different CX bikes, I decided to try CL for a nice find.

I picked a Giant TCX1, got a nice deal on a well maintained bike. Took it out for its first ride yesterday, and obviously compared to my MTB, this thing is fast. Obviously not as fast a road bike but I had no issues passing the roadies on this particular loop.

Bone stock with heavy pedals its 20.9lbs.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

raid said:


> Here is my Cx Bike:


Have you ridden it enough to form an opinion on the H plus son rims? I haven't settled on a wheelset for my orange bike but pretty sure I'm going with those - seem like they will be a bit stiffer than the velocities I've got on there now, and they look super cool. Is the lettering painted on or decals?


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

AlexCuse said:


> Have you ridden it enough to form an opinion on the H plus son rims? I haven't settled on a wheelset for my orange bike but pretty sure I'm going with those - seem like they will be a bit stiffer than the velocities I've got on there now, and they look super cool. Is the lettering painted on or decals?


I build the Wheelset with my Bikemechanic, and he really like the rim.It was easy to build with the h+son.The wheelset is pretty stiff! Weigt of rim is about 470 gr.
The decals are painted.


----------



## boofman (Apr 15, 2014)

Low budget and generic, but lotsa fun!









Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

recently upgraded my road bike gruppo from shimano 5600 105 (compact) to ultra 6800 and saved the parts including wheels and bar. Picked up this frame for $700 to put them all on and use as a trail bike for the converted railways around my home. Hope I got a good price on the frame, it is almost flawless but for some very minor nicks in the paint. 2013 Giant Defy Advanced SL even has internal cable routing which is nice.

Should have it put together soon with cross tires and everything. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

*My Bianchi*

Finally bought another single speed for the upcoming cx season!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mitchy said:


> i apologise for it being in street trim, but it's 95% CX bike. tossing up whether to go Hope V-Twin or SRAM S-700 for the brakes to suit drop bars, then a pair of tyres and it's good to go.


That is cool!!


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

All built up now. Weighs 19.5lbs as shown.


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Picked this up a couple months ago. 53cm Jake the Snake, mainly for gravel. Double wrapped bars, 33t small chainring (I'm old), 12-30 Ultegra cassette (I'm old), tubeless Clement USH tires (only one in the pic). Been having a ball with it so far. Getting ready for Dirty Kanza (100 miler) in a few weeks.


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

DB RCX Carbon 1x9, 18.5lb. Sort of a parts drawer build with A23s, carbon cranks, SLX hydros, an old Truvativ mtb stem.
Its a lot of fun. :thumbsup:

Yes, that's a long cage XT RD, it was in the parts drawer..


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Couldn't get my hands on the H+ son rims, so went with the HED belgiums instead. Looking more like a proper cross bike instead of a freakish 29er thing - for now


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ave Maldea Custom Cyclocross bike painted by Horse Cycles*























You can see more work by the builder o Instagram under the #avemaldea hashtag


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's the Las Cruces I built up.














































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyfish (Jun 7, 2011)

Recently added this to my stable. First ever cross bike. Loving it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

My Canyon Inflite Al 8.0 with 41 mm Knards (appr. 43 mm on Mavic crossride rims).



Yesterday I swapped the 46/36 chainrings to a 40T narrow/wide ring. With 11-32T cassette it gives a gear ratio ranging from 35 to 102 gear inches, which is enough for me:


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

did my first ride today on the delta, 15miles total 10 on the road then 5 on the trails..


----------



## fuzzyfish (Jun 7, 2011)

kyttyra said:


> My Canyon Inflite Al 8.0 with 41 mm Knards (appr. 43 mm on Mavic crossride rims).
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I swapped the 46/36 chainrings to a 40T narrow/wide ring. With 11-32T cassette it gives a gear ratio ranging from 35 to 102 gear inches, which is enough for me:


What rear derailleur are you using?

Better to pet the sweaty things, than sweat the petty things.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

fuzzyfish said:


> What rear derailleur are you using?


Oh, it's a Shimano 105 derailleur (both cassette and der. are stock). Shimano states that a 11-28 cassette would be maximum for that derailleur, but mine works well with a 11-32 cassette.

An MTB derailleur + 11-36 cassette could be an interesting option, but I do not know if they work with road shifters (mine are 105 too).


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyttyra

Interested in how you find the seat stem.

Eric


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Interested in how you find the seat stem.


Well, that's a Canyon VCLS 2.0 (a rebranded Ergon CF3?), which should dampen vibrations, kill buzz and so on. And it seems that it does so: for example, on large cobblestones the ride felt much smoother than on a bikes with a traditional seatpost. Then again those other bikes were a track bike w/28 mm tyres and a rigid mtb bike w/2.35" tyres, so both quite different with this one. Maybe I should test the Canyon with some other seatpost to see how much difference there is.

Note though that with a straight seatpost (and 73,5° seat angle) the Ergon saddle is in it's extreme rear position. Although the saddle does not need to be further back, a setback post would have been better as I have a bad habit of breaking and bending saddle rails (although I'm not a heavyweight rider - 80 kg/≈176 lbs). At least carbon and titanium ones :madman: Fortunately these rails are Steel


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

My new Hakkalugi disc.


----------



## Dream Cyclery (Jun 14, 2014)

kruiscx said:


> View attachment 894165
> 
> 
> You can see more work by the builder o Instagram under the #avemaldea hashtag


Please centre your headset topcap!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Sadly I had my Trek Wahoo hard tail stolen earlier this week so i needed a new ride. I just moved to South Carolina and there is not much for true single track in my area. But there are a lot of dirt roads so I opted to get a Cross bike. My brand new Trek Crossrip Elite.


----------



## dialing_wand (Jun 20, 2014)

Built this thing a couple of weeks ago for racing this season; based on the Dengfu FM059, it's a 1x11 hybrid CX1/Di2 with discs and tubeless (at least for my intermediate/primary tires.)










Complete build Imgur album: Goodbye Reddit Cross Build - Imgur

Got to race it two weeks ago on a 140km point-to-point gravel/cross race. It was spectacular, even after 5 hours in the saddle.

I made a detailed post on Reddit: New cross racer day: My ridiculous CX1/Di2/Tubeless/Disc/Chinese Carbon build (description in comments.) : cyclocross


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

First post here. Here is my newly built cross bike. I have done a couple of mtb races and I am going to do some cross races in the Chicago Cyclocross Cup to give cross racing a try.

It is a KHS CX200. Ebay find, frame and fork for $140 on ebay. Had it stripped and powdercoated for $50 and re-stickered it. Had a left over wheelset, stem and bars. Threw another $360 at it and came in at $567 for the build.


----------



## eriqjo (Jun 17, 2014)

*Focus Mares CX*

Looking to do some gravel grinding and single track. Maybe if I get in shape I'll try a race.


----------



## P90Puma (Apr 29, 2014)

dialing_wand said:


> Built this thing a couple of weeks ago for racing this season; based on the Dengfu FM059, it's a 1x11 hybrid CX1/Di2 with discs and tubeless (at least for my intermediate/primary tires.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool build, what does it weigh?


----------



## Mototarka (Feb 6, 2012)

*Genesis*

Hi, I'm new to this forum. Have just finished building my new steel steed and wanted to show you result. Genesis Croix de Fer frame with custom picked carbon fork, Ultegra cranks, 38t ring, Sora derailleur, Microshift 10sp shifter, Deore XT 11-34 cassette, TRP Spyre brakes, Tektro levers, Crosslight CX wheels.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

That is a beautiful bike Mototarka.


----------



## dialing_wand (Jun 20, 2014)

P90Puma said:


> Cool build, what does it weigh?


I haven't weighed it, I usually don't - but I'd ballpark it at about 17lbs; it's competitively light when I compare it to my slightly-sub-16lbs carbon road-bike and it feels like a good 5lbs lighter than my 09' JTS (which rolls around 22-24lbs depending on the setup).

I often worried about what knowing the actual (down to the gram) weights will do my obsessive little mind, so I don't have a scale (other than holding my bike while on a human-scale).

I'd be interested in eventually getting carbon bars (for further, if minute, shock absorption) and a lighter seat (in part because I'm not an Arione fan - I need a slightly wider saddle) but I'm tapped out at the moment.


----------



## Dream Cyclery (Jun 14, 2014)

Mototarka said:


>


Great looking build.


----------



## alan_g (Oct 4, 2006)

nothing special but i like the way she rides..


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

alan_g said:


> nothing special but i like the way she rides..


Great color!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

*Yeti Arc-X*

I spotted this frame on Ebay the other day and had to get it. It's in great shape, previous owner apparently used it as a commuter but looks like it wasn't ridden much. Finished building it up over the weekend and took it for a 40mi gravel shake-down cruise yesterday. It's a nice ride, relatively quick steering but not too twitchy. Will use it for some couch-potato level racing this season and gravel / road riding.









Yeti Arc-X cross frame, 56cm, not sure what year (probably 2010 - 2011 based on headset)
SRAM Rival compact cranks and derailleurs
SRAM Apex 10sp shifters
SRAM PG1050 casette / chain
Ritchey Pro carbon cross fork
Ritchy Pro seatpost (350mm) / stem (100mm)
Specialized saddle
Shimano SPD pedals
Salsa Cowbell 3 bars, 46cm
Lizardskin bar tape
Cane Creek 40 headset
Tektro Mini-V brakes w/ Koolstop pads
Wheels - WTB ChrisCross rims laced to Ultegra Hubs w/ DT Comp spokes and brass nipples. Setup tubeless w/ Gorilla tape
Hutchinson Piranha 34mm tubeless tires


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love how this bike rides so far


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Gus68 said:


> Love how this bike rides so far


Great TCX there. I love mine!! It's becoming my main bike, actually has become ?just trying to not let other bikes here ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

This makes 4 bikes for me but by far the TCX is my favorite given the riding I do on the trails here, my only regret is not putting a better group on it. Putting the old shimano 105 keeps the weight up. I'm seriously thinking next spring I'll put on either the sram red which it originally came with or possibly ultegra, or even the latest 105 which is still lighter than what I have. It would be nice to get rid of the cables up front on the shifters. Then maybe a lighter set of rims. If I could improve one thing about the frame though it would be second set of bottle cage mounts. I typically do long rides on this one and one bottle doesn't cut it.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Kona JTS 2014, all stock except the Gilles Berthoud saddle. This is my first drop bar bike and now that I've learned how to handle it, I really like it.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Gus68 said:


> This makes 4 bikes for me but by far the TCX is my favorite given the riding I do on the trails here, my only regret is not putting a better group on it. Putting the old shimano 105 keeps the weight up. I'm seriously thinking next spring I'll put on either the sram red which it originally came with or possibly ultegra, or even the latest 105 which is still lighter than what I have. It would be nice to get rid of the cables up front on the shifters. Then maybe a lighter set of rims. If I could improve one thing about the frame though it would be second set of bottle cage mounts. I typically do long rides on this one and one bottle doesn't cut it.


I have the SRAM Force on mine and actually really like it. I've usually had 105's but very impressed. My new wheel set will come next week and I changed it over to a 1x and love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

pitbullandmtb said:


> I have the SRAM Force on mine and actually really like it. I've usually had 105's but very impressed. My new wheel set will come next week and I changed it over to a 1x and love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you buy it new with SRAM Force or did you swap it out or build it up from the frame? Is it the same 2013 as mine? Regardless, they are great bikes for sure.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Gus68 said:


> Did you buy it new with SRAM Force or did you swap it out or build it up from the frame? Is it the same 2013 as mine? Regardless, they are great bikes for sure.


Mine is a 2014 and it came with the SRAM Force components. Yes they are! Didn't think I'd like it as much as I do. But very happy I took the leap and bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

05 C-dale disc cross. The reg stuff.. Thomson Masterpiece, FSA stem, Ritchey Pro bars, Truvativ isis cranks, XT 11-32, XTR 9sp RD, 105 shifters, Avids(swapped to a 140mm rotor so I can swap wheels with my mtbs), Open Pro rimmed oem wheels, Velo oem saddle off my Focus 29r. Kinda heavy at a tic over 21lbs(I was wrong in the Crossbike Weight thread. need to edit that).

When I got this bike, disc were rare. Seems like disc bikes are everywhere now.

Been a good bike. I live here in the Smoky mtns, where we have seemingly-endless dirt/gravel both fire-service and state roads. Or many paved roads deadend into dirt. But can carry on over to the other side of the mtn, turning back to pavement. For this duty, its way better then either a road or mtb. The disc help with our long, sometimes steep..descents.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

All City Macho King.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Brand new cyclocrosser here - I'd been thinking about a road bike or a cross bike for a while to do longer rides around bay area and tahoe. Now I am rehabing a broken clavicle and figured it was time, so I can get some smooth pavement time and mix in some dirt as my arm gets stronger. I did some light dirt today, boy I forgot what a rigid fork feels like.

I got a 2014 Felt F5X stock on sale, this is my first drop-bar bike. I may swap to slicks for winter and use it as a road bike.


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

Have to start somewhere. This will be a budget build to start with. Gonna stick with single speed.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Procter said:


> Brand new cyclocrosser here - I'd been thinking about a road bike or a cross bike for a while to do longer rides around bay area and tahoe. Now I am rehabing a broken clavicle and figured it was time, so I can get some smooth pavement time and mix in some dirt as my arm gets stronger. I did some light dirt today, boy I forgot what a rigid fork feels like.
> 
> I got a 2014 Felt F5X stock on sale, this is my first drop-bar bike. I may swap to slicks for winter and use it as a road bike.
> 
> View attachment 925455


Nice Felt there!!! Love the color. I was looking at that model too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

My hoss, tragically ill-equipped for a mud bath today. Fuji 1.1 2013 with a 1x10 Force/X9 drivetrain. Spesh Tracer in front, Trigger in rear, both excellent tires on hardpack or dry grass. Not so much on anything remotely Belgian.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Just purchased this 2015 Cannondale SuperX SRAM Rival Disc today. Wow what a difficult bike to find. Several dealers in Phoenix, AZ area had none...out 'til end of March 2015 for this model the dealers told me.

First ride is tomorrow, hopefully. Zero experience with cyclocross bikes, other than a ride last spring on a Crux, and was blown away by what a 20 lb carbon frame bike feels like!

This one is a 54cm, and weighs (according to bathroom scale) exactly 20 lbs as pictured. Was hoping for a bit less, but it'll work.



​


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Decided the SRAM crank looked too chunky next to the slender frame, and I had an ENO crank lying around so I got some new chainrings and here we are










Bars are new (to me) also but not sure how I feel about those yet.


----------



## spiderwj (Feb 10, 2007)

*My Felt*









First ride photo. Cages will be changed to match, bars need to be narrower and dropped but I enjoyed the ride. Can't wait to get some miles on her!

Web


----------



## spiderwj (Feb 10, 2007)

tripped said:


> Just got hold of some new cross tyres this morning - so out for a ride this afternoon.


I've always loved the Ritchey Swiss Cross look. Beautiful bike!


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

here's my two...

2014 Norco Threshold A3....
upgraded with Sram Force, and Kinesis Crosslight CX's.










and just recently purchased a 2014 Giant TCX Advanced 1 frame set.
built up with Sram Red, TRP Spyres, 3T cockpit... carbon wheels and a few other little detals are on the way... cant wait.










both are great fun. the Threshold is more of a commuter and a backup CX.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

mitchy said:


> here's my two...
> 
> 2014 Norco Threshold A3....
> upgraded with Sram Force, and Kinesis Crosslight CX's.
> ...


nice bikes. What size of front chain ring are you running?


----------



## Smilerz (Sep 18, 2007)

*New CAADX 2014 model*


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

blizzardpapa said:


> nice bikes. What size of front chain ring are you running?


thanks.
the Norco has an old 38t ring in that pic, but is now a 40t narrow wide ring.
the TCX has a 44t narrow wide ring.


----------



## Optimizer77 (Oct 29, 2009)

*AW: Post your 'cross bike*

My New Vandessel WTF Monstercrosser:


----------



## MediumDiesel (Oct 17, 2013)

My 2013 SuperX rival on the trail and the 2014 Raleigh rx1.0 women's we got for the little lady.


----------



## spiderwj (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like a nice trail for a cross bike!

Did you build the bench behind your wife's Raleigh? It looks like a fine bench. I am about to build my bench but I can assure you it won't rate against yours!


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

After over 10 years of service I guess I should post up my Jake the Snake. Not much original left on the bike, crank arms, front shifter and headset, though that needs to be replaced. This is my do it all bike, cross racing, gravel riding, rainy day road bike, and winter training miles with studded tires.

New this year for cross racing season #11 on the old girl are the Raceface NW chainring in 40 and the Challenge Grifo's. I love the NW single ring, I always raced in my 39t, never using my 48 so this simplification saved me 300g. Dropped the chain once in a practice lap crash, other than that it's been solid. The 300tpi Grifo's are very nice, at 30psi with latex tubes they are VERY supple. They roll fast and grip well, only downside is that they are 100g heavier than the Rocket Rons they replaced.

I love this bike, hope it lasts me at least another 10 years!


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Raleigh tripper upgraded*

Shadow zee 1x10, ironcross rims and a bunch of everything. One thing eluding me is if I actually






like the shimano brakes m375?


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just finished building my Traitor Crusade. Leftover MTB wheels, derailleur, saddle, stem, pedals, and seatpost kept the cost down a bit. Right on 22lbs at present with pedals. China carbon fork is on the way and will hopefully drop off a pound or so. 

Loving the ride so far!


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

Proud 3rd owner of a an early 2000s Steelman Eurocross. Bought this off a coworker of similar gangly height with Mavic Ksyriums (that were overhauled and put on my 2013 Giant TCR), and 9 speed Shimano Dura-Ace RD and shifters. I recently did a bike tour from Tillamook, OR to San Francisco, CA, and before I left, the right shifter decided to crap out, so my friend let me borrow his Dura-Ace bar end shifter. Which wasn't all that weird...considering he was running the left shifter on his bike.










Here's the latest non-touring version, rocking the flat bar 'cause I like to channel my inner XC racer. Fit is similar to my 2012 Giant XTC. Bit of a frankenbike, but that's how I roll 

-Shimano Ultegra Hubs/Mavic Open Pro Rim, 32 hole.
-Continental CycloXKing front, Continental Cyclocross Race rear, both 700x35.
-Race Face Forged Crank, 32/44T.
-Campagnolo BB.
-Shimano Deore long cage RD.
-Shimano Deore cassette, 11/36.
-Shimano XTR FD.
-Shimano XT pedals.
-Paul Neo-Retro front, Touring Canti rear.
-Chris King headset.
-Ritchey setback seatpost, WTB Silverado (soon to be Thomson setback).
-3T ARX Team stem, 120mm x 6 degree.
-Specialized flatbars (I "aquired" when I was an intern at the big S)
-ESI Chunky grips.
-Shimano brake levers.
-Shimano Acera 10 speed shifters.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Gavo (Nov 9, 2014)

raid said:


> Here is my Cx Bike:
> 
> View attachment 885168
> 
> ...


Wow. This is amazing. Just beautiful.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's my Ridley.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

2014 Specialized Crux Evo with Reynolds Assault SLG wheels, full Force group and TRP HyRd brakes. 18.1lbs. Love this thing! Great cyclocross bike and very comfortable gravel grinder as well.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a great looking bike there!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clymber (Jul 8, 2009)

*Blue Norcross CX*

This is my 2012 Blue Norcross CX:









I built it up with spare parts from road bike upgrades, and ended up with a really fun bike! With slicks on, it's my winter/vacation bike, and it's great at the cyclocross races, too.


----------



## iStone (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is my Crux with the stock wheels. I upgraded to some Pacenti SL23's with White Industry hubs recently. I have about 10 CX races on it and a couple gravel centuries so far.


----------



## mossy74 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's mine, Flanders blade 3.0 disc with Sram CX1 iron cross pro wheelset, zipp stem bars and carbon post. Picture here is with mechanical disc brakes but have since upgraded to Sram Hydro R disc brakes.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's mine. Took the pics this morning. Built it up in 1997. Have ridden it all over this country. 3x7 Drivetrain still despite 10 speed wheels. My thrice weekly commuter, hence the Nokian Hakkapeliitta A10 tires currently on it. But I typically ride it on the same trails I ride my MTB on.


----------



## Gus68 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's my new TCX


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I really like this picture


----------



## teazy (Nov 7, 2014)

This is my Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 2015
Now with front and rear Dura Ace 9000 derailleurs
Soon upgrade wheels and shifters


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

AlexCuse said:


> I really like this picture


So do I!


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Snopro440 said:


> So do I!


Me too!


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

2015 Raleigh RX 2.0


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

Had my Marin Cortina CX for about a month now and love it!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

*Van Dessel Whiskey Tango Foxtrot*

Just built...Monter Cross


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

Optimizer77 said:


> My New Vandessel WTF Monstercrosser:


Love it


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

TonyTx said:


> Just built...Monter Cross


Great looking monster! What vee's are those and do you have them set up tubeless?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

The Vee Race model...not tubeless yet but have set another pair up tubeless on my 29er and they were easy to set up and sealed great using Stans


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*SuperX CX1*


----------



## jmgman70 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Absolutely lovin' the change from a stiff carbon roadie to a comfy Ti Cross. I've been riding this all over during the winter. Road, gravel, singletrack even.


----------



## Emilio700 (Jan 5, 2011)

*2015 Van Dessel FTB*

XL, ST-685 hydro disc, FC-M980 XTR 180mm cranks I had laying around
27mm wide, 25mm tall carbon tubs on Bitex hubs with Challenge Grifos for race.
Stock wheels with WTB Nano 40C's for everything else
38T x11-32

Other bikes are a Pivot carbon 429, carbon crux and Cervelo S5. The FTB is my favorite bike to ride. Incredibly compliant and comfy. Hydro discs open up new types of riding I would not have considered on the canti braked, much stiffer riding carbon crux or slower, heavier, less comfortable 429. The 429 is fast and comfy but the FTB is just another level.


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

*Surly*

My Cross Check in gravel mode


----------



## AristoNYC (Jan 12, 2015)

tackling the mean streets of Manhattan. This bike needs to see some dirt and mud soon or its going to get angry. 








2014 fantom cross TI (sans logos) - Sram Rival 22
50mm carbon clinchers
Schwalbe CX Comp 700x35
Specialized Roman saddle.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ What does that have to do with cross bikes?


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ What does that have to do with cross bikes?


If that is the question you are asking, I have no further comments.. )


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pavlov0032 said:


> If that is the question you are asking, I have no further comments.. )


Posting pictures of a chick on a mountain bike in a cross bike thread?mWarning: Kids, this is what drugs and a lack of education does to your brain. It turns you into an effing moron! I come here to look at cross bikes. I can look at chicks on mountain bikes somewhere else. I'm sending you a bill for my time wasted.


----------



## OldnNew (Jan 31, 2015)

This is my 2012 Pedal Force CX2. It's a great road bike alternative and gravel bike. 
The bike will also take fenders and a rear rack for unlimited usage.


----------



## OldnNew (Jan 31, 2015)

Something you won't see very often.


----------



## OldnNew (Jan 31, 2015)

The Origin 8 CX700 frame was ideal for my budget Monster-cross build. With room for 700x50 tires, disc or cantilever brakes, Road or MTB rear drop-out spacing. The rear-entry horizontal rear drop-outs will permit single-speed, IGH and derailleur drivetrains. The frame-set is a bit heavier than a Surly Cross Check, the rear drop-outs and the fork are extra strong & heavy and a little overbuilt.

It took a few weeks of searching, finding a frameset wasn't easy. These sell out quickly and are prices at about $200 for both the frame & fork. I finally found one on eBay in December. The geometry in the largest size is a good fit for me. The frame arrived and I was surprised at the quality. The tube-set is 4130 aerospace standard. The welds are skillfully done, but less smooth than my Soma. The paint was very good, with good color and as tough as most automotive finishes.

I wanted to keep costs low, so I decided on cantilever brakes. The Tektro 720 brakes are good performers at a great price. Rim-brake touring wheels are also budget friendly, I found a new set of 40 spoke Velocity Dyad on Formula high flange hubs for about $130 delivered. Disc brakes would have been nice, but they limit racking options, add weight and would require a pricier wheelset.

I was hoping to use a Shimano 105 triple crank-set and build a 3x10 drivetrain, but the arms on road crank with external bearings won't clear the chain-stays. So I installed a Shimano Deore "Trekking" crank-set with 48, 36 and I installed a 22t small chainring. This was matched to a 12-27 nine speed cassette. Tiagra STI "brifters" and a front derailleur for triple were installed. A Deore SGS rear derailleur completes the drivetrain.

The handlebars needed to fit the off-road personality of the build, Salsa Moto-Ace Woodchipper handle bars improve rough surface stability and work well with STI levers. A Thomson Elite seat-post is held by Surly seat-post clamp.

To save some weight and to add mid-blade fork rack mounts, I replaced the Origin 8 fork with a new Surly Cross Check fork. The fork is much lighter, looks great and should provide a more compliant ride. The practical tire clearance is a good match for the frame, with room for 700x45 or larger tires & fenders both front & rear.

This build project is best compared to other touring bikes. It's off-road-touring tough but also touring bike heavy. The weight is within 1 pound of a Surly Cross Check using the same build items. The bike is lighter than a stock Surly Long Haul Trucker, Salsa Vaya or Fargo.


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 17, 2006)

*Cross'd Up Gravel Grinder 2013 Cannondale CaadX*

This is my "one bike to rule them all" solution. I bought it to replace my dedicated road bike. Uses include: gravel roads, single track, fire roads, commuting to work, road rides on the weekends, training rides, climbing, endurance rides (50+ miles), and has braze ons to attach fenders and racks for really long hauls. It's a great utility bike.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

OldnNew said:


> The Origin 8 CX700 frame was ideal for my budget Monster-cross build. With room for 700x50 tires, disc or cantilever brakes, Road or MTB rear drop-out spacing. The rear-entry horizontal rear drop-outs will permit single-speed, IGH and derailleur drivetrains. The frame-set is a bit heavier than a Surly Cross Check, the rear drop-outs and the fork are extra strong & heavy and a little overbuilt.
> 
> It took a few weeks of searching, finding a frameset wasn't easy. These sell out quickly and are prices at about $200 for both the frame & fork. I finally found one on eBay in December. The geometry in the largest size is a good fit for me. The frame arrived and I was surprised at the quality. The tube-set is 4130 aerospace standard. The welds are skillfully done, but less smooth than my Soma. The paint was very good, with good color and as tough as most automotive finishes.
> 
> ...


Wow! Great build oldnnew! I have a stock build vaya that is a tank. Great job on the weight savings and overall build.


----------



## OScmidt (Sep 30, 2014)

My Diamondback Steilacoom
Used for racing in the winter cross season and commuting in the summer. Swap out the cranks and wheels between the two seasons. frame set and finishing kit are stock but everything else is a hobble of additions.


----------



## Canada Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's my Nashbar Cro-Mo budget cross/commuter.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thumbs up on the Misfit Psycles head badge


----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

Just got Barney today.


----------



## TonyTx (Nov 26, 2013)

Charliefox said:


> View attachment 964716
> 
> 
> Just got Barney today.


Dig that rig


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Who makes the frame and wheels? ...................Kidding.


----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

TonyTx said:


> Dig that rig


Me too!! Woohoo!


----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

Rivet said:


> Who makes the frame and wheels? ...................Kidding.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

proline69 said:


>


I LOVE that Tangerine!!


----------



## Madmax650 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's my Raleigh Tamland One. It's a great ride. I bought this to replace a Nishitski Prestige which I had extensively modified but rarely rode. I stuck with steel and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a bike I built for my daily commute and 'long way home' ride. Gravel and asphalt.

Eric


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Eric Malcolm said:


> View attachment 965499
> 
> View attachment 965500
> 
> ...


I'm speechless.


----------



## Madmax650 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hobo high-rise!


----------



## andrewfelix (Nov 10, 2013)

Eric Malcolm said:


> View attachment 965499
> 
> View attachment 965500
> 
> ...


Very interesting to say the least. I like the short chainstays.

Really would love to see your riding position on this beast. A little confused by the rest of the geometry. So many questions...How tall are you? Is it an old track bike? What's the clearance like on those single pivot brakes? Why have you flipped the drops rather than run a longer fork steerer?


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Glad you like it and have lots of questions.

The chainstays are 385mm so this is tight but does not look un-balanced. 
Seat tube is at 75* and the Head is 71*, I use a short 39mm off-set and have lots of trail, it gives a very stable ride on gravel. I am 6'2", 34" inseam. ETT = 600mm. This bike I made to my measurements, so sorry, if you don't have the legs.........

The frame is in fact a clean sheet design that was inspired by an English bike brand from circa1900, a Humber Cross Tube bike, they came out with the Duplex forks and Chainstays. I took the main Frame section and hot-rodded it using the twin tubing theme. As a tall person, and wanting to enjoy the lighter weights that shorter people can have in their bikes, a lot of frame material is duplicated within the Headstock, so using a short head and steerer tube reduces mass, as well as using a shorter H/bar stem, trimmed down H/bar. Bike weighs 22lb, though I have not really got a particularly lightweight groupset or wheels. I intended this bike to just be a commuter of sorts and a fun ride on gravel tracks on the way home for half an hour or so. The ride position is not as radical as first appearance suggests. Mostly riding on the hoods, my back angle is at 45*, on the drops - fairly flat. I live where it is, I believe, windy like Chicago, and to be able to cut into a strong wind is essential at times, but hey, big gearing and a tail wind = big speeds. I have just enough clearance on those brakes, this bike reminds me of when I was younger and we would put larger tyres on our 700 wheels and jam them into our steel road bikes and go hit the trails before MTB was invented - yes, I'm an old fella. You gotta enjoy the ride and this is fun.

Eric


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job. It's nice when people think outside the square.

Enjoy.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

My new CX, last one got a 9000km hammering in just over a year, its my primary training bike and a due an upgrade....


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Now that is awesome!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> My new CX, last one got a 9000km hammering in just over a year, its my primary training bike and a due an upgrade....


I have not been impressed with these in other pics of them I've seen but that is a great looking bike.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Hakkalugi Disc*

Hi from Australia.
Thought I'd throw in a picture of mine... only had it for a few weeks. Did 100 km today of singletrack, fire road, dirt and bitumen roads.

Specs:
Ibis Hakkalugi Disc (58cm - they don't make a 56)
Full Ultegra with Shimano Hydro brakes
Stans Iron Cross Rims









Cheers
Murray


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

russmu66 said:


> Hi from Australia.
> Thought I'd throw in a picture of mine... only had it for a few weeks. Did 100 km today of singletrack, fire road, dirt and bitumen roads.
> 
> Specs:
> ...


That's nice! Thanks for flipping the picture right side up for us.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Been riding a lot of frozen over dirt roads lately


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Focus Mares CX w/ Ultegra Di2 disc.

The bike is utterly ridiculous and way more than I deserve but wow is it fun!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

dolface said:


> Focus Mares CX w/ Ultegra Di2 disc.
> 
> The bike is utterly ridiculous and way more than I deserve but wow is it fun!


Love that color scheme!


----------



## illdrag0n (Dec 5, 2014)

Focus Mares AX 2.0 Disc


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Apparently someone took a snowmobile down the rail-trail with a weighted sled behind it for his wife who xc skis. Had to interrupt my road ride to get some of that!


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got my 2015 Lynskey Cooper CX together. Took it out for a ride today. I quickly found out Stans Ravens don't work very well on snow.


----------



## andrewfelix (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh snap...super jelly bro. That is beautiful.


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

Just got this one this week first ride today


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

single-trac-mind said:


> Just got this one this week first ride today


Nice! Those RDOs are awesome bikes.


----------



## illdrag0n (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice easy 45km ride yesterday


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Just picked this up. 
Ultegra Di2 with hydraulic brakes
Nextie rims with DT rev spokes and DT 240 hubs
Thru axle front and rear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliefox (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's my ride with a little extra thrown in....


----------



## Erik_A (Aug 30, 2008)

The 1989 Specialized Stumpjumper Team (Tange Prestige frame) is my latest drop-bar conversion for gravel riding and light single-track. Added 11-36 cassette and 2.2" rubber. Geometry is great for this purpose (similar to the new Rawland Ravn https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rcog/W_vYvWvodWc ).


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

Lynskey Pro Cross -- my CX and gravel bike. Also use it for road-riding -- Hutchinson Sector 28 on it right now. Ultegra 6800 groupset. Was going to get the Di2 Ultegra, but got talked out of it.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Kona Major Jake

Just picked it up.

Major Jake is a mix of 105, an Ultegra RD, and TRP mechanical brakes. The wheels are Stans Iron Cross. The only change I foresee is a switch to Ultegra RS-685 hydraulics before the fall race season, as the TRPs are underwhelming compared to say, the XTs on my hardtail. I know it's apples and oranges, but still. It's only money.


----------



## Switchback29er (Apr 21, 2013)

Felt has made a bike that was taylor made for my weird geometry. I took a chance as this was a demo bike, but holy cow this bike is solid


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This morning I did a grocery run, and then in the afternoon went out for an hour to run errands and get a cookie. 

CX bikes are such awesome all rounders.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

Erik_A said:


> The 1989 Specialized Stumpjumper Team (Tange Prestige frame) is my latest drop-bar conversion for gravel riding and light single-track. Added 11-36 cassette and 2.2" rubber. Geometry is great for this purpose (similar to the new Rawland Ravn https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rcog/W_vYvWvodWc ).


This is DOPE


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my ride:










It now has a B17 saddle. The frame is steel. The fork is a CX carbon Enve. I put 35mm Clemency Xplor USH 120 tpi tires on it for off-road (the photo has 28 slicks).

(It is technically "adventure road", but I think that just means the frame is a bit more forgiving, and the brake hose is on the bottom rather than the top of the top tube.)


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

My new ride should be good with some updates.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Canada Guy said:


> Here's my Nashbar Cro-Mo budget cross/commuter.
> 
> View attachment 964023
> 
> View attachment 964025


How do you like the Nashbar? I have a frame that I have yet to build up and I'm curious how you like it and it's heft. My 54cm weighs ~7lbs and that's more than my 18" One One Inbred 29er.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Asylum Meuse with new TRP fork*

I originally posted this on RBR, but I spend more time here so a figured I'd post here too...

My Asylum Meuse with TRP's new thru axel fork. Ultegra drivetrain, HyRd stoppers (they are fantastic!), and this is shown with the dirt wheels: Ritchey WCS (DT Swiss) hubs laced to Velocity Aileron rims. Freshly mounted Challenge Gravel Grinder 38s fit with room to spare.

Weight with this set of wheels is 19.7lbs, with road wheels it's 19.2lbs. Not exactly a weight weenie bike, but plenty light for me!

My "road" wheelset is DT Hubs laced to Pacenti SL25 rims with Sapim Laser spokes and Schwalbe The One tubeless 28 tires... Buttery smooth!



























Steve


----------



## Frodo1095 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is my new baby:

Frame / Fork Ritchey Swiss Cross Disc 51cm
Wheels ENVE m50 rims with Continental 4000s II 700 x 28
Groupset SRAM CX1 42 x 11-32
Brakes Avid BB7 Mechanical with 160mm rotors
Handlebar Thomson Katie Compton
Stem Thomson 80mm (currently got a 90)
Seatpost FSA K Force Carbon
Seat WTB Devo
Pedals Shimano XTR
Total weight with pedals 19.1 lbs (8.7kg)



Looking forward to a good ride this weekend.

Hope you like.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

Just my second ride out on this thing. A 2015 Fuji Cross 3.0 LE. I absolutely love this bike! So much fun.


----------



## galerecon (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally got my first cx bike! It's the Revolt 3. Only ridden it about 15minutes because it started pouring out, but I'm looking forward to riding it more and more


----------



## onebigunit (Dec 17, 2011)

Another first timer. Just picked up my 2016 Trek Crockett 5 Disc. Currently setup with road tires. Bike is stock, minus the saddle and bar tape. Excited to start riding and racing!


----------



## AristoNYC (Jan 12, 2015)

Fantom Cross Ti 
Kenda Happy Medium 700x40


----------



## AristoNYC (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

made in germany....


----------



## Frink (Jul 13, 2015)

2014 Tri-Cross Disc.

Ricoh GR by Ryan Karr, on Flickr


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*New Macho Man*

Replaced my Cross Check with the All City Macho Man. The geometry fits me a bit better. Biggest disappointment was the wheel set that came stock on the All City. Will be the first thing I change other than the seat.


----------



## gjlef1 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Greetings from Saint Louis!*

New to the forums - thought I'd share my newest addition..

Nashbar 105 CX


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

quick shot of my beast, 23.7 pounds ready to ride.









build list:
2010 Cannondale Quick CX frame 
Cannondale Super Fatty DLR80 headshok fork
Sram Wide S Series cranks (S902) with 46T X-Sync ring
Sram Red 2x10 levers
3T Ergonova Team 44cm bars
Avid BB7-Road calipers, 160mm discs
DT Swiss R24 Spline Disc wheels
WTB Nano 700x40 TCS tires with Orange Seal


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Got it yesterday:









Cannondale CAADX 105​
I only rode it some 20 km so far, but I was astonished about the smooth ride it delivers :thumbsup:.


----------



## BA85 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's my new 2016 TCX SLR 1








Mr crow likes it too:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Better pics from my shakedown ride after the 1X conversion.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

raid said:


> made in germany....


That is gorgeous. Who makes it?


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you 
You can take a look at his site :
Home
It is the Durango 95 CX under "Velo"
But he is a"non-commercial" builder.
Only building for Friends.So glad that i´m a Friend ;-)


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

QUICK QUESTION...... anyone here using a SS crossbike? or even a fixed gear? just wondrin...


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

#SSCX is my primary bike. I ride it everywhere - road, trails, bushwhacking...

a fixie CX would be interesting clipless - a complete nightmare to dismount


----------



## MLane (Mar 21, 2015)

My New Cross Bike. Felt F4x


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ Lovely bike.


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

IMG_20150806_122328 by K0sak3, auf Flickr


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Redline Conquest Team
(forgive the roadie tires lol)
Long since sold, but it was a great bike. I would buy it again.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nature Boy Disc
Threw on my Challenge Gravel Grinders for some long rides, love this bike so far.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Flatbar CX*

Frame: 2002 Cannondale F3000SL CAAD5 Mountain
Fork: Cannondale Headshok Ultra Fatty DL 2.75" travel, with lockout
Stem: Cannondale XC3 100mm x 25.4mm clamp
Brakes: Magura Marta SL Hydraulic Disc 160mm rotors
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4Ti
Wheels: Mavic C29ssmax UST Disc
Skewers: Mavic Titanium quick release
Tires: Clement LAS 700c x 33 Cyclocross 
Cranks: FSA Energy 46-36
Front Derailluer: FSA Energy 10-speed Double
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 9-speed 
Shifters: SRAM X0 9-speed Gripshift
Chain: Avid PC-1091R Hollowpin
Cassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960 11-34
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR BB-M960
Handlebars: Easton CT2 580mm Carbon flat 25.4mm clamp
Seatpost: Easton CT2 27.2mm x 350mm Carbon 25mm setback
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Vanox rails
Seat Clamp: Token Titanium 31.8mm
Grips: ODI/Yeti Shorty Lock-on for Gripshift
Bolts: Assorted Titanium
Weight: 19.64 pounds/8.9kg:


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Awesome bike, Zach. Great to see another headshok. :thumbsup:

btw - 19.0 pounds? whoa, that's 4.5 pounds lighter than mine, and I'm 1X. I know my Nano 40s are tanks, but dayyyyamn.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

edved37 said:


> Nature Boy Disc
> Threw on my Challenge Gravel Grinders for some long rides, love this bike so far.


Good looking NB. Are those the Shimano pedals? I have the nashbar version and like them. But have thought about upgrading.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ColinL said:


> ^ Awesome bike, Zach. Great to see another headshok. :thumbsup:
> 
> btw - 19.0 pounds? whoa, that's 4.5 pounds lighter than mine, and I'm 1X. I know my Nano 40s are tanks, but dayyyyamn.


Yeah, that stock frame is only 1535g. The Headshock is 2.6lbs. My goal was sub-20 pounds, without going crazy weight weenie grinding-down part dimensions, for the sake of scale bragging rights.


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep they are the shimino ones


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

wagonguy1989 said:


> QUICK QUESTION...... anyone here using a SS crossbike? or even a fixed gear? just wondrin...


I've raced SSCX since 2001, and raced fixed CX a couple of times. 
I'm actually racing gears this year. Gonna be weird!

Los


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Ol' Dirty Biker said:


> Ready to rock!


I'm new to CX and have just purchased my first non mountain bike in over 30 years. Struggling to find a comfy seat. That seat of yours looks just what I need. What make and model is it ?

Thanks


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Robopotomus said:


> I'm new to CX and have just purchased my first non mountain bike in over 30 years. Struggling to find a comfy seat. That seat of yours looks just what I need. What make and model is it ?
> 
> Thanks


Specialized Phenom Comp or Fizik Antares saddle....


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like an Antares Versus, which is what I ride on my CX bike, but they've changed it slightly now. You can sometimes find the old model, but the new is the Antares R3.

I ride different saddles on different bikes due to body position. I have a WTB Vigo on my MTB. (Also no longer sold - I have the worst luck!)


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

The new geared bike for this season- CruX E5 X1, with some minor changes from stock. 2bliss Terra/Trigger, SRAM S500 crank/42t Wolftooth ring (waiting for S-Works crank,) Thompson post, Fizik saddle,. I'll be putting together some race wheels for the season.








Los


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

New Lapierre Carbon Cross. 1x10 (absolute black 42x11-32) with a spot carbon fork. coming in at around 18lbs now. Switching from racing a flat bar cross bike to this so should be an eye opener come race day.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

2016 Focus Mares CX 2.0 new for this season. One short ride so far, feels like cheating compared to my Kona Jake (posted a few pages back). Super stiff at the BB, goes like a rocket! Ride comfort is superb and the Shimano hyrdos are amazing. Front shifting is so good I might keep it as a double. Very happy with it. Tubular wheels on the way (Tune hubs, 240g Nextie rims, CX rays and Challenge Grifos).


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Kris said:


> 2016 Focus Mares CX 2.0 new for this season. One short ride so far, feels like cheating compared to my Kona Jake (posted a few pages back). Super stiff at the BB, goes like a rocket! Ride comfort is superb and the Shimano hyrdos are amazing. Front shifting is so good I might keep it as a double. Very happy with it. Tubular wheels on the way (Tune hubs, 240g Nextie rims, CX rays and Challenge Grifos).
> 
> View attachment 1011812


This bike looks and sounds sweet! I absolutely don't need another bike, but it's got my attention!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

*My cross bike.*

Made of stone, lead and a heart of gold.

I like to ride this bike on nice smooth flats trails around Bend, Or. I don't ride it on the rode because that's where my road bike is so much more fun.

I was thinking about selling it. Now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## afrizzledfry (Feb 26, 2012)

Love the new Focus. Here's my older Mares AX. She's served me well.


----------



## Nhmountainman (Aug 14, 2015)

My new ride for a newbie.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hotness.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*New Bike Day*


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know if it can be considered a CX bike by definition, by it is what I am using it for.

















2009 scott spark
2015 suntour epicon RL fork
X-fusion 02RL shock
700c wheels
28-622 tyres ( which I am going to replace with 32 or 35mm ones )
Hayes brakes
Formula rotors (203/140)
39/26 Trybo Rings on 180mm XT crank
11-21 Ultegra cassette
Hope Pro2 rear hub
Sunrace rear mech
Sram X7 front mech
the rest are mostly no-name taiwanese components


----------



## mdutcher (Mar 26, 2004)

*My new ride for the season*

Can't wait!!


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

^^=sexy


----------



## evilbeat (Apr 23, 2015)

Just got my first cyclocross bike, 2015 Fuji Cross 1.5. Super excited on it and I can't wait to get out and ride it more!


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Waiting for Cat 5 to begin. . .

2015 CX at Raytown BMX by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr


----------



## thefirstcircle (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's my "cross" bike. It's... interesting. Surprisingly tight.


----------



## HTfan (Sep 16, 2015)

2015 TCX 2 No upgrades yet, besides tubeless. Lots of racing planned this year.


----------



## damian777 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's mine complete with cheeky kid shot.


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

Focus Mares AX. My first drop bar bike.


----------



## humptybump (Sep 17, 2015)

*Fuji Altamira CX 1.1 (2013)*

Got the frame super cheap on clearance spring 2015 and built it up for gravel riding. Great bike for gravel, BB not too high.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*My new Kona Private Jake*


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kona Private Jake*


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kona Private Jake*


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Liking the Private Jakes!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a nice bike and Im still in a learning curve with the single chain ring and the Sram double tap, but so far, I like it.

Cant wait until next season to go tubeless, that should be really good!


----------



## CyclocroSF (Nov 2, 2015)

*Ritchey Swiss Cross*

2013 Ritchey Swiss cross -

Sram Red/Force/s900 Drivetrain

Ritchey cockpit

TRP Euro X magnesium

Ritchey 38mm carbon tubulars

challenge grifo team edition tires

She's faaaaassstt.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

rickcin said:


> View attachment 1025027


Nice. I was considering that, but decided to go with something that could take a double.

Can you do me a favor? I've tried asking Kona several times, but they don't seem to know how the lower bearing in the headset is supposed to sit on the fork (it's the same as mine), and it seems odd. Would it be possible for you to drop the fork an inch or so, and take a photo of the lower bearing sitting on the fork race? If not, no biggie, but they insist there should be a metal race... on a fork with an integrated 100% carbon race.

Anyway, here's my in-progress '16 Jake the Snake.


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Giant AnyRoad 1


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

obxmush said:


> View attachment 1030414
> Giant AnyRoad 1


Are you from Australia or something?


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you from Australia or something?


I don't know why my pics always end up that way.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

obxmush said:


> I don't know why my pics always end up that way.


iphone? mine did that.


----------



## BetterThanAliens (Dec 28, 2008)

Who has Force/CX1 hydraulics on their CX setup? I'm leaning towards this setup for my new Stigmata. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*I do*

I've been using Force CX1 for just over a year now. No problems at all and absolutely love it.

Gear changes are crisp and snappy - the usual SRAM feel I guess. The hydro brakes are smooth and powerful enough for CX. No issues at all with the brakes. I run a 38T Wolftooth on mine.


----------



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

*Just brought her home today!*

This is my Birthday / Christmas present from hubby for my 50th at the end of December. Trying to put it away until then, but I just know I'll be tooting around a bit on mild days


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Surly Steamroller in gravel mode:


----------



## ckindt (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi.
I just picked up a new '15 Crockett 7 for a great deal.


----------



## Fraserdave45 (Feb 16, 2014)

My new 2015 Cannondale SuperX with SRAM Rival 1x.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

You'll love the SuperX. I ride mine all the time, the MTB is gathering dust.

The SuperX frame is so comfortable.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Been giving all my attention to my Ripley LS...felt nice to get my Cooper CX disc out today...forgot how nice she rides!


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

S-Work Crux


----------



## nefariousvw (Jan 29, 2015)

After months are researching & searching I happened upon this 10month old 40 mile Haanjo Trail on craigslist. I was pretty set on a steel frame but for 50% off of new this was hard to pass up.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

rearviewmirror said:


>


DROOL. That is a seriously good looking bike.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

DETarch said:


> DROOL. That is a seriously good looking bike.


Thanks mate. It goes as good as it looks.


----------



## yz343 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Bianchi Zurigo 12' Campy Record*

Very fun bike


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

F


CyclocroSF said:


> 2013 Ritchey Swiss cross -
> 
> Sram Red/Force/s900 Drivetrain
> 
> ...


It just doesn't get any better than that @cyclocrosf


----------



## ilovesherbet (Jun 1, 2015)

All City Nature Boy, has a Q-ring and FFWD tubs. It shifts.


----------



## hoboscratch (Apr 26, 2005)

Just my old as dirt Jake. Keeps on ticking. Considering converting to SS...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I was going to get a new "all-road/gravel" bike but decided to upgrade my tricross a bit. No money right now for a carbon/disc do it all bike... Now I just have to wait for spring


----------



## parquake (Feb 13, 2016)

*Focus Mares CX 105 2016*








Took this for a test spin today and ending up buying in. Couple of smaller components changes essential and will be fixed asap.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

*Co-Motion*

This is the best bike I've ever owned and the first Build from a frame for me. It's a Co-Motion Veloraptor. Full force cx1 hydro brake group. Mavic All-Road wheels and 30c tires. As pictured weighs 20.5lbs. The ride and responsiveness is amazing. Don't have many miles on it yet but had to post. Great Steel Cyclocross/ gravel bike.


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

*2016 Ventana El Martillo CX 52cm*

Bars - FSA SLK Carbon 44cm
Bar Tape - Zipp Service Course
Stem - Cannondale C2 90mm
Shifters - Sram Rival 10sp
Headset - King Mixed External
Brakes - Juin Tech Hydraulic
Fork - Easton XD90
Seatpost - Cannondale C2
Saddle - Fizik Tundra
Crankset - XT 175mm
Chainring - Wolf Tooth Drop-Stop 38T
Chain - KMC
Cassette - XT 11-34
Derailleur - Sram GX Short Cage
Wheelset - American Classic Disc 101
Tires - Schwalbe Racing Ralph 33c
Pedals - XTR


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Invalid attachments bra!


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Invalid attachments bra!


Sorry about that. Fixed.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## jd the nomad (Apr 8, 2012)

*All-City*

All-City Machoman Disc:
BB-7 brakes
Thomson seatpost
Zipp Bars
Brooks C-15 saddle 
Wickwerks Chainrings
Time Attack 6 pedals
Hotrodded rear derailleur 
700x35 Kenda Cross supremes on 25mm wide rims
Lizard Skins Tape and bits of orange anodized bling...


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

parquake said:


> View attachment 1049860
> 
> Took this for a test spin today and ending up buying in. Couple of smaller components changes essential and will be fixed asap.


What kind of changes do/did you plan on changing? I have the Mares AX 2016; just curious.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ordered yesterday...can't wait!


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

You'll love it. My other bikes are gathering dust after getting a SuperX.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

That's what I like to hear...lol


----------



## parquake (Feb 13, 2016)

curtiseddie said:


> What kind of changes do/did you plan on changing? I have the Mares AX 2016; just curious.


I was close to pull the trigger on the AX with the Di2 groupset, which I freakling loved, but decided on the lighter carbon in the end. How do you like the AX?

Upgraded the contact points: Seatpost (carbon, my old trusty Easton CT2), saddle is a torture instrument (still undecided on the replacement), bar and tape was swapped to another Focus model bar and Lizard skins but not quite happy with the controls yet.

Also converted to 1x11 (dropped the front mech) and swapped the chainrings with a 40T oval from wolftoothcomponents. With my weakling legs, I might have to get a bigger range on the rear casette.


----------



## curtiseddie (Oct 5, 2015)

parquake said:


> I was close to pull the trigger on the AX with the Di2 groupset, which I freakling loved, but decided on the lighter carbon in the end. How do you like the AX?


I like it a lot. Although I have nothing to compare it to; this is the first drop-bar bike I have ever owned/ridden. Overall, I am extremely happy with it.

I considered dropping the front mech for a 1x setup, but I have been using it as a road bike now that CX season is over, and I found I need that second ring.

The first upgrade I made was the saddle. My future upgrades I'm planning on are a 2nd wheel set a new full carbon fork (mine is carbon fork with aluminum headtube). After that I may change the bar to carbon and then the seatpost.


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

Single track on the monster cross.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike640 (Mar 3, 2016)

Felt F4x 2016! Love it!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

raid said:


>


what is that?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

MiWi Dirty Diana (custom built)?


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

raid said:


>





*OneSpeed* said:


> what is that?


The reason I need to go change my pants.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Finally arrived at the shop on Thursday and I got to built it on Friday. First ride only a few miles long but it's going to be a great bike I can tell....


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been rocking some midges with cotton wraps and brooks saddle for the past few months, awesome upgrades.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Vassago Donnybrook
Ultegra 6800 hydro
Enve stem, bar, seatpost 
Nox composites rim
Industry nine hubs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

That is one sweet sled mnyquist (and many others)...heres to great miles on a Vassago

What I have dubbed the great white fisticuff: super cheap build with carbon cranks and seatpost, an 80 dollar surly hub/salsa del gado wheelset and some parts poached off my Steamroller.

Singlespeed roaming in northern Arizona


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

silent713 said:


> The reason I need to go change my pants.


Do you have new pants?

This is my Durango 95 CX,built by MiWi :Home


----------



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

2016 Giant AnyRoad 1


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Quick shot I grabbed today of my bike in the wild...


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Quick shot I grabbed today of my bike in the wild...


Gorgeous! Out of curiosity, what size it that?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Size 56.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

I just picked up this KTM canic. I can't wait to get a chance to get out and ride it!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

little_twin said:


> i just picked up this ktm canic. I can't wait to get a chance to get out and ride it!


wow, that is hot!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

2015 Redline Conquest


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sold the SuperX...now rocking a Jamis Renegade Elite...a little better suited for my needs but the SuperX was a super bike.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

My commuter. A Nashbar "X" bike. Running 29'er wheels with BB5 160mm brakes. 38mm Kenda Topline touring tires. set up 1x10 with 105, but still lacking a chain device. Total of about 12,500 miles in one form or another (bought it for $40 set up as a hybrid).











Little_twin said:


> I just picked up this KTM canic. I can't wait to get a chance to get out and ride it!


Looks like something I saw when BARF'ing...


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Sidewalk said:


> Looks like something I saw when BARF'ing...


Indeed you did. I've got to show it off while it still looks nice.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Threw the fat(er) tires back on the Vassago for the summer...let the explorations commence


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Little_twin said:


> I just picked up this KTM canic. I can't wait to get a chance to get out and ride it!


Beautiful! Had a chance to ride, yet?


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Unfortunately I have not and its killing me just seeing it sitting.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Little_twin said:


> Unfortunately I have not and its killing me just seeing it sitting.


Slap yourself.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Got a few hundred miles on my Ridley x trail. This bike is so much fun!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShogunSX (Feb 22, 2015)

Finished building up my budget CX/Commuter/Bar bike with spare and cheap parts. Nothing special but it'll get the job done!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool thread some beautiful bikes... way to kill an afternoon lol - I can't wait to get mine (is on reserve at the LBS) C'dale CAADX Sora - Nothing out of this world but can't wait to get it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Buddy of mine had a CAADX and really liked it. He upgraded only because he wanted a carbon frame and hydro brakes...otherwise he said it would have been a keeper.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That's good to hear ^^ I rode it for about 15min last Thursday and fell in love right away not the best specs but I won't be racing so it will be plenty for what I need.


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi guys. I finally assemble my CX/Gravel Ti allroad bike. Frame custom handcrafted in Moscow by Rapid-Titan.


----------



## Bammers (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it faux pas of me to run a yellow bike? I got a great deal on this one, and raced my first season last year. I've often wondered if people think I'm presumptive to run the yellow bike.


----------



## afrizzledfry (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol. No, you're good. Yellow is fair game in cross


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm sold! I finally got out to ride my bike (first drop bar bike) and it was great. Did a 22 mile loop, about 50% gravel and dirt, in 1.5 hours. I dealt with a terrible head wind and the fit was pretty off, but it was still very enjoyable. 20 miles on this thin felt like 5 on the mountain bike. It would have been nice if I had more day light.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice shot and great looking bike.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

*2005 Fuji Cross Comp*

Completed a 95 mile mixed surface ride/race on Saturday (6/18) with over 7000 ft of climbing. Lots of short punchy dirt climbs and cobbly asphalt.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess I now own a cross bike too. I have silver spokes since I couldn't afford black ones.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

car bone said:


> I guess I now own a cross bike too. I have silver spokes since I couldn't afford black ones.


Very cool, I assume you rebuilt a frameset. Are those Straitline De Facto pedals?


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Sold the SuperX...now rocking a Jamis Renegade Elite...a little better suited for my needs but the SuperX was a super bike.


i

I Was going to give you a rep for the new ride, but the forum kings have spoken: I must give more kudos others of our ilk before offering homage to the Nubster.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Muirenn said:


> Very cool, I assume you rebuilt a frameset. Are those Straitline De Facto pedals?


yes they are straitlines, filled with molykote. I love these for the simplicity of service.

Frame is brand new actually. a Ti lynskey cooper cx that got for 50% off since it was last years model, but since its also my commuter i couldn't leaving so blingy so i rattlecanned it. 

the finished build http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/there-many-like-but-one-mine-1015197.html

and here are pics of the wonderful rattlecan job  http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/ti-worth-you-think-958539.html


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Muirenn said:


> i
> 
> I Was going to give you a rep for the new ride, but the forum kings have spoken: I must give more kudos others of our ilk before offering homage to the Nubster.


haha...well thanks for the thought anyways...lol


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Excuse the goofy seat bag and lights... Got the new Challenge tires on.








[/URL]


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

getting after it on the Fisticuff


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

My TCX SLR1. Compact rings, Candy pedals, Planet Bike rack, MEC seat bag, Zipp bar tape, Challenge Gravel Grinder tires


----------



## deapee (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Summit of Spruce Knob which is the highest point in the state of West Virginia....


----------



## David Thissen (Jul 23, 2016)

My new Niner 4 Star build.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

David Thissen said:


> My new Niner 4 Star build.
> 
> View attachment 1083609


You should take it back. You got one with a fuzzy fork and front wheel.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

This is my old Surly Cross-Check (circa 2001).









These are some words I wrote about it on my blog: RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike: Surly Cross-Check


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there,
haven't been on here for a long time.
I got a new bike lately. It's a 1998 Litespeed Appalachian.
A year ago I would have laughed at myself for owning another stupid cyclocross bike with rim brakes...but it is definitely a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

rigidftw said:


> Hi there,
> haven't been on here for a long time.
> I got a new bike lately. It's a 1998 Litespeed Appalachian.
> A year ago I would have laughed at myself for owning another stupid cyclocross bike with rim brakes...but it is definitely a lot of fun to ride.


Oooohhh...that's nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

blak_byke said:


> Oooohhh...that's nice! :thumbsup:


thanks!


----------



## Twiggy (Feb 18, 2004)

2014 Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 with CX-1 Hydro Group, Custom Pacenti Wheels, Zipp Bars, and Schwalbe X-One Tubeless tires.


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Some nice bikes here.

Here's my Norco Threshold SL ready for my first race and second ride on anything other than a mtb bike. Was a tad nervous but come away with a huge grin and thoroughly f***ed. Good times


----------



## Bobbed06 (Aug 1, 2016)

This thread has me interested....Lots of great looking bikes for sure. I am curious (pardon the newbie question) I have always ridden mountain bikes, except for a few years when I commuted on a box store road bike. Why do many of you choose to run a drop style road bar as opposed to a mountain bike style bar?

I ask because I went to look at road bikes today and found myself loving the Specialized Crosstrail Sport Disc....... For road use I was really liking the Giant Defy 5, and for an in between a Giant Anyroad...

Again, pardon the newbie questions, and thanks for posting up some great looking machines! Feel free to PM me rather than posting to avoid cluttering this thread. I will delete this post if you all think I should post elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

For me, it best fits my typical rides. I'll ride about 15 miles of pavement to the dirt, then 10-15 miles of dirt and then 15 miles of pavement back. The drop bars give me more hand positions so more comfortable on the pavement. And sometimes I'll do a strictly pavement ride. I have my old touring bike set up with a flat bar and it's OK for moderate rides, but go over 20 miles and the limited hand position gets tiring.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Agree with that. I just bought a flat bar single speed road bike. Nice for a good workout on my shorter 20 mile or less rides but for anything longer than that it is my road bike or cross bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Bobbed06 said:


> Why do many of you choose to run a drop style road bar as opposed to a mountain bike style bar?


this just recently came up. some reading for you

http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/why-drop-bars-cyclocross-1019090.html


----------



## Bobbed06 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everybody, I am still reading the thread you linked onespeed. Great info!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got a drop bar on my Litespeed because straight or even riser bars look stupid on this bike. I tried it, loved the control for offroad riding, but it just looked too stupid to leave it on.
I'm not much of a road rider so I don't think I need different hand positions but it's nice to have options, I guess.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally! 2012 Kona Jake 105/Tiagra waiting on pedals, new bar tape, added bottle cage and removed reflectors (OneSpeed did not appreciate them) 👍

She got rear wheel trued, 100mm stem and my LBS said no need to replace pads. Love new bike day!









Last pic was yesterday.


----------



## beerdles (Aug 22, 2016)

*#crossiscoming*








here's a picture of me atop "The Wall" at the NCCX Gran Prix in Hendersonville from last year, the '15-'16 season. Going 1x this year and rolling on carbon tubular AmClassics. will post update once everything is installed. #crossiscoming


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*Crux*

In the sandiest of sand traps...


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

*More pictures here!*


----------



## Bobbed06 (Aug 1, 2016)

/\ I really like that down tube shifter setup /\ My one and only road bike had that style mounted up on the top tube by the steerer, I loved that setup.


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

beerdles said:


> here's a picture of me atop "The Wall" at the NCCX Gran Prix in Hendersonville from last year, the '15-'16 season. Going 1x this year and rolling on carbon tubular AmClassics. will post update once everything is installed. #crossiscoming


That was such an awesome course. Can't wait for those races again this year.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

This one just finished about 20 minutes ago. Steerer is but...just not in the pic...


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

*My ARC-X...*


----------



## HardKnocks (Sep 21, 2016)

My *Cannondale CAADX Ultegra '16* (56cm):





























Novice rider, but absolutely *Love. This. Bike!*

Shimano XTR PD-M9020 Trail Pedals arrived, so going clipless for the first time ever by this weekend... _can't wait!_ Should be interesting (if not embarrassing til I get used to 'em lol)


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking bike, Enjoy!!


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*Macho King Goodness*

I've been riding my 2016 Macho King this summer. Can't say I've had more fun on any other bike. This replaced my Macho Man Disk.


----------



## wookieejuice (Mar 1, 2006)

eredinger said:


> I've been riding my 2016 Macho King this summer. Can't say I've had more fun on any other bike. This replaced my Macho Man Disk.


Did you notice a big difference between the Macho Man Vs. King? I have the MMD, and am curious if there is a noticeable difference aside from the carbon fork.

Glad you're enjoying your bike!


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

wookieejuice said:


> Did you notice a big difference between the Macho Man Vs. King? I have the MMD, and am curious if there is a noticeable difference aside from the carbon fork.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your bike!


The MK has the 853 steel, which I find more responsive (Stiffer) when cranking hard or sprinting. The overall weight went down about 5 lbs l from one to the other. The main reason for switching to the MK was the rear brake location. The MMD has it located inside the rear triangle and the back of my foot would hit the caliper from time to time. The MK has it located outside so there is no chance of hitting it. (Can post picts if wanted) I also got the MK on sale so it was hard to pass up.

My plan is to use it as a road bike and a cross bike, so I wanted to have the lightest steel cross bike I could with the best fit for my body. The MK fits it all.


----------



## Tlong80 (Oct 25, 2009)

Macho King Disc


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking forward to getting destroyed at my first cross race since 2011 next weekend!

Crockett Build, fun on the road, should be fun on course too!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Steamrollin...


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

My gravel bike for when I can't ride dirt trails...


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

What model is this?

It's a great looking bike and I am sure you will love it, enjoy!!!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll play.


----------



## kafreeman (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's one I built up for trail riding when we go see family in NH.

Looking for a close cross race here in Dallas area as well.

Been riding it on the road quite a bit as well.










Nashbar Carbon Cross frame
Cheap Vuelta wheels
Shimano BR685/785 mech brifter and caliper
105 50/36 crank
6800 derailleurs

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

Norco Threshold C Ultegra


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Well it's not mine yet, but it will be sooner or later! Fatback Haul Road




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's mine. It's for sale or trade for a steel gravel bike. 
2015 Ridley X-Night Disc 30


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Most recent iteration of my Foundry Auger:



Barely squeezed that 700x40 between the rear chainstays.


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

2015 Rove ST on local singletrack. Stock except for those Voyager Hypers.


----------



## thisisbenji (Nov 13, 2010)

mdilthey said:


>


That's slick!!

Here's the newest addition to my garage.


----------



## FitWell (Dec 1, 2016)

*FitWell Schratz Monstercross*









This is my sample bike. You can get one by supporting the Kickstarter project running this December only.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

benji, what light combo are you running? nice pic ... and bike.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Niner BSB








Out on the trail today.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

*2016 Pivot Vault*

Originally posted in pivot forum but realized the focus there is mtb rigs..

I had it built with full ultegra (removed the trp brakes and fsa cranks). So far it's okay but not too thrilled. It's a tad on the hefty side at ~20.2lbs. Not sure how much is in the cockpit vs frame (couldn't find a vault frame weight); the wheels are ~1680g sans rotors and rest is road ultegra. Pivot says it's an all-arounder but it feels like a tank on the road, so keeping my road bike. On plus side it's super stiff and handles well. Looking back would have probably gone with an endurance road like Cervelo C3 that can handle 32c tires (think) and could handle dirt/gravel and light rocks because I don't cyclocross much.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ i'm so confused

looks like a nice bike to me...


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ i'm so confused
> 
> looks like a nice bike to me...


why? I'm here to help with any confusion. wasn't trying to be sour. I've learned not all bike decisions turn out to be magical (like my yeti asrc). it's a fine bike, just not pumped about it


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

turquoise said:


> Originally posted in pivot forum but realized the focus there is mtb rigs..
> 
> I had it built with full ultegra (removed the trp brakes and fsa cranks). So far it's okay but not too thrilled. It's a tad on the hefty side at ~20.2lbs. Not sure how much is in the cockpit vs frame (couldn't find a vault frame weight); the wheels are ~1680g sans rotors and rest is road ultegra. Pivot says it's an all-arounder but it feels like a tank on the road, so keeping my road bike. On plus side it's super stiff and handles well. Looking back would have probably gone with an endurance road like Cervelo C3 that can handle 32c tires (think) and could handle dirt/gravel and light rocks because I don't cyclocross much.


It's all about the parts. I recently built up a disc cross bike (56cm) that has a frame and fork of similar weight but running Force 1. With a little research and building up a set of no name carbon wheels ( still great wheels) I was able to get the bike at a legit 17.5lbs with Maxxis Rambler 38c tires for under $3000.00.


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Winter commuter, urban explorer.
Couldn't stand the drop bar but I'm waiting for a Origin8 Space Bar Off-Road II to try dropping the front cockpit while keeping the mtb feel...










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

dhbasher said:


> Winter commuter, urban explorer.
> Couldn't stand the drop bar but I'm waiting for a Origin8 Space Bar Off-Road II to try dropping the front cockpit while keeping the mtb feel...
> 
> 
> ...


What fenders are those? They look nice. Do they work well?


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

turquoise said:


> What fenders are those? They look nice. Do they work well?


Portland Design Works Soda Pop
https://ridepdw.com/products/sodapop-fenders

Yeah, good enough, light & simple.
Never tried full fender's but I'm satisfied with these and their super affordable.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Took the new Nature Boy out for a 30-mile ride at 22ºF, before the wind cuts into you. I can't stop riding this thing- I think a CX bike might be the perfect platform for exploring.

Full ride report and winter tips: Max, The Cyclist


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Norco Threshold*

Can't stop riding this thing


----------



## galavoxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Since this thread is still going... My Lynskey Pro Cross.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a strange relationship with this bike, should probably seek professional help.


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)

autosmith said:


> Single track on the monster cross.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome bike.


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

SirHustlerEsq said:


> Awesome bike.


Thanks it is my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

monstercross mode:








CX 'skinny tire' mode:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgtrobo said:


> monstercross mode:
> View attachment 1112324
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Salsa Rob, let me know when it goes into the classified section. 😊 👍 j/k.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet Salsa Rob, let me know when it goes into the classified section. 😊 👍 j/k.


thanks! ha, yeah right, the only way this goes into the classifieds is if Salsa somehow figures out a way to make the Cutthroat better. It is, by far, the best bike I've ever owned


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## FrontRangeFat (Dec 7, 2005)

Santa Cruz Stigmata I purchased earlier this year...been riding single track and fire road since I got it in February. Just added some 40mm Maxxis Ravagers to help with the more technical trails.:thumbsup:


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

*2012 gin and trombones*

Just bought this on eBay, I've got my fingers crossed that it is what he says it is. It should be here next week.


----------



## DR_Floyd (Mar 11, 2015)

*Mid 1980's Custom Condor*









Condor custom CX spec sport tourer circa mid 80's

Reynolds 531 frame
Custom Spec'd Reynolds 753 forks
Mavic A303 rims
XTR rear derailleur
600 Tricolor front derailleur
600 Tricolor crankset
600 Tricolor seatpost
600 Tricolor brake levers
Shimano canti brake arms
Dura Ace DT shifters
Deore Headset
Deore QR skewers
Atax stem
Phillipe TDF bars
Specialized phenom comp saddle
Halo twin rail 24mm tyres

Superb mauve refinish by Andy Palmer International


----------



## Fraserdave45 (Feb 16, 2014)

2015 Cannondale SuperX


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

Fraserdave45 said:


> 2015 Cannondale SuperX


excellent bike for the $$$. I have the same bike, but I converted it to SSCX.

How you managing with the white seat and white bar tape though? mine was filthy and dingy after my first real ride


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

How do you like that conquest? What's the geometry like?


----------



## Flatland Bicycle (Oct 26, 2015)

*Cyclocross Lefty Rigid Fork by Flatland*

Custom Cyclocross Lefty Rigid Bicycles

Dutch National youth champion.















Flatland Bicycle Tuning Company


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Open U.P. Frame
Rival 1x11
Easton EC90 cranks, 44T
Enduro ceramic BB
Easton EC70 AX bar
Easton EC70 stem
Enve seatpost 
Industry 9 CX disc hubs
Nox 27.5 rims
Sapim CX Ray spokes 
Schwalbe Thunder Burt SS
17lbs 3oz with pedals


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Really nice 👍


----------



## BetterThanAliens (Dec 28, 2008)

mnyquist said:


> Open U.P. Frame
> Rival 1x11
> Easton EC90 cranks, 44T
> Enduro ceramic BB
> ...


I have had my UP now for 3/4 of the year, and it's pretty damn amazing. Such a versatile ride! Enjoy it!

How have you used it so far?


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

BetterThanAliens said:


> I have had my UP now for 3/4 of the year, and it's pretty damn amazing. Such a versatile ride! Enjoy it!
> 
> How have you used it so far?


Just got it on Monday. I took it for a quick spin tonight. Excited to get out and really ride. I have a 700c wheelset for it, too. Glad to hear you are enjoying yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

That UP is siiiick.... Very nice.

Smart to go 27.5 and fatter tires. I bet it rides great!


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

This bike was fun to build and is a freakin blast to ride.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

New to me Civilian. Got it for a song. I plan on making it SS and have a fixed/disc wheel for it too. But trying out the gears.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

Picked up this slightly used bike. Mostly going to be used as a commuter and some occasional road and double track riding.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Put a 42 on it now tho.










Going to change wheels for next year.


----------



## kazomado (Apr 3, 2012)

*Charge Plug 4*

Not as fancy as some of the other bikes here but a hell of a lot of fun for $999!









Don;t know why this upside down - sorry.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

more better


----------



## kazomado (Apr 3, 2012)

Much better - thanks. Although I do find myself upside down from time to time.


----------



## Fraserdave45 (Feb 16, 2014)

*2017 Colnago Prestige*

SRAM Force 1 Groupset
Zipp SL Speed carbon seatpost
Zipp Service Course SL 100mm stem
Zipp Service Course SL80 bars
Zipp 303 carbon clincher tubeless disc wheels
Fabric Scoop Shallow carbon race saddle
Clement MPX tubeless tires
Shimano XTR SPD pedals
17.23lbs as built


----------



## babaloo (May 12, 2017)

mnyquist said:


> Open U.P. Frame
> Rival 1x11
> Easton EC90 cranks, 44T
> Enduro ceramic BB
> ...


Wow, that matte black is deadly. Didn't know they made cross frames that accommodate 2.1" mtb tires, sweet.

That Easton EC70 AX bar doesn't quite have woodchipper handles but they are slightly flared, how does that affect your handling? Is it stable with a hint of twichyness?


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't find the AX bars twitchy at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

Boone RSL on 40cm Clement Exploits


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Cannondale SuperX Di2.


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)

trauma-md said:


> Cannondale SuperX Di2.


Yes yes yes.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've upgraded my Kona Jake.

Edit: change of heart..for this (exchanged the RLT)


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Converted an old 1988 Panasonic 27 inch that I got at a thrift store for $20 to 700x35mm gravel bike. The steel frame is buttery and it has room for huge tires (42mm). Rides much better than I imagined!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Turned 1000 miles on this on Wednesday. Love this bike!


----------



## kafreeman (Sep 2, 2016)

Trek Crockett in road form.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

here my 2016 Raleigh. Just set up with 27.5 WTB i23wheels and WTB 42mm Resolute tires. Lev 272 dropper, 11/42 cassette with 40t up front, Salsa 46mm Cow Chipper bars. Super fun!


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

2017 caadx


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

Put some new shoes on the Boone.


----------



## BojanMikic (Jul 30, 2016)

Awesome ride quality, 24.5lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Sharp!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Soma wolverine on a 50 mile adventure


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

mnyquist...what do you think about the EC70 AX bar? I'm exploring a bit. Thanks.



mnyquist said:


> Open U.P. Frame
> Rival 1x11
> Easton EC90 cranks, 44T
> Enduro ceramic BB
> ...


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

I really like it. Very comfortable in the drops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justaute (Dec 13, 2012)

mnyquist -- Appreciate the response.

chemtrailsniff -- Nice set-up. I rarely see AB Oval with front derailleur. Man...I couldn't find much feedback on the Easton EC70 AX bar, but now I see two in a row.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

I spend a lot more time in the drops now. Especially descending. Very nice handlebar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

My Kelly, probably my favorite bike ever.


----------



## Lucryster (Jan 20, 2017)

2017 Specialized Crux Sport E5

https://scontent.fdtw1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/21083239_822991907862362_3508866464526977411_o.jpg?oh=80060e2ad7647014ca107e90ac34cd33&oe=5A5AAA57


----------



## alan_g (Oct 4, 2006)

new genesis croix de fer 30


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

My new Felt F65x. Quite badass except for the Alex rims.


----------



## honkin92 (Sep 6, 2017)

Camp SuperSix CX. Running 32mm slick tire for now. I do have another pair of 33mm tire too.


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

My 2013 Civilian in it's element!

Also a bit of pad Spam for a buddy selling his ride

Giant TCX Advanced Pro 1 Cyclocross Bike "DI2" "Price Drop" - MTBR Classifieds


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

My 2013 Civilian in it's element!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Added 40C gravel tyres today, that has smoothed the ride out beautifully.


----------



## kendogz161 (May 23, 2007)

The Di2 set up on this one is so freaking sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Brand spanking new 1999 RAThopper


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BurkC said:


> Brand spanking new 1999 RAThopper


That's a cool setup, and fun too. Sorry to hate on your new build but it seems like a missed opportunity to have flared dirt drops on a bike like that. If you get curious down the road, the Salsa Cowchippers are the sweet spot in the world of flared handlebars. Soma Junebugs are close, or On One Midge too.

Enjoy your new favorite adventure/do whatever/mixed surface bike!


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> That's a cool setup, and fun too. Sorry to hate on your new build but it seems like a missed opportunity to have flared dirt drops on a bike like that. If you get curious down the road, the Salsa Cowchippers are the sweet spot in the world of flared handlebars. Soma Junebugs are close, or On One Midge too.
> 
> Enjoy your new favorite adventure/do whatever/mixed surface bike!


On this budget build, I used the parts I could find in the bargain bin.

I will watch for some flared drops though

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Open U.P.*

Can't stop riding this thing. Waiting for some 650b Crossmax's to arrive...


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Dibbs_ said:


> Can't stop riding this thing. Waiting for some 650b Crossmax's to arrive...


Nice ride

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2_whl_boost (Jun 28, 2006)

2012 Redline Conquest

Newly glued up Vision Metron Disc Tubulars w/ Clement MXP's








HED Belgium Disc Tubulars w/ Challenge Baby Limus


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

New bike day!
2018 Giant TCX Advanced SX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Sep 19, 2017)

Fuji Cross 2.0 upgraded to a whisky 7 fork










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownJon (Oct 5, 2016)

*SC Stigmata*

Tubeless PDX'es... If only the legs could perform at the level of the rig...


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Oh Baby (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ejh (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Elsubstar (Apr 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*650b*

Crossmax's arrived


----------



## ckonegr (Dec 26, 2008)

*2018 Cannondale SuperX*

15.5 lbs in road form.


----------



## rtrvrtg7 (Nov 2, 2017)

Ibis Hakka MX
55cm
EC70 AX 42cm bars
EC70 stem
EC70 Zero seatpost
WTB Volt Team saddle
Force 1
42t Wolftooth DM ring
11-36 Sram cassette 
I9 TR CX wheels
Maxxis Ramblers 40c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madmax650 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Soma Wolverine around town/ easy trail bike.

Nuvinci N360 Gates carbon belt drive. Deore brakes with floating rotors 160mm. Thomson seatpost/ stem. Acros Clockwork Orange headset. King bottom bracket. FSA Metropolis bars. Clement Xplor MSO tires. Hope orange QR skewer. Salsa orange seatpost clamp. All orange hydraulic hoses and shift housing. All anodized titanium hardware/ stem spacers (bling bling).

Silent and smooth!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindaugasz (Jan 3, 2018)

My custom Wittson CX 001

















































Size: 60cm

Weight: 8.9 kg


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks awesome. Beautiful build

Sent from my TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## kafreeman (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow... love it. What wheels are those? Something wonderful about that seatpost.


----------



## Mindaugasz (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks guys! Wheels are custom, built in-house by my father. Rims are WITTSON Carbon Tubular 60mm. Spokes are SAPIM CX-Ray and hubs are CHRIS KING ISO Disc 28/32. And I'm running A-DUGAST Pipisquallo Cotton 33 tubulars. 

Also appreciate the note on the ISP, as the lugged ti design is kind of our trademark. Can't think of any other ti framebuilder offering this. Good thing this does not go unnoticed


----------



## Lans (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's mine

Niner BSB 9 size 56

Cowchipper dropbar 46cm
Shimano rs685 sti and calipers
fabric bartape

Fizik Arione large saddle
Niner seatpost
china carbon bottle cage

Raceface next sl crank with power meter
Easton 42t chainring
Sram X01 10-42 cassette
Shimano XTR RD
wolftooth tanpan
kmc x11sl chain
Xpedo spry pedals

american classic 100x15 142x12 xd drive hubs
Sapim cx-ray spokes
China carbon 30mm internal width asymmetric rims
Schwalbe G-one all rounder 700x38
Ashima 160mm rotors

8.5kg with pedals


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

KTM CX bike after a race. #KTMBikes


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*SPAM:Cooper CX Disc*













Excellent condition. Lynskey Cooper CX Disc - MTBR Classifieds


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Trek 69er converted to monstercrosser


Trek 69er XL frame
Carbon cyclocross fork (from Amazon.com)
1x9 Gearing. SLX crank with 36 tooth NW chainring
XT Shadow Rear Derailleur
Microshift 9 speed brifters
Salsa cowbell 3 bars
SRAM rise 40 wheelset
BB7 Brakes/SRAM rotors 160F/140R
Panaracer gravelking sk 32mm tires
100mm stem 6 degree rise
Bontrager seat and post (non set back)










Sent from my TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## SacAndrew (Mar 6, 2017)

Are flat bars allowed in this forum? Lol

Had an AllCity Nature Boy 853 that was my around town bike, took it to a local trail head with a friend and immediately put it up for sale. I'm in LOVE with my fs mountain bike, but I really missed having something light and easy to pedal around town. But also I've been completely spoiled by my wide flat bars, hydro discs, and the comfort of big squishy tires. So I set out to combine the two and this is the result.

Picked up a super clean Blue Norcross AL with internal routing on Craigslist locally. Fairly light, nice colors and most of all, set up for discs. So stripped it down and installed the following:

Nukeproof neutron 780 riser bars
Shimano SLX hydro brakes
RaceFace NW 42 single front chainring(1x8)
Shimano trigger shifter
ODI grips

Currently have some WTB Nano 40c's waiting for my wheels so be setup tubeless.

LOVE it. It's so odd and rad. Positioning feels just like my MTB, going to 1x8 is plenty gearing for right now, and it's stops on a dime for those pesky miscalculations and stop sign running's cars.

Anyone else do up a flat bar cross-type bike?


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

*Boone*

...
cant wait to ride it


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

*Boone*

new boone tome


----------



## yz343 (Mar 20, 2012)

That Boone looks great. Way better than those hideous yellow World Cup ones. 
Wout's black and white Felt is still the best looking cx bike I've ever seen.


----------



## 50voltphantom (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't think I've posted this here before.


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

DaveRider said:


> My new Felt F65x. Quite badass except for the Alex rims.


I just picked up the same bike, so I won't bother posting a pick.

I picked up some 32mm Gatorskin tires...for when I'm mainly road with some gravel. Otherwise I'll stick with the included tires for cx races, and when primarily on dirt and gravel.

For the price I paid I think it's good value. I don't find the aluminum too harsh.


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)

Dibbs_ said:


>


Although not a CX bike, this is the best looking bike in the thread so far.


----------



## flashpunk (Oct 3, 2016)

SirHustlerEsq said:


> Although not a CX bike, this is the best looking bike in the thread so far.


I can't argue with that, I've been drooling over these for months


----------



## HardKnocks (Sep 21, 2016)

CAADX Ultegra '16 (56cm) -- pics from this afternoon, coastal flats but still fun


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

galavoxx said:


> Since this thread is still going... My Lynskey Pro Cross.
> 
> View attachment 1110206


Looks sweet. How do you like the rim height on windy days? Looks taller than 25mm.
Nice seat post also.


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

galavoxx said:


> Since this thread is still going... My Lynskey Pro Cross.
> 
> View attachment 1110206


Bike looks sweet! I'm wondering how you like the rim height on windy days. They look taller than 25mm. And nice seatpost btw.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing fancy, but we've been on many adventures these past 8 years and I love it. 2010 Giant TCX 1 aluminum frame sram rival build. I'm not a racer (well I raced it once), just like going on long rides that include pavement, gravel, and some singletrack.


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

dana109 said:


> Nothing fancy, but we've been on many adventures these past 8 years and I love it. 2010 Giant TCX 1 aluminum frame sram rival build. I'm not a racer (well I raced it once), just like going on long rides that include pavement, gravel, and some singletrack


Nice to hear you both get along so well!

I just bought an aluminum Felt cx bike that so far I love (comfort and handling). I wasn't sure how well aluminum would hold up on gravel/trails, but where I ride it's pretty smooth so I'm helping for a long term relationship!


----------



## bender16v (Jan 2, 2018)

2011 Salsa La Cruz 







I have since switched to HED Belgium+ wheels with Gravel King 38c tires for the dirty stuff.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

"Gravel" bike pics ok? I picked up a Jamis Renegade Escapade late last week and got in a good couple of rides on it over the weekend. I think it'll be a keeper!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

My new build: 
GR260 with a few upgrades, Force 1, juin f1 hydro brakes, ea90 stem, kforce shallow handlebars. Wheels are my old Crests with King ISO’s. They are fine for now but I have a set of new wide 28mm road/cross ACE carbon hoops on DT 350s inbound. I’ll probably rebuilt this wheel set with either some Easton i24 or h son hydras.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Bone stock Moto Ti cross/gravel. Room for 40's and such a smooth unforgiving ride. It does not have a tapered head tube, thru axles, flat mount or hydros, but shares the same geometry as a new RLT carbon. I have not ridden an RLT but this ti gravel bike is very nice for my needs. Looking to eventually upgrade the wheels and cockpit, but for now I will just ride up grades!


----------



## riversbikes (Dec 31, 2017)

*cheapish and cheerful*

My cheapish and cheerful state thunderbird. Bought it used on ebay for around $200 as my first cross/gravel bike. Enjoying it so much I sold my road machine. Was stock, and since have improved the crankset (sram), wheelset (WTB/Surly hubgs) (from spicewheels in MN -- another ebay steal at $250 new), spd pedals, properly sized seat from my LBS, spyre brakes, hope skewers (orange, natch). Shimano freewheel. Running surly 41s but clearance is tight with the new wider rims, so I'm gonna run 38s. Gearing is lowish at 34/18, but is close to the stock 39/19 it came with. Love the simplicity, and in Canada, there probably aren't many more like it!


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I have been racing Single Speed with a Steel Bianchi San Jose for the last few years and it is time to upgrade. This aluminium beauty came with a carbon fork, Hydraulic brakes and rims to for tubeless set up.

The stock stem was way too long and I swapped it for a 60mm one. The gearing is slightly higher than my old girl, but this one still feel fast. I have to get a larger rear cog before the races.

The ride is enjoyable with the 35mm tires. I rode the flat gravel trails and she is good so far. She is so fun that I forgot that I normally ride my road bike this time of the year.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

Bikesdirect Motobecane Fantom Cross Comp 2019 with a bunch of mountain bike parts. Carbon fork and good components for a good price. Really fun to ride. I don't race but it's awesome for working out and being able to ride to singletrack, ride the trails, and ride home. WTB Riddler 700x45c are amazing.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice bikes on this thread!


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Got in a good ride on my RAThopper this morning. Really like the Narrow Wide 38t by RaceFace









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kona Major Jake*

I think I've posted my bike up before, but I'm in the process of making some changes so I figured I'd update.









2015 Major Jake (stripped all the yellow off recently)
Ultegra all the way around
FSA Crank with Stages Power Meter

Currently running the stock 700c Stan's wheels with 43c gravelkings but I just ordered some Chinese 650 rims to use with 43-45 tires (varies based on what I'm doing most) usually gravelkings though.









I have a set of Ksyrium Allroads that I run anything under 38c on.

I'm about to go to Ultegra 8000 shifters with XT calipers (post mount frame), with the RX derailleur. I've been thinking a lot lately about whether I want to go Di2 or not. I ride the bike ALL the time, so I'm really inclined to make the switch as th frame was built to accommodate either. Im not hugely interested in going 1x with an XT rear, but I do like having options.

I absolutely love this bike, I commute 4 days a week on it, bust it down single track, and do hundreds of road miles on it. The only thing I would prefer is if it had thru axles, and only because it would be simpler to swap wheels. My new road bike has them but I figure once I'm up and running on that, i'll Likely not take the 650s off this one except during cross season.


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)

mellowdave said:


> I think I've posted my bike up before, but I'm in the process of making some changes so I figured I'd update.
> 
> View attachment 1215033
> 
> ...


Hey, I've pedaled through that tunnel. I recently swapped to R785/M8050 RD (Di2) on my Stigmata and I regret it, wish I had waited and done the Di2 RX rear and R8050 front. I guess my inner European longs for a front derailleur, but I'm one of those guys who sees very little benefit to a 1x set-up. I have R8050 Di2 on my road bike and it's so good, I wouldn't have it either way. Now that we have a clutch in the Ultegra RX RD, there is zero utility in the 1x set-up.

I should add that I prefer the R785 levers to the R8050 levers and they are significantly cheaper. I like the way they feel in my hand and like how the rubber attaches with four nubs on the front of each brake hood.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Im new to the road/gravel/cx scene. This is my new ride. Made some adjustments to it. Running a 1x11 setup with a wolftooth 36t up front. Really enjoy riding this bike.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jreed3 said:


> Im new to the road/gravel/cx scene. This is my new ride. Made some adjustments to it. Running a 1x11 setup with a wolftooth 36t up front. Really enjoy riding this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1218140


Nice!


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)

jreed3 said:


> Im new to the road/gravel/cx scene. This is my new ride. Made some adjustments to it. Running a 1x11 setup with a wolftooth 36t up front. Really enjoy riding this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1218140


Great looking bike.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Fun on a bun*

:thumbsup:


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

2 weeks old with 2 races in the book.


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

Finally hydraulic..Campagnolo H11 with PM brake caliper:


----------



## SirHustlerEsq (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

raid said:


> Finally hydraulic..Campagnolo H11 with PM brake caliper:


That is a fantastic frame!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Made some serious updates to my cross bike. New frame, new wheels, swapped handlebars, new compressionless brake housing, new BB, new headset, I think that's it. Much prettier than the old one.


----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello! This is my wannabe CX bike! Almost all parts(except fork, tires, calipers) was already in the closet, so virtually is a free bike for me!! First ride today, not a previous exprerience in CX bikes but i really like it! Feel like it more stable in mud than mtb! In descents i feel like my teeth sealants goes off though :lol:

Frameset: 29er bottecchia zoncolan(broken and repaired)
Wheelset: Roval Control sl
Drivetrain: Microshift centos 11s road 11-32(ok not all 11 fited in the mtb freewheel, so its actually 10). Will replaced with 11-42 and XT der.
Brakes: Zoom xtech cable actuated hydraulic disc brakes (rear is awesome, front not so cool, maybe the old avid rotor is the issue or i didnt dial it correct).
Chainset: Quarq eagle xx1 36T(Will changed to 40t when mount the 11-42)
Handlebars: Pro vibe 7
Stem: Truvativ
Seatpost: Noname carbon
Saddle: Fizik arione carbon
Tires: Vittoria terreno mix(rear is something else in the photo though)


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

Yesterday was my first ride on this Trek Boone I built up with 11 speed Ultegra. Tires are Maxxis Ramblers 40's on some Stans Crest wheels I already had.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

My KHS 550 CX.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

My Yeti ARC-X converted single speed, cross, commuter, gravel whatever bike.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Another pic of current setup with front basket.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

My wannabe cx bike 









33 mm Panaracer Regacrosses (34 mm on 20 mm ID rims) fit fine to a Canyon Endurace - there is <3 mm clearance to chainstays and <4 mm clearance to the fork.


----------



## underpickled (Jan 25, 2019)

mnyquist said:


> Open U.P. Frame
> Rival 1x11
> Easton EC90 cranks, 44T
> Enduro ceramic BB
> ...


Beautiful. My Thesis is going to end up very similar to this once I put new bars on it.
At that weight with pedals, this has got to be the U.P.P.E.R. frameset, right?


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

underpickled said:


> Beautiful. My Thesis is going to end up very similar to this once I put new bars on it.
> At that weight with pedals, this has got to be the U.P.P.E.R. frameset, right?


This is the original U.P. (Ready To Paint).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Bruce Gordon






Richard Sachs - gets more road then dirt.


----------



## Double_Deez (Jan 24, 2019)

Might as well contribute, diamondback haanjo 7.
Anyone have any recommendations for bikepacking bags? Been looking at ortleib and looks like quality stuff, just a little painful seeing as though it's gonna cost $500 for a set of bags  
Btw admins feel free to remove post if this is wrong location. Bikepacking forums didn't seem to have many gravel bike posts.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Double_Deez said:


> View attachment 1240109
> 
> Might as well contribute, diamondback haanjo 7.
> Anyone have any recommendations for bikepacking bags? Been looking at ortleib and looks like quality stuff, just a little painful seeing as though it's gonna cost $500 for a set of bags 
> Btw admins feel free to remove post if this is wrong location. Bikepacking forums didn't seem to have many gravel bike posts.


I like Outpost bags by Blackburn for value/price point. Their frame bag can be had for about $60 on eBay.

The gas tank is my fav.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Double_Deez said:


> View attachment 1240109
> 
> Might as well contribute, diamondback haanjo 7.
> Anyone have any recommendations for bikepacking bags? Been looking at ortleib and looks like quality stuff, just a little painful seeing as though it's gonna cost $500 for a set of bags 
> Btw admins feel free to remove post if this is wrong location. Bikepacking forums didn't seem to have many gravel bike posts.


Revelate Designs. 
Figure out sizing and keep an eye on whichever forum classifieds you frequent. 
Their stuff is absolutely spot on.


----------



## veeco (Apr 10, 2009)

Alex Criss's SS S-Works Crux - River City Bicycles

Such a fun lil shredder. 
Cant wait for fall.


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kona Jake 43c tires









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

My Specialized Crux.

Got tired of the fire engine red and brownish white paint (so that's it on the floor).



















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My first journey into the warped and twisted world of cyclocross. Repurposing an older Cannondale MTB frame and going with 650b carbon toobliss wheels. It's a work in progress. There's a 95% chance I'll be going with a flat handlebar. I present to you all the Frankendale Cannonstein:









?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Got 'er built up two weekends ago and so here are pictures from the maiden voyage:



































Fun bike!


----------



## cromanow89 (May 8, 2013)

Been browsing for awhile and decided to post. Bought this one last year for a steal (demo bike <10Mi) and did some gravel rides. Super interested in getting more into CX riding, hoping to find some clinics in the area

Framed Gravier UL Carbon 53cm
Full Ultegra 6800 Groupset 2x11-32T
TRP Hy/RD Brakes w/SRAM Centerline Rotors 140F/140R
Pub Carbon Rims on DT 350 hubs









Thought about upgrading to full hydro 8020 or 685 levers, but decided not worth the expense. The TRPs are quite good for my purposes. For now...


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Trying out "monstercross" configuration.


----------



## redBullFiXX (Aug 9, 2019)

Scott Addict CX after my first Cross event last year
So fun


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought this 2008 RX 1.0 on FB Marketplace yesterday for only $240. Got it home, cleaned/polished/tuned. It has some Conti Super Sport 28mm road tires on it, and I took it out for a couple of hours and I think I like it better than my road bikes. Very smooth ride but still nimble and agile, almost twitchy. I don't know what it weighs but it's superlight with a full carbon Easton EC90X fork. Going to race it in Raleigh in October and it's going to be my rain road bike with fenders.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

New for this season


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

AbnInf said:


> I bought this 2008 RX 1.0 on FB Marketplace yesterday for only $240. Got it home, cleaned/polished/tuned. It has some Conti Super Sport 28mm road tires on it, and I took it out for a couple of hours and I think I like it better than my road bikes. Very smooth ride but still nimble and agile, almost twitchy. I don't know what it weighs but it's superlight with a full carbon Easton EC90X fork. Going to race it in Raleigh in October and it's going to be my rain road bike with fenders.


Nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

With a few exceptions this looks oddly similar to an old specialized frame I revived. I went with an MTB crankset and tires though. 650b rigid fun! I was surprised the 650b wheels and tires fit the frame.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Got 'er built up two weekends ago and so here are pictures from the maiden voyage:
> View attachment 1247734
> 
> View attachment 1247735
> ...


Oops meant to quote this


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Why are there so many mountain bikes in the cross bike thread? If it has flat handlebars and MTB tires, it's a mountain bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Back on topic ^^^


----------



## underpickled (Jan 25, 2019)

*Bikepacking/Graveling Thesis OB1 + mods*

Thesis OB1 (11-speed) with the following mods:
WTB Venture tires
Easton EC90 SL Cranks
Easton EC70 AX handlebars

Bags by Revelate, Rockgeist, and Oveja Negra.

11-46t in the back.
44t in front because I ride a lot of road miles and I've got a 10-42t cassette on the road wheels. Might get a 38t to swap in for loaded bikepacking in the future.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Lapierre carbon cross
my 3rd LP carbon CX...like'n it so far..rides a little like a gravel bike but should be good for CX


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got into this. I traded with a friend a few months ago and finally had time to get the tires fixed and the bike tuned and did my first ride. First thing I noticed is the gearing is def more for road riding, climbing the steep stuff on the dirt was painful. I am going to try and see if i can get a new rear sprocket with some extra teeth on the tallest gear and maybe a slightly smaller front ring. So much different than my Intense spider, but very fun in it's own way.

This is by definition a cross bike and not a "gravel" bike right?

FOCUS Mares


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> Just got into this. I traded with a friend a few months ago and finally had time to get the tires fixed and the bike tuned and did my first ride. First thing I noticed is the gearing is def more for road riding, climbing the steep stuff on the dirt was painful. I am going to try and see if i can get a new rear sprocket with some extra teeth on the tallest gear and maybe a slightly smaller front ring. So much different than my Intense spider, but very fun in it's own way.
> 
> This is by definition a cross bike and not a "gravel" bike right?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, nice looking bike! 

My "gravel" bike is a CX as well and I've also thought I needed a little more on the low end.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmm, looks like I've never posted my CXes in this thread, only in the Gravel Bike and CX on Singletrack threads.

Lemond Poprad









Gunnar Streetdog, back when they were CX geometry. It's a fixed/free but I've always run it fixed.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

chazpat said:


> Welcome to the forum, nice looking bike!
> 
> My "gravel" bike is a CX as well and I've also thought I needed a little more on the low end.


Yeah the definitions of what is different between CX and Gravel is not super clear....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> Yeah the definitions of what is different between CX and Gravel is not super clear....


Congrats on the new bike! Taking the little one on it yet?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Congrats on the new bike! Taking the little one on it yet?


I don't think I can without installing a major riser for the handle bars.... the riding position has me leaning way forward...


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292765&d=1573742505
2002 Hunter killer


----------



## SIDEWINDER_THAI (Aug 1, 2016)

*My MASI CXSS but not SS.*

My MASI CXSS but not SS.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

New on Wed. C-Dale Topstone 105. Got 2 nice rides on it Thursday and Friday. Also had something wack the R derailer, shop had to straighten. MY BABY, MY BABY ! !, 

Adding a 2nd set of wheels, road cluster and tires so my 2nd road bike and fast commuter. Also changing the h-bar from a 42 to a 46 adventure type bar with similar flair.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

My all city nature boy, just threw on a set of boyd carbon tubulars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIDEWINDER_THAI (Aug 1, 2016)

*New Project - Giant Anyroad*

New Project - Giant Anyroad


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

Crossmachine









Pixel 3 XL cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

Trek Boone.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a little crash on road a couple weeks ago. JB Weld and Shoe Goo fixes all, so time for another trail ride!


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)

Waterford


----------



## jimka (Apr 23, 2020)

15yr old Gunnar crosshairs still being used for intended purpose


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Crossmachine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any fit issues like numbness "down there", saddle sores, low back pain? If so, I bet you'd benefit from leveling your saddle. It's quite a bit nose up.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ridley X-night sl. Getting a bit small unfortunately


----------

